# Post Your Graze Boxes!



## gypsiemagic (Jan 21, 2013)

I know its early and I think the first boxes are set to be delivered on Jan 31st

I think it will be totally fun to see each others boxes and review the different snacks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

snack on!


----------



## Lindalk (Jan 21, 2013)

This will be fun!


----------



## elainecad (Jan 21, 2013)

I checked out all the snacks they have. Cannot wait!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 22, 2013)

I emailed graze and they said that the boxes would be going out around Thursday of this week! I hoe the send emails out to let us know what day to pickup our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 22, 2013)

I want to compare snacks! subbed


----------



## OiiO (Jan 22, 2013)

Yum! I can't wait for my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 22, 2013)

I can't wait to get my box. Thinking about it is making me hungry. brb Going to get a snack lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 22, 2013)

Yay! I can't wait to see everyone's snacks! YUM....

does anyone know where they ship from?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 23, 2013)

I am able to see the snacks I will be getting under the boxes tab! No shipping information yet, but hopefully they come tomorrow! (we went with one nibble one light to start)

https://www.graze.com/us/b/F76TG

https://www.graze.com/us/b/NP7H0

only one duplicate between the two (and since BF is out of town all week, I get to enjoy both boxes! woo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am able to see the snacks I will be getting under the boxes tab! No shipping information yet, but hopefully they come tomorrow! (we went with one nibble one light to start)
> 
> ...


 aww lucky! mine isnt showing yet. Im guessing its because I ordered on sunday so im not getting mine until next week?


----------



## Inscape (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine's up: https://www.graze.com/us/b/0MYVX

I'm so happy to be seeing two dippers.


----------



## Dots (Jan 23, 2013)

aw man, I signed up for the box the first day but nothing listed under my boxes. maybe it will just show up this week?!?! I can hope...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 23, 2013)

oooh. I guess my first box will be:

Toffee Apple (apple slices with toffee dipping sauce)

Bonnie Wee Oatbakes (oatbakes with red onion marmalade) 

British BBQ (Rosemary crostini, mini basil breadsticks, smoked almonds, fiery seeds)

Apple Cinnamon Flapjack

I was especially wanting to try the first two, so I'm excited!


----------



## javagirl87 (Jan 24, 2013)

did everyone who can see their update choose the light box? i have the nibbler one and nothing has updated


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did everyone who can see their update choose the light box? i have the nibbler one and nothing has updated


 Nope, I chose whatever the "everything" option was.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 24, 2013)

I put like 2/3 of the options in the like category, LOL. I think I'm doing this wrong...


----------



## Jackiee21 (Jan 24, 2013)

I signed up on Tuesday and can't wait to get my first box. Hopefully I receive mine by next week?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ryuuseiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put like 2/3 of the options in the like category, LOL. I think I'm doing this wrong...
> LOL. I didn't put like or love anything until I try it, and I only trashed the one thing I already know I hate (wasabi peas)...I'm open to everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## millhavenslotti (Jan 24, 2013)

https://www.graze.com/us/b/V2XVO

Huh. Mine's totally different.  No dippers.  Did you guys put "love" on the dippers?  I put "like" on pretty much everything, to get as much variety as possible, but I might have to rate the dippers a little higher.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *millhavenslotti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.graze.com/us/b/V2XVO
> 
> Huh. Mine's totally different.  No dippers.  Did you guys put "love" on the dippers?  I put "like" on pretty much everything, to get as much variety as possible, but I might have to rate the dippers a little higher.


Yours looks quite tasty even without dippers.


----------



## millhavenslotti (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah. I'm fine with it. Kind of...berry-centric!  And I'm really interested in the herby bread basket mix.


----------



## AJCorletto (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't wait to find out what i get. Do they email you or do you have to go on the site to see what you are getting?


----------



## millhavenslotti (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to find out what i get. Do they email you or do you have to go on the site to see what you are getting?


 Login and click on the "your boxes" tab on the top of the screen.  I think mine appeared today and I ordered Saturday morning, so if you ordered later, it might not be there yet.


----------



## AJCorletto (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks!! 






Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* 



I can't wait to find out what i get. Do they email you or do you have to go on the site to see what you are getting?
Login and click on the "your boxes" tab on the top of the screen.  I think mine appeared today and I ordered Saturday morning, so if you ordered later, it might not be there yet.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 24, 2013)

I ordered mine Tuesday, so I still have a couple of days to wait, probably...?


----------



## dd62 (Jan 24, 2013)

No dippers for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
fruit and seed flapjack 
natural vanilla seeds 
cheddar gorge 
yin &amp; yang 

Wonder when they shipped?


----------



## elainecad (Jan 24, 2013)

Nothing yet on my account . I am so jealous of all you ladies that already  know what you are receiving! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm picky as hell - trashed all "savory" snacks, all dippers, and anything with dried pineapple. I set my preference to "I'd like more products I've said I'd like to try". This is what I'm getting:

1. Vanilla Cherry Frangipane (cherries, almonds, vanilla pumpkin seeds, vanilla sunflower seeds)

2. Date &amp; Banana Loaf (cinnamon spiced raisins, yogurt coated sunflower seeds, chopped dates, banana coins)

3. Fruit &amp; Seed Flapjack (rustic rolled oat "flapjack" with mixed seeds and dried fruits) *I think it's so weird how they refer to what are obviously granola bars as "flapjacks"

4. Jaffa Cake (roasted hazelnuts, orange-infused raisins, dark chocolate buttons)

I am so pleased with this selection. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Lindalk (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm getting Toffee Apple Fiery seeds scrumptious blueberry swirl blueberry yogurt raisins, raspberry infused cranberries and blackcurrants full ingredients sweet goan curry crackers which is a curry rice crackers I trashed everything with peanuts, almonds, cashews, pistachios, and hazelnuts, they all make me ill. Looking forward to the Toffee Apple and the Blueberry swirl, interested in how the the other two are.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 24, 2013)

I left pretty much everything as "try", and I'm excited for my box! I'm getting honeycomb crunch ( I really wanted this one so yay!), herby bread basket, apple and cinnamon flapjack, and garden of england (another i really wanted, i loooove dried strawberries). I can't wait for it to get here, I'm afraid I'll just eat the whole thing right away lol.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's my box! Super excited about everything, I looove dried fruit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

http://grz.cm/b/NQQBV


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine wasn't visible on the website but I could see it on my phone.

I'm getting: 

orange ginger flapjack

veggie sushi plate

vanilla cherry frangipane

mississippi bbq pistachios

I didn't trash any snacks--I ended up getting two that I "like" and two that I wanted to "try". I've traveled to the UK a lot for research and I think it's so neat that we get to have little English snacks here in the states. 

I love that they are sending out a huge variety of snacks and not just the same ones to everyone. I clicked "like" on a lot of the ones you all have posted, so it's not like I was super choosy and this was all there was left.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 24, 2013)

I wish mine would post. Will try the phone when mine is charged!


----------



## Souly (Jan 24, 2013)

http://grz.cm/b/Q4DZT

Yummy!


----------



## PaulaG (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm getting 3 loves and 1 try:

summer pudding 

the british barbecue

honeycomb crunch 

jaffa cake 

mmmm, I can't wait


----------



## brandyk (Jan 25, 2013)

I posted my box on the other thread and one of my items was a trashed item (because the box is for my kids, not me). I emailed graze about it and they said I would have had to put in preferences right away (which I did, before the 2pm deadline, because i wanted to make sure i didn't get sent spicy stuff) but they credited me $2.50 on my next box, which I am very pleased with.

florentine, black pepper pistachios (we'll see how that goes with the kids, i may steal those because i can eat them, but the whole point for me is different flavors for the kids), honeycomb crunch (totally trying a piece even though i'm not allowed), and smoky gazpacho dip (the trashed item).

hoping at least my youngest will be into the gazpacho dip!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 25, 2013)

I must not have gotten in under the wire for this time because I don't have anything except that my box is processing and it is too late to change.


----------



## Dots (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm not overly excited about my box selection but I may be pleasantly surprised as they seem to be sending various items. I may end up changing it to only send me the things I love after the first several boxes. still excited in general though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 25, 2013)

The good thing is that it's weekly, so if you're disappointed, you only have to wait a week for another shot as opposed to a month, right? lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jealous of you guys who are getting honeycomb crunch, I can't wait to try that one.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's my box!

http://grz.cm/b/J7QG0

Fruit and Seed Flapjack

The British Barbeque

Super Berry Detox

Honeycomb Crunch

When I picked out my snacks I trashed the ones I knew I would hate and left everything else under try.  My plan is to go back and re-rate the snacks they send me for love, like, or trash (if I hate it).


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The good thing is that it's weekly, so if you're disappointed, you only have to wait a week for another shot as opposed to a month, right? lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Jealous of you guys who are getting honeycomb crunch, I can't wait to try that one.


Yes, I love that! MAXIMUM VARIETY. Plus,I know I won't hoard snacks. I think this is going to be my only sub lol.


----------



## jenniferrose (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't decide if I should peak online or wait for the surprise.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 25, 2013)

My box came today! I only tried two things so far and I love them both!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 25, 2013)

Mmmm, that looks awesome! I hope this means mine will show up tomorrow! I'd love to take a snack to work with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm especially interested in the boston baguettes...how is the bbq relish or whatever they called it? It looks yummy.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mmmm, that looks awesome! I hope this means mine will show up tomorrow! I'd love to take a snack to work with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm especially interested in the boston baguettes...how is the bbq relish or whatever they called it? It looks yummy.


 It's amazing! I hope they send it out often because that BBQ sauce is to die for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 25, 2013)

eeeeeeeee! I am getting so antsy for our boxes to come in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

my BF leaves on a work trip SF&gt;MIAMI&gt;NYC&gt;LA&gt;VEGAS and he really wants to bring his snacks with him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

(I am secretly hoping that they arrive a little later so I get to have both boxes to myself while he is gone. heheheh)

he did surprise me with a pretty new itouch yesterday, I think he thinks I will forget he is out of town for three weeks if I have a new device to play with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

EDIT: he is mostly right about the last bit.


----------



## Dots (Jan 25, 2013)

eeeeeeeee....you got TWO dippers AND the Pina Colada...three things I am looking forward to. yay for your box!!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm really interested in trying this! Are there any promo codes?


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm really interested in trying this! Are there any promo codes?


 
Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Graze has offered MUT members an exclusive invite code. MUT is not affiliated with nor compensated by Graze.com.

*Makeuptalk*​  
You get your first box free with this code!


----------



## KayEss (Jan 25, 2013)

I got:

Billionaire's Shortbread (Love)

Herby Bread Basket (Try)

Apple and Cinnamon Flapjack (Like)

Banoffee Pie (Like)

http://grz.cm/b/6OOYJ

Nice variety of items! Can't wait for my box to arrive!!


----------



## KayEss (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't decide if I should peak online or wait for the surprise.


 I vote peek! After all, you'll be surprised by whether or not you like them, right? That's what I tell myself, anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Jan 26, 2013)

> I got: Billionaire's Shortbread (Love) Herby Bread Basket (Try) Apple and Cinnamon Flapjack (Like) Banoffee Pie (Like) http://grz.cm/b/6OOYJ Nice variety of items! Can't wait for my box to arrive!!


 Billionaire's Shortbread is near the top of my list...it sounds so good. I gave into some sweets today...I made caramel apple toffee dip to go with fresh apples to hold me over until my Graze Box arrives...lol!!


----------



## classybroad (Jan 26, 2013)

Just signed up this looks exciting!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

Got my box! Everything looks yummy. For those who were asking about sizes, I'd say each snack packet is about the size of a deck of cards. Perfect single snack portions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box:









I decided to try the Bonnie Wee Oatbakes for breakfast! YUM. The oatbakes are nice and dense and crisp with a hearty flavor. The onion marmalade is nice and sweet and tangy. This one will be going on my "love" list!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*EDIT* AND, my next box is already loaded! On the "my boxes" tab, I can click the right arrow and see my next box. It will be:

Strawberry Milkshake (YAY)

Boston Baguettes (YAY)

Lightly Toasted Pistachios (I'll eat 'em)

Pina Colada (mmm, pineapple)

http://grz.cm/b/TVCO4


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, yousoldtheworld! I was wondering, which day did you join graze? I was just wondering how long I should expect to wait to discover what's in my box on the website, and also how long it'll take to get to me!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ryuuseiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, yousoldtheworld! I was wondering, which day did you join graze? I was just wondering how long I should expect to wait to discover what's in my box on the website, and also how long it'll take to get to me!


 Um...let me see...I signed up last Friday, and my current box has been visible for several days. So shipping only takes a few days, once they get your box shipped.


----------



## Dots (Jan 26, 2013)

still waiting but here is mine. http://grz.cm/b/2FYCV


----------



## Lindalk (Jan 26, 2013)

I somehow thought they had started a warehouse here in the USA . I was surprised to see the " By Air Mail" Royal Mail stamp on my box! I'm trying the "sweet Goan curry crackers" now. It was the one I thought I would least like and it's good, Yea! Edited to add, I'm going to leave this one as a try cause it is not as nutritious as others, and I need healthier snacks. But they were yummy and I'm not trashing them.


----------



## Dots (Jan 26, 2013)

> I somehow thought they had started a warehouse here in the USA . I was surprised to see the " By Air Mail" Royal Mail stamp on my box! I'm trying the "sweet Goan curry crackers" now. It was the one I thought I would least like and it's good, Yea! Edited to add, I'm going to leave this one as a try cause it is not as nutritious as others, and I need healthier snacks. But they were yummy and I'm not trashing them.


 really? That makes their turnaround time even more impressive. I dunno, I think it sounds exciting to get snacks from the UK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so jelly of the ladies that have received their boxes. I've been refreshing like a fiend for days but still nothing is showing on my dash yet. I think this might possibly become my favorite sub.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 26, 2013)

i signed up on wednesday and it said my box would be shipping next week, so hopefully my profile will update with what i will be getting soon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so jelly of the ladies that have received their boxes. I've been refreshing like a fiend for days but still nothing is showing on my dash yet. I think this might possibly become my favorite sub.


 It might become my favorite, too! I love that they're perfectly portioned, because portion control is always hard with snacks IMO, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the one I've had so far was YUMMY. I figured I'd cancel this after my free 5th box but I am pretty sure I will be keeping it, if everything else is as good!


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It might become my favorite, too! I love that they're perfectly portioned, because portion control is always hard with snacks IMO, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the one I've had so far was YUMMY. I figured I'd cancel this after my free 5th box but I am pretty sure I will be keeping it, if everything else is as good!


 The portions are perfect for me. I lost a portion of my stomach and bowels so I can only eat small portions of food at a time. I end up wasting so much. At first I wasn't keen on the idea of  a snack box but the more I looked in to the site the more I realized it might actually be right up my alley. I'll probably keep this one if the quality is consistent.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 26, 2013)

People who have already received their boxes: how long do you think your entire box would last you? Does the box include portion recommendations? I'm the type of person who can eat an entire box of snacks in one sitting if I don't pay attention.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i signed up on wednesday and it said my box would be shipping next week, so hopefully my profile will update with what i will be getting soon!


 My box hasn't updated yet either!  I'm hoping it will on Monday, I'm going crazy not knowing what I'm getting!

Has anyone received the Lemon Poppy Cake snack? Does it actually come with a tea bag (the "afternoon infusion") or is the teacup there just to make the picture pretty?


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box hasn't updated yet either!  I'm hoping it will on Monday, I'm going crazy not knowing what I'm getting!
> 
> Has anyone received the Lemon Poppy Cake snack? Does it actually come with a tea bag (the "afternoon infusion") or is the teacup there just to make the picture pretty?


 I'm pretty sure it comes with a tea bag, if you check the grazebox tag on instagram you can see many people's boxes.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 26, 2013)

WOW! They're shipping us food for $5 by AIRMAIL???

I read an article on graze about how they do everything themselves, so I thought they did add another center of operations "across the pond", but nope.

I guess that explains why their olives and fresh breads aren't available to us, maybe they're best eaten right away, but I was really hoping to get them eventually...


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 26, 2013)

Stuff's a lot more sugar-loaded and fattening than I expected. The "flapjacks" are like eating a blob of half-baked cookie dough with some oats and dried fruit in it to make it seem healthy. You can FEEL the high fat content (maybe that's just me and my tendency towards fear of fat). The amount of added sugar in even the not-too-sweet seeming items is really, really high for the portion size. I may have to switch to the light box or cancel.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stuff's a lot more sugar-loaded and fattening than I expected. The "flapjacks" are like eating a blob of half-baked cookie dough with some oats and dried fruit in it to make it seem healthy. You can FEEL the high fat content (maybe that's just me and my tendency towards fear of fat). The amount of added sugar in even the not-too-sweet seeming items is really, really high for the portion size. I may have to switch to the light box or cancel.


 Do the snacks come with nutrition content information?


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do the snacks come with nutrition content information?


 Yes - you get a card that shows the info for your 4 items


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure it comes with a tea bag, if you check the grazebox tag on instagram you can see many people's boxes.


 You are right!  I did a Google Image search, I don't have Instagram (yet!), they use one of the "dippers" containers and put the teabag in the "dip" section.  I seriously hope I get that one!


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stuff's a lot more sugar-loaded and fattening than I expected. The "flapjacks" are like eating a blob of half-baked cookie dough with some oats and dried fruit in it to make it seem healthy. You can FEEL the high fat content (maybe that's just me and my tendency towards fear of fat). The amount of added sugar in even the not-too-sweet seeming items is really, really high for the portion size. I may have to switch to the light box or cancel.


 i was just googling for as much info on those flapjack thingys the other day...i normally don't like that kind of stuff, but all the reviews rave about them.  so, i am assuming that if you "felt" the high fat content, that it must be kinda tasty?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i normally don't eat health bars, but hoping these are as good as they look. i trashed all of flapjacks in my selection, but thinking about changing before my next box ships out.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stuff's a lot more sugar-loaded and fattening than I expected. The "flapjacks" are like eating a blob of half-baked cookie dough with some oats and dried fruit in it to make it seem healthy. You can FEEL the high fat content (maybe that's just me and my tendency towards fear of fat). The amount of added sugar in even the not-too-sweet seeming items is really, really high for the portion size. I may have to switch to the light box or cancel.


 I trashed all the flapjacks because their carb count was too high. They also seemed kinda boring, so I didn't feel that bad trashing 5/100 items. I like crunchy things anyway.

My second box has appeared on the account I signed up first, I hope that means that at least one of them will be delivered today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://grz.cm/b/K0F1X


----------



## Mary322 (Jan 26, 2013)

I thought about getting the Graze box, but I wasn't sure if I should try the regular or the light. I want to stay away high sugar and carb items, but I am not sure that would be possible based on what people are receiving in their boxes. Is there anyway to request that when you do your preferences? (It won't let me see what preferences I can request unless I sign up.) Any help or opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## elainecad (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ryuuseiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW! They're shipping us food for $5 by AIRMAIL???
> 
> ...


 How do they make money doing that. I just figured they has a US office. And will there be a fee on my cc statement every time. Usually when you order internationally, you get charged a transaction fee? I would love to have the olives, too. Hopefully they will eventually make them available.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thought about getting the Graze box, but I wasn't sure if I should try the regular or the light. I want to stay away high sugar and carb items, but I am not sure that would be possible based on what people are receiving in their boxes. Is there anyway to request that when you do your preferences? (It won't let me see what preferences I can request unless I sign up.) Any help or opinions would be appreciated!


 So you are able to see all the nutritional information for each snack, and you can trash the items that you do not want to ever receive (based on preference, taste, or diet) 

if you decide later you want to try them, you can un-trash, so nothing is permanently gone.


----------



## Mary322 (Jan 26, 2013)

> So you are able to see all the nutritional information for each snack, and you can trash the items that you do not want to ever receive (based on preference, taste, or diet)Â  if you decide later you want to try them, you can un-trash, so nothing is permanently gone.


 Oh, so you can do so before they send it out? Ok, I didn't realize that! When people mentioned trashing items, I thought the meant literally!


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so, i am assuming that if you "felt" the high fat content, that it must be kinda tasty?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


 I didn't think so, but that's me and my fear of junk food. I expected something like a granola bar, and like I said, it was like half-baked cookie dough in a healthy disguise. I actually cancelled this afternoon. Not one of the 4 things I got impressed me. The flapjack was bad. And I love dried fruit, but theirs was all WAY over-sweetened. The yogurt-covered pieces I got were 3/4 candy-coating to 1/4 what's inside. The mixes seemed like too-heavy reliance on chocolate and sweeteners to make healthy snacks seem tasty to people who maybe don't eat that type of thing often. It was a cool idea, just not for me.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 26, 2013)

You do need some fat in your diet though- not healthy to be totally fat free.

But you also do not need tons of sugar...I know I need to eat less of it....



> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stuff's a lot more sugar-loaded and fattening than I expected. The "flapjacks" are like eating a blob of half-baked cookie dough with some oats and dried fruit in it to make it seem healthy. You can FEEL the high fat content (maybe that's just me and my tendency towards fear of fat). The amount of added sugar in even the not-too-sweet seeming items is really, really high for the portion size. I may have to switch to the light box or cancel.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry to post again....

but is it very hard to find English snacks in the US??

Just wondering as I'm in Canada and we have British snacks at the regular grocery stores- stuff like Cadbury fingers, British wine gums &lt;sold everywhere under many brands&gt;,Quality street chocolates, custard mixes and the only bulk chain here Bulk Barn the have a whole aisle of just British foods....

I do know the British has odd terms for many items like:

Chips means french fries and Crisps means potato chips.

Jumper is a sweater &lt;i think...)

Boot is the trunk of your car.....

Sarnies = sandwich??



Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine wasn't visible on the website but I could see it on my phone.

I'm getting: 

orange ginger flapjack

veggie sushi plate

vanilla cherry frangipane

mississippi bbq pistachios

I didn't trash any snacks--I ended up getting two that I "like" and two that I wanted to "try". I've traveled to the UK a lot for research and I think it's so neat that we get to have little English snacks here in the states. 

I love that they are sending out a huge variety of snacks and not just the same ones to everyone. I clicked "like" on a lot of the ones you all have posted, so it's not like I was super choosy and this was all there was left.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 26, 2013)

If you find their dried fruits too sweet- I know where I live they only sell sweetened dry fruit at the stores.

Nuts online has unsweetened dried pineapple in organic and regular, dried mango without sugar addeed- it is really good,but a bit tough to chew.

I would check them out at nuts.com

only thing is you have to buy 1lb of each item.

I like/hate their store. Very fresh tasty items,but I always spend too much!



> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't think so, but that's me and my fear of junk food. I expected something like a granola bar, and like I said, it was like half-baked cookie dough in a healthy disguise. I actually cancelled this afternoon. Not one of the 4 things I got impressed me. The flapjack was bad. And I love dried fruit, but theirs was all WAY over-sweetened. The yogurt-covered pieces I got were 3/4 candy-coating to 1/4 what's inside. The mixes seemed like too-heavy reliance on chocolate and sweeteners to make healthy snacks seem tasty to people who maybe don't eat that type of thing often. It was a cool idea, just not for me.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 26, 2013)

See, I assume that this is a treat box, rather than something super healthy. We eat pretty clean around my house (except the hot cocoa from this month's PS box haha) and don't eat out a lot, so I guess it's not that big a deal to me if these are higher in fat/calories. I'm also sharing the box with my husband so I'll likely eat 2 of the 4 in a given week. 

In the US, English snacks are available in some specialty stores and Cost Plus/World Market. I grew up near Canada, and I miss being little and going to Marks and Spencer with my English grandmother.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People who have already received their boxes: how long do you think your entire box would last you? Does the box include portion recommendations? I'm the type of person who can eat an entire box of snacks in one sitting if I don't pay attention.


 Well, each snack is a single serving, so however long it takes you to eat four snacks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For me, four days generally, I'll eat one per day at work since I don't pack my lunch or anything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

I ended up trying the apple cinnamon flapjack...and it's pretty good! I don't think it's anything like cookie dough at all...all it is is a soft oat bar with honey, apple, and cinnamon. Nothing remotely dough-like in it, the ingredients are nothing but oats, margarine, sugar, honey, apples, and cinnamon. A granola bar with oats only.

That said, I wanted more apple flavor! But I loved the chewy texture.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, each snack is a single serving, so however long it takes you to eat four snacks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For me, four days generally, I'll eat one per day at work since I don't pack my lunch or anything.


 That's what I pretty much had in mind. I guess mine will probably last me the school week since I can take one a day Monday - Thursday with my sandwiches, and then I usually go out to lunch on Fridays.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't think so, but that's me and my fear of junk food. I expected something like a granola bar, and like I said, it was like half-baked cookie dough in a healthy disguise. I actually cancelled this afternoon. Not one of the 4 things I got impressed me. The flapjack was bad. And I love dried fruit, but theirs was all WAY over-sweetened. The yogurt-covered pieces I got were 3/4 candy-coating to 1/4 what's inside. The mixes seemed like too-heavy reliance on chocolate and sweeteners to make healthy snacks seem tasty to people who maybe don't eat that type of thing often. It was a cool idea, just not for me.


 I would be equally scared of granola, most all have a higher glycemic index than sugar.. I call all "bars" ie. luna, cliff etc nasty candy bars, since they have very similar health "benefits" as a snickers or kitkat. I'll take a square of dark chocolate please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 27, 2013)

For some reason, I decided to compare the US snacks to the UK snacks to see which ones they get that we don't. In case anyone cares, here's the breakdown:

popcorn (3)
dip and dippers (4)

cake with tea (5)
bread (2)
olives (4)

savory (1)
chocolate (3)

nuts (2)

for a total of 24!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh, we definitely need more cake &amp; tea selections!!! The plum &amp; ginger crumble looks amazing.  And I love the British names... "Brilliant Banana Bread", "Eton Mess", "Bakewell Tart" so cutes!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 27, 2013)

I ordered the light box, I am quite excited to receive it. However, mine hasn't yet appeared in the shipped area so I think perhaps next week sometime.


----------



## Dots (Jan 27, 2013)

> I ordered the light box, I am quite excited to receive it. However, mine hasn't yet appeared in the shipped area so I think perhaps next week sometime.


 which shipped area? you mean under deliveries?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 27, 2013)

Here are the pictures of Toffee apple and Hickory smoked nuts &amp; seeds.

I liked both of them less than i thought I would. The toffee was amazing but the apple was very and very bland, must've been a non-sweet kind. I dipped a marshmallow in the toffee sauce and it was delicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I didn't like the nuts &amp; seeds mix because it had too many sunflower seeds which overpowered everything else.


----------



## Dots (Jan 27, 2013)

> Here are the pictures of Toffee apple and Hickory smoked nuts &amp; seeds. I liked both of them less than i thought I would. The toffee was amazing but the apple was very and very bland, must've been a non-sweet kind. I dipped a marshmallow in the toffee sauce and it was delicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I didn't like the nuts &amp; seeds mix because it had too many sunflower seeds which overpowered everything else.Â


 lol to dipping a marshmallow in the toffee...that just sounds so happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 27, 2013)

yummm I love almonds, I won't be getting them in my first box, but my second will have british barbeque, which will have savory almonds in it. yumyumyum

I agree about sunflower seeds, they have a very "distinct" taste, I wouldn't call it good or bad, but I definitely see how it could overpower a mix.

Also a sweetened apple + sugary dip would be overkill I think.. but that's personal preference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (Jan 27, 2013)

There is a chocolate bar in Canada from Laura Secord chocolate shop called Buttermallow bar= marshmallow, butterscotch topping covered in chocolate.....yummmmmmmm!



> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol to dipping a marshmallow in the toffee...that just sounds so happy.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jan 27, 2013)

was surprised to find a box delivered this weekend because none was shown on my account.





i'm really looking forward to trying these this week.

one thing to note: the expiration date on the lemon &amp; poppy slice is 1/29 so only 2 days.


----------



## javagirl87 (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ryuuseiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason, I decided to compare the US snacks to the UK snacks to see which ones they get that we don't. In case anyone cares, here's the breakdown:
> 
> ...


 DAMN I want cake with tea!!!


----------



## Dots (Jan 27, 2013)

> There is a chocolate bar in Canada from Laura Secord chocolate shop called Buttermallow bar= marshmallow, butterscotch topping covered in chocolate.....yummmmmmmm!


 they have something exactly like that at See's Candy and it is delicious!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they have something exactly like that at See's Candy and it is delicious!


 Scotchmallow!

When the boxes of nuts and chews get passed around at holidays, my brother and dad and i all glare at eachother, because we know whoever is last in the rotation isn't going to get one of the two scotchmallows. We know we can't be all pushy and ask for the box first, but we know all three of us are plotting to take one of the two

so. good.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DAMN I want cake with tea!!!


 I know, I love tea! We only get 1 of 6 of the pastries!


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 27, 2013)

http://grz.cm/b/7NPG2

My box! I rated too late to have any of it take effect, so I'm kinda meh about the selection, but still excited!


----------



## randomlyreviews (Jan 27, 2013)

I can finally see my box online:





In terms of the mix of snacks, they picked: 2 of my "love's", 1 "like" and 1 "try"... can't wait to try everything!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yummm I love almonds, I won't be getting them in my first box, but my second will have british barbeque, which will have savory almonds in it. yumyumyum
> 
> ...


 The British barbeque is not bad! It was heavy on the seeds, but they actually tasted good so I didn't mind. I wished for more nuts and less of the baguette though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 27, 2013)

I've tried my four snacks now!

Toffee Apple - I liked it! The toffee is super rich and sweet and the apple is pretty mellow...but I like that it isn't overly sweet. I don't like sweet things dipped in other sweet things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

British Barbeque - As I stated above, a bit heavy on the seeds, but the seeds taste good, love the almonds, the baguette and breadsticks are tasty too but I wish the mix was heavier on the nuts. BUt, I'd get it again.

Apple Cinnamon Flapjack - A bit boring. Soft chewy oats with just a bit of apple...I'd have liked more apple!

Bonnie Wee oatbakes - the oatbakes are crisp and hearty, and the onion marmalade is sweet and tangy. Yummy mix!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 27, 2013)

Ack our mail room is not open on Sundays, I will be running down promptly at 9 to see if anything has shown up.

And he had bofa close a card because it was reported to them under a fraudulent something or other in a list of compromised numbers, (which, btw why do they not tell you where it got compromised?! I would like to know who is not keeping their shit secure thank you very much)

That was the card he pays for some of my subs with... I put in my card so I won't miss the month, but annoying to try and remember to change everything.


----------



## elainecad (Jan 27, 2013)

My snacks finally showed on my account.

Billionaire's Shortbread

Habas Tapas

Orange and Ginger Flapjack

Hickory Smoked Nuts and Seeds

Can't wait to try!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine showed up as well.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 27, 2013)

I can finally see mine! http://grz.cm/b/309WM im pretty excited! I can't wait for the habas tapas since it sounds really yummy. the flapjacks sound interesting and the fruit and macaroon sounds good too! Interesting mix, but much more sweet to salty ratio


----------



## javagirl87 (Jan 28, 2013)

yayyy mine updated!!


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 28, 2013)

https://www.graze.com/us/b/VOXMW

mine finally loaded. I'm really happy about it

How are you getting the pictures of your box to load.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 28, 2013)

Mine already shows what I'm getting for week TWO. Yet I haven't gotten my first box yet. Weird, but I won't complain.

Here is my week two box:

http://grz.cm/b/PLVCY

Strawberry Milkshake (love)

Cracking Black Peppercorn (like)

Summer Berry Compote (love)

Pear Tatin (try)

They seem to be doing a good job honoring our preferences while still allowing us to explore our "trys" so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kara Seldin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine already shows what I'm getting for week TWO. Yet I haven't gotten my first box yet. Weird, but I won't complain.
> 
> ...


 ooh loving your box! All but the pear are loves for me. and didnt get any lol!


----------



## Jackiee21 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mine finally updated! http://grz.cm/b/96MP1 I'm excited to try them all! I'm hoping I get my box tomorrow!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 28, 2013)

mine finally updated!!!

https://www.graze.com/us/b/YB015

i'm way more excited about it than i thought i'd be. i have no idea when i'll actually be getting it but yeah


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 28, 2013)

http://grz.cm/b/RJ17V Yayy! They were all things I really wanted to try! Looking at the nutrition facts I may treat these as meal replacement rather than snack, though.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm so excited for the tea!!

http://grz.cm/b/YO4C6


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2013)

Woohoo! Looks like they did everyone's at once!  I'm getting:

Summer Berry Compote (Love)

Cookies and Cream (Like)

Mumbai Masala (Try)

Bounty Hunter (Try)

I must have forgotten to trash the Masala, normally I'm not a fan of spicy things, but I will happily try it!  I may try an experiment for next week where I "trash" all but a few things so I'm more in control of the selection.  Control freak? No, not at all.  Why do you ask?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 28, 2013)

I am definitely going to be playing with their algorithm to see if I can get 3/1 savory snacks to sweet. I think I might do all the savory snacks to like/love and all the sweet to try and then set my preferences to get more loves. I am definitely more of a savory snacks girl, but I'd still like to get one sweet item.


----------



## Dots (Jan 28, 2013)

> Woohoo! Looks like they did everyone's at once! Â I'm getting: Summer Berry Compote (Love) Cookies and Cream (Like) Mumbai Masala (Try) Bounty Hunter (Try) I must have forgotten to trash the Masala, normally I'm not a fan of spicy things, but I will happily try it! Â I may try an experiment for next week where I "trash" all but a few things so I'm more in control of the selection. Â Control freak? No, not at all. Â Why do you ask?Â


 lol, there is also an option where you can have them send you more of the things you "love" rather than a cross section across choices.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, there is also an option where you can have them send you more of the things you "love" rather than a cross section across choices.


 Oh gosh, I had no idea that was there.  Lol just updated it, if I don't get that poppyseed cake next week I'll be very cross!


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 28, 2013)

My box updated... I'm getting: Summer Berry Flapjack

                                                 Cheddar Gorge

                                                 Hot Cross Yum

                                                 Pina Colada

no dippers yet for me, but that's ok. I only "trashed" or marked "try" on all the items, so I'm excited to try a little of everything.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://grz.cm/b/RJ17V Yayy! They were all things I really wanted to try! Looking at the nutrition facts I may treat these as meal replacement rather than snack, though.


 Oh wow I didn't even realize the flapjack was so loaded with calories, thanks for the heads up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 28, 2013)

My next box is up already, I cannot wait!!

-cookies and cream

-hickory smoked nuts and seeds

-bonnie wee outbakes

toffee apple

Graze is going to become an obsession!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 28, 2013)

I signed up on Saturday, when will my first box details show on my account? I'm so excited!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 28, 2013)

I wish we could put our snacks in kind of a queue, like Netflix! lol...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish we could put our snacks in kind of a queue, like Netflix! lol...


 a THOUSAND times, yes!  Although technically, you could trash all but 4 snacks, wait for your box to update with those 4, then trash everything but the next 4 you want... but that would be a lot of work... hmmmm....


----------



## cmello (Jan 28, 2013)

i signed up last Wed,  should i have my box updated by now??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i signed up last Wed,  should i have my box updated by now??


 I signed up last Wednesday and mine updated last night, so hopefully yours will be updating soon!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish we could put our snacks in kind of a queue, like Netflix! lol...


omg that would be so awesome! I kind of like the gamble, but I also want to try things in a particular order.

I'm afraid I'd get really attached to the same 5-6 items then never try anything new if that was an option though, lol.


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 28, 2013)

ordered on sat., the 19th, and still waiting to get first box.  at least i can enjoy looking at everyones boxes-it's building my anticipation! haha    

however, my second box has posted and all 4 are under my "loves" category!  enjoying my selection better than my first box even though it includes 3 "loves" and 1 "try". 

first box:

http://grz.cm/b/G6CTK

second box:

http://grz.cm/b/C6FOW


----------



## cmello (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up last Wednesday and mine updated last night, so hopefully yours will be updating soon!


 thanks.. i'll keep checking still nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish we could put our snacks in kind of a queue, like Netflix! lol...


 I think the closest you could get to "picking" what you get would be to set your profile to "send mostly love/likes" and then trash anything you don't want.

My box updated within the past day with the following things:

summer pudding (love)

cheddar gorge (love)

bonnie wee oatbakes (love)

apple and cinnamon flapjack (try)
I set my profile to "send mostly love/likes" and have some things I really want to try or things I think I'll love picked as "love or like" and things I want to try eventually under "try".


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the closest you could get to "picking" what you get would be to set your profile to "send mostly love/likes" and then trash anything you don't want.
> ...


 that's what i did...i have mostly loves and likes.   i think that helped my selection since i either trashed my "trys" or bumped them up to like.


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 28, 2013)

While I wasn't satisfied enough with my box to continue the service, I will say that I really, really liked the Vanilla Cherry Frangipane. It would be cool if the website had a "store" like most of the other subscription boxes do, so we had the ability to purchase large quantities of the items we like. I bet that would be pretty successful since they offer a lot of unique things.


----------



## Delicia (Jan 28, 2013)

I was really surprised to find my Graze box had arrived Saturday as there had been no indication on my page at all and I had no idea what the contents were going to be ahead of time!

When I was a member in the UK, you always got an e-mail 1 day ahead of time letting you know what you were getting, then the day of, reminding you to rate. I think the absence of this and the "Send it Soon" button (which guaranteed the item would be in your very next box) is because their mail lead times are not certain right now. Maybe it's because they are still in beta, or maybe because of warehousing or where the snacks are coming from, but they don't seem absolutely certain of when you are getting your box, and are limiting you to one a week also. In the UK there are more scheduling options. It would definitely be useful to have more idea of when it was going to show up, but I perhaps it's all just stuff they're testing right now and getting the scheduling right.

It's understandable if they're mailing them from overseas, I never expected that!


----------



## AJCorletto (Jan 28, 2013)

This is my box http://grz.cm/b/RG9KX

It is a nice variety. I am surprised that they are shipping all the way from the UK! I thought they had opened a warehouse here as well. Pretty neat!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really surprised to find my Graze box had arrived Saturday as there had been no indication on my page at all and I had no idea what the contents were going to be ahead of time!
> 
> ...


Yup, this! I think its because they are mailing from overseas, and everythingneeds to clear customs etc. Might also be why certain snacks aren't available to the US customers.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, this is my first post!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I subscribed to Graze last week and my box was posted this morning. http://grz.cm/b/LZR9T I'm really excited about it because everything looks pretty good, but under my deliveries page, it says my box will be delivered next week. Does anyone know if I'll get it this week though? I ordered it last week sometime.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 28, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish we could put our snacks in kind of a queue, like Netflix! lol...


 a THOUSAND times, yes!  Although technically, you could trash all but 4 snacks, wait for your box to update with those 4, then trash everything but the next 4 you want... but that would be a lot of work... hmmmm....


Yeah, I'm not willing to put THAT much work into it, lmao...

For now, I'm only rating things as I try them and I have it set to a good balance...but once I have tried more I wlll probably switch it to send more of my likes and loves.


----------



## SherBear400 (Jan 28, 2013)

I signed up last week and cannot wait to get my box hopefully this week!! My assistant was eyeing it when I was signing up so we will probably end up getting two boxes for our office. Had no idea they are shipping from overseas, makes me wonder how they are making a profit?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 28, 2013)

has anyone who's second box is posted not received their first box yet? I thought it'd be here when I got home today but it wasn't. I'm sad!


----------



## millhavenslotti (Jan 28, 2013)

My second box posted a few days ago, but I just my first box this evening.  I'm in Alexandria, so I bet you get yours tomorrow.


----------



## brandyk (Jan 28, 2013)

it would be nice to have the option to pick your 4 if you really wanted it. but they probably get better inventory control being able to control it somewhat.

i didn't get my box today either. and my second box is already up! 

seems so weird for them to ship from the UK. you'd think that they would box them up in a huge box and then set them free in the USPS. hah.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *millhavenslotti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second box posted a few days ago, but I just my first box this evening.  I'm in Alexandria, so I bet you get yours tomorrow.


 Thanks! I hope so!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyk (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *millhavenslotti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second box posted a few days ago, but I just my first box this evening.  I'm in Alexandria, so I bet you get yours tomorrow.





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I hope so!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
i live in SS! danged post office.


----------



## Lindalk (Jan 28, 2013)

My second box just posted http://grz.cm/b/6QTFK My first box http://grz.cm/b/4WOQ3 I'm really liking this so far!


----------



## cmello (Jan 28, 2013)

Mine is finally up! http://grz.cm/b/Z4OB2 Excited for tea and cake


----------



## katedahl (Jan 28, 2013)

My first box posted -- http://grz.cm/b/K511O -- so excited!



> Although technically, you could trash all but 4 snacks, wait for your box to update with those 4, then trash everything but the next 4 you want... but that would be a lot of work... hmmmm....


 I'm a picky eater and started out trashing a lot of things (mostly very nutty mixes because I don't really like many nuts except for peanuts). At one point I got a pop up message warning me that I'd trashed X% of items and that it would affect their selection ability. It didn't seem like there was an actual limit to trashing items, but that they advise against it. (One of the reasons I'm interested in this snack box instead of others is because you get to add your input on items you want and don't want.)


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 28, 2013)

I got this one today: (not sure if it's necessary to spoil or not)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this one today: (not sure if it's necessary to spoil or not)
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 28, 2013)

WOAH. I think I just figured out how to see our estimated delivery days... 

In Chrome, when you hover over the shortened links, it has the full description of the page, including the day which it is supposed to be delivered.

Here is an example with the one I was opening when I discovered it. 





EDIT: I was logged into my boyfriends account. It's okay, he probably wants you to google him anyway...

http://www.businessinsider.com/spotted-justin-bieber-with-his-homies-in-an-airbnb-mansion-2013-1

SECOND EDIT: I don't think it works if you are logged in to your account, so copy the shortened link and open it in an incognito window  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 28, 2013)

Hot damn, my retina display looks so sexy in screen captures

and BOO Both our accounts say the boxes were for the 24th, which is about when the girl said they would be there, but neither have shown up to my knowledge, although his may be at his apt. So I can't say for sure, also we are literally as far west coast as it gets, so I'm sure the snacks are on quite the journey. Its okay for most boxes, but I would be sad If I got a tea cake and it was past expiration :/


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 28, 2013)

Ugh. I finally gave in and signed up today. Thank god for the code, I got my 1st + 5th box free. Hope it;s worth it. . .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Jan 28, 2013)

still waiting on my first box, but here is my second box...
 

http://www.graze.com/us/b/RH095/

Edit: URL shortener removed


----------



## Dots (Jan 28, 2013)

I just changed my options to send me more things I like or love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOAH. I think I just figured out how to see our estimated delivery days...
> 
> ...


 Mine said Monday the 28th, but it did not arrive, maybe that's the ship date?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ryuuseiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine said Monday the 28th, but it did not arrive, maybe that's the ship date?


 I need to go back and check some other posts from people who got their boxes to see if it is a ship day or a delivery day

Either way, both our accounts had the 24th as the first delivery day, so missed that so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 29, 2013)

I am guessing that is the ship date. Mine said today and I don't have it. I am on the west coast though.


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's hilarious that you got tea! (I read your blog)  And I'm jealous... they better send me cake &amp; tea next week!


 It's like they all know how much I hate tea!!!!  LOL.  My husband drinks it all.  In my PopSugar bodum mugs!!


----------



## Rita Frita (Jan 29, 2013)

Ahh, I found this thread googling "when do graze boxes ship." I put in my order on Thursday (I believe, it could have been Wednesday) and it hasn't updated my box or shipped anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting impatient, I want to eat! 

I pretty much trashed all the nut mixes - no pistachios, no regular almonds or any of that. I'm sure I missed one or two and they'll ship them to me though, haha. We have unusual pistachios and nut mixes at my nearest grocery store, so I feel like it would just be a waste. I'm hoping for some dippers. I thought about getting rid of the granola bar type things but I kept them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rita Frita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh, I found this thread googling "when do graze boxes ship." I put in my order on Thursday (I believe, it could have been Wednesday) and it hasn't updated my box or shipped anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting impatient, I want to eat!
> 
> I pretty much trashed all the nut mixes - no pistachios, no regular almonds or any of that. I'm sure I missed one or two and they'll ship them to me though, haha. We have unusual pistachios and nut mixes at my nearest grocery store, so I feel like it would just be a waste. I'm hoping for some dippers. I thought about getting rid of the granola bar type things but I kept them.


 With Graze, you don't get a shipping notice or anything like that, nor does the site state "shipped". They say they try to deliver on/around Thursdays, so hopefully you'll get your box this Thurs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 29, 2013)

I got my box yesterday &amp; the date it had was the 25th so I'm also thinking the date is the day it ships. So mine shipped on Friday &amp; I got it Monday! I hope this is the norm for me. I loved getting snacks on Monday to enjoy all week. So far I've only eaten the smokey nut &amp; seed medly &amp; it was great. I'm trying to limit myself to one a day but its SO hard! The toffee apple dipper is calling my name!!!


----------



## SherBear400 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yay this will be my first box:

http://www.graze.com/us/b/PMB2O/

I am super exited about the lemon and poppy cake with an afternoon tea!! (so British, but I'm a huge tea drinker). I have a feeling there will be multiple subscriptions in my office for these healthy goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Edit: URL shortener removed


----------



## Souly (Jan 29, 2013)

My first box





My next box is awesome!

http://www.graze.com/us/b/LGF28/

Edit: URL shortener removed


----------



## OiiO (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first box
> 
> ...


 Oh wow both of your boxes look heavenly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackiee21 (Jan 29, 2013)

I ordered my box on tuesday and I just received my box! The sticky chocolate pudding one taste delicious!

http://www.graze.com/us/b/96MP1/

Edit: URL shortener removed


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 29, 2013)

Got my box. Everything was yummy, but the Hot Cross Yum really took me by surprise. I opened it and this bright smell of oranges came out. It was the orange infused raisins which were super tasty and I don't really even care for raisins. Definitely my favorite so far.

Also, I never did use a code but as you can see I still got first and fifth box free. Yay.


----------



## Souly (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm drooling over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine still didn't come today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can anyone post dimensions, I'm wondering if it was too big for my little mail box and its sitting over at package reception or something. My mail boxes fit a birchbox and beauty army box just fine...maybe a comparison if anyone can?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Inscape (Jan 29, 2013)

It's about 9 1/2 x 6 x 1.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine still didn't come today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can anyone post dimensions, I'm wondering if it was too big for my little mail box and its sitting over at package reception or something. My mail boxes fit a birchbox and beauty army box just fine...maybe a comparison if anyone can?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Inscape* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's about 9 1/2 x 6 x 1.


 Thanks! That should definitely fit... I wonder where it is.


----------



## Rita Frita (Jan 29, 2013)

They updated mine!  Yay!

URL shortener removed.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first box
> 
> ...


 your next box says angela's box for fri, 1st. interesting....


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine arrived today, and I think it's the coolest thing that it's actually sent from the UK! I may have dived right into the Bonnie Wee Oatbakes, which you really need to dip the cracker into the marmalade for it to work. Each component on their own is "okay", but together is super yummy!

Now the hardest part is to not eat everything at once because it all looks really good.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 29, 2013)

My children devoured the rest of my box and declared Marvelous Macaroon as their favorite. Haha.


----------



## brandyk (Jan 29, 2013)

I also had an issue with my graze box delivery - I emailed them about the cause - they changed the "apt" in my address to "apartment," cutting off my apartment number.  CRAZY BRITS!!! 

My kids were wild over this box. My son gobbled the gazpacho dippers and my daughter did the same to the black pepper pistachios. I was TOTALLY surprised but that is exactly why I ordered this box. they just went NUTS.  amazingly they didn't go for the chocolate bits first! already looking forward to them trying next week's snacks.

i guess i had to give up on splitting one snack a night, at least for now! sigh.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 29, 2013)

I just signed up - can't wait to try these!!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also had an issue with my graze box delivery - I emailed them about the cause - they changed the "apt" in my address to "apartment," cutting off my apartment number.  CRAZY BRITS!!!


 This happened to mine too. I emailed them earlier about it but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also had an issue with my graze box delivery - I emailed them about the cause - they changed the "apt" in my address to "apartment," cutting off my apartment number.  CRAZY BRITS!!!
> 
> ...


 I am wondering if this is what happened to me, and why the dang thing hasn't shown up. 

I changed it so that both boxes are going to my BF's apartment where we have direct access to the USPS mail. At my school there is like 2 days of processing before the flipping mail makes it to the point where we are "allowed" to pick it up.

today i stared at my sephora order on the shelf... wasn't able to pick it up because "it hasn't been properly logged... dafuq"


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 29, 2013)

hmmmm i figured out how the "prediction" thing works and noticed mine says "Karissa's box for Mon 28th January" no box here yet for me, but I'm hoping it will arrive soon!


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackiee21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered my box on tuesday and I just received my box! The sticky chocolate pudding one taste delicious!
> 
> http://grz.cm/b/96MP1


 I ordered mine (early) Tuesday as well, but I didn't receive it yet.  Hopefully, it'll be here today!


----------



## brandyk (Jan 30, 2013)

i did suggest to them the proper standardization for US addresses and to look into the USPS address API. I know they are new at sending snacks to the colonies, which is why they are doing a small launch. (hahaha totally tongue in cheek guys).

mine totally fit into my standard apartment panel mailbox btw. 

so basically look for the first two boxes to be late if you live in an apartment, but i'm sure they will correct that asap! fortunately my building only has 16 units and MY MAILMAN KNOWS WHO I AM! he also doesn't fold/spindle/mutilate my things, he delivers them nicely to my door because i always say thank you.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 30, 2013)

I share my address with 192 units. I am screwed. I managed to fix it but I don't ever have the same mail man twice. I'm hoping the leasing office can figure it out.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 30, 2013)

For all of you who live in apartments or long named streets, make sure you let them know if you address was cut off. The more of us that respond, the more likely they will fix it quickly. All they have to do is push that apartment number to the next line and problem solved.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I share my address with 192 units. I am screwed. I managed to fix it but I don't ever have the same mail man twice. I'm hoping the leasing office can figure it out.


 I share an address with about 2000 apartments... we have one address for residential mail on campus, and they sort it by what we put in the second line



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of you who live in apartments or long named streets, make sure you let them know if you address was cut off. The more of us that respond, the more likely they will fix it quickly. All they have to do is push that apartment number to the next line and problem solved.


  Ah ha!

I could not figure out why there was a comma in the address rather than on a new line.

this is probably what happened to my missing boxes


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also had an issue with my graze box delivery - I emailed them about the cause - they changed the "apt" in my address to "apartment," cutting off my apartment number.  CRAZY BRITS!!!
> 
> ...


 This must be exactly what happened with mine, because I just logged in and there is no apartment number! AGH my apartment complex is huge idk how many apartments are in it, so I don't think I'm ever going to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Jan 30, 2013)

my box showed a ship date of 01/25/2013, still waiting...hope it gets here soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

Got my 2nd box today!

And I have a new favorite!





Pina Colada, Lightly Toasted Pistachios, Boston Baguettes, and Strawberry Milkshake.





I had to try strawberry Milkshake right away and OMG. It's my new favorite! Strawberries, bananas, and white chocolate. The strawberries and bananas are both chewy in texture...I'm so used to the hard, dry "banana chips". These were awesome and the white chocolate was the perfect addition. This one will be going on my Love list.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This must be exactly what happened with mine, because I just logged in and there is no apartment number! AGH my apartment complex is huge idk how many apartments are in it, so I don't think I'm ever going to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So, this is exactly what happened. I emailed them and I"ll probably never see my first two boxes which is sad because I want my snacks but they were quick to reply and credit me for my next two boxes free, so no complaints from me. At least this is every week. I hope my new boxes are as good as the ones they've posted!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 30, 2013)

I live in an apartment so I just checked on mine, my address under my details says "Apt 3C" like I typed it in, so hopefully I'm not going to have any issues. I was worried for a minute because I haven't gotten anything, but since I ordered last Wednesday I'm thinking it will come sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 30, 2013)

Got a response this morning from them regarding addresses:



> Thanks for getting in touch.
> 
> We did have a few address glitches at the beginning with our US launch. We've made it easier to update your address and use abbreviations now. I've changed your address so it should all fit on your mailing label.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in an apartment so I just checked on mine, my address under my details says "Apt 3C" like I typed it in, so hopefully I'm not going to have any issues. I was worried for a minute because I haven't gotten anything, but since I ordered last Wednesday I'm thinking it will come sometime today or tomorrow.


They told me they'd  now resolved the issue so maybe you signed up late enough that it was already fixed.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.graze.com/us/b/8VK5F/
 

I just got my box and immediately devoured the honeycomb flapjack. I am not bugged by the calorie count, as I am interested in snack variety over health foods. Ugh but it was awesome.

Edit: URL shortener removed


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 30, 2013)

Just received my box!  Really impressed with the packaging, the PERSONALIZED CARD and the napkin.   That alone makes me not want to cancel after 5 weeks.  I immediately starting devouring the snacks in my nibble box.  I started with the Hickory smoked nuts and seeds; just the right amount of smokey flavor.  Getting into the Apricot Torte as we speak.  The Belgian chocolate is so overwhelming, you can barely taste the raisins. I dont' even see an apricot.   Guess somebody missed the apricot container. Guess this will go in the "like" category. 

Stay tuned with results of the other (2) boxes.  Kinda full after the 2 nibble boxes!


----------



## page5 (Jan 30, 2013)

I've tried a couple of my snacks. Did not care for the herby bread basket. I ate the Florentine (cranberries, pumpkin seeds, dark chocolate) for breakfast (loved it) and it kept the hunger pangs at bay for three hours. I had a couple clementines to see me through until lunch. 

Loving the variety. I have another one in my purse (hot cross yum) if I get hungry this afternoon. The strawberry one looks really yummy - hopefully I'll get that one next.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> http://grz.cm/b/8VK5F
> 
> I just got my box and immediately devoured the honeycomb flapjack. I am not bugged by the calorie count, as I am interested in snack variety over health foods. Ugh but it was awesome.


 Ooh, I wanna try that one. I didn't really love the apple cinnamon one because it was boring, but I liked the texture...I bet I'd like the honeycomb one!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited for the tea!!
> 
> http://grz.cm/b/YO4C6


 Omg I'm so excited to try this Grazebox...the tea looks really good! Will definitely sign up!


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh, I wanna try that one. I didn't really love the apple cinnamon one because it was boring, but I liked the texture...I bet I'd like the honeycomb one!


 I really liked the apple cinnamon flapjack, it was sweet without being overly sweet, and I was surprised at the texture. I'm always skeptical on oat bars since they're easy to be icky, but I really liked this one. I didn't realize there was a napkin until I took out the second snack, way too cool!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 30, 2013)

My box came today!  I had two snacks marked as "try" (the Jaffa Cake &amp; Fruit and Seed Flapjack) and two marked as "like" (Bakewall Tart &amp; El Picante).  I haven't tried anything yet...I'm waiting until about 2:30 when my worktime munchies kick in, but it all looks really yummy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I don't have anything marked as "love" yet because I want to try a little bit of everything!  Except for the mixes with coconut...yuck!

I believe this will be my favorite subscription by far.


----------



## nfig (Jan 30, 2013)

I signed up on 1/21.  Should I have received a box by now?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up on 1/21.  Should I have received a box by now?


Do you live in an apartment? Could be the same issue I experienced, they messed up addresses. I signed up on 1/19 and probably won't receive a box until next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Log in and check your address then email them!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up on 1/21.  Should I have received a box by now?


 I signed up on the 22nd and haven't gotten a box yet, and I'm in a house.  They just posted contents on Monday though, so I'm giving them a week after posting contents before I contact them.  When did your box contents update?


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 30, 2013)

I signed up last Wed. Monday my selections showed up on the site. No box yet. Mine is shipping to my office. The address shows the company name and address including suite number. I assume they will add my name to the label. Hopefully something will show up tomorrow.


----------



## javagirl87 (Jan 30, 2013)

for those of you that have their 2nd box posted, how long did it take before you received your 1st box? I got mine on monday but nothing has updated yet so i'm just curious


----------



## Maggiedoll (Jan 30, 2013)

Just got my first box!





I hadn't expected them to actually be shipping overseas, I'd figured they must have a US warehouse for their US launch.  Is that going to be a temporary thing?  It doesn't make any sense to me to ship that many boxes across the pond every week.


----------



## javagirl87 (Jan 30, 2013)

that's what i'm wondering too...how long can they keep this up with the costs of shipping overseas?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those of you that have their 2nd box posted, how long did it take before you received your 1st box? I got mine on monday but nothing has updated yet so i'm just curious


 Took them literally 3 days to assemble it and send it to me.


----------



## Delicia (Jan 30, 2013)

I actually think they have been planning it this way. Each of those snacks 80+ had to be passed with the FDA as produce imports. On the customs label, each snack has a special number. That must have taken them awhile. Graze has been around in the Uk for awhile delaying their overseas launches, so perhaps they were trying to figure out the best way to do things. I'd be as surprised as anyone if this is long term though, as local warehouses would allow them to offer customers more boxes per week if they wanted them.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Maggiedoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my first box!
> 
> I hadn't expected them to actually be shipping overseas, I'd figured they must have a US warehouse for their US launch.  Is that going to be a temporary thing?  It doesn't make any sense to me to ship that many boxes across the pond every week.


 I noticed that the box itself was shipped from the UK, and there was a customs sticker on the package, but when I was looking at the inside card, there was an address printed on there for Delaware. So maybe they're working on getting a US distruibtion set up? It'd certainly be cheaper to send the snacks bulk then package and ship from in the US.


----------



## Rita Frita (Jan 30, 2013)

Ooo, I'm getting that one! So I'm excited.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to try strawberry Milkshake right away and OMG. It's my new favorite! Strawberries, bananas, and white chocolate. The strawberries and bananas are both chewy in texture...I'm so used to the hard, dry "banana chips". These were awesome and the white chocolate was the perfect addition. This one will be going on my Love list.


 
Note from Zadidoll: I had to edit your post because it contained HTML that was causing issues with the post.


----------



## Lindalk (Jan 30, 2013)

I had never had Black Currents before and I love them! I looked them up and they were banned in the USA cause they threatened the logging industry. You can read about it on Wikipedia. A few states have started growing them. They are in the "Scrumptious Blueberry Swirl" I'm eating now. It's a winner!


----------



## Lindalk (Jan 30, 2013)

I have now finished off my first Graze Box. I'm hoping my next one shows Friday like my last one. I liked the fruit and seed mixes better than the crackers and toffee apples I received cause It seemed like you got more, I could spread it out out to two servings. This was my first box URL shortener removed I liked the fiery seeds, and I did not think they were hot at all, I've been nibbling on them all day. The crackers were good, but kinda greasy and were gone too quick. Plus nothing healthy at all to them. I have marked them for the trash. The toffee apples were ok, I will leave them marked try. The Blueberry swirl was really good, I'm going to mark them like or maybe love. Love the black currents anyway!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 30, 2013)

got my first box today!!

-tutti fruiti

-honeycomb flapjack

-cheddar gorge

-banoffee pie

a little timid to trying everything but it seems okay with an open mind haha


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 30, 2013)

I still havent gotten my box yet but I didn't sign up fr healthy snacks, they all look so good! I chose "like" for every box with chocolates haha!


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 30, 2013)

For those concerned about the calorie contents, as a reminder there is also a 'lightbox' that features snacks that (according to their website) are all between 50-150 calories. I found this information by clicking on the deliveries tab located at the bottom right page. It's nice to have the option to switch boxes. Personally I prefer a mix of healthy snacks and a few treats!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 30, 2013)

I ordered the light box, and there was lots of great looking options! I'm hoping the treats are as delicious as they appear.


----------



## classybroad (Jan 30, 2013)

I signed up Saturday. Guess I will get a box next week? Nothing is showing up on mine.


----------



## RucheChic (Jan 30, 2013)

Does and one have a code they could message me?Thanks excited for my first box.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 30, 2013)

> I signed up Saturday. Guess I will get a box next week? Nothing is showing up on mine.


 Nothing is showing up for me either and I also signed up on Saturday... Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 30, 2013)

> Does and one have a code they could message me?


 Use the code MAKEUPTALK


----------



## Jflopez (Jan 30, 2013)

> I signed up Saturday. Guess I will get a box next week? Nothing is showing up on mine.


 My husband and I ordered ours on Thursday night and they both just updated with box contents. I'll keep you posted on when we actually receive our boxes.. EXCITED!!


----------



## katedahl (Jan 30, 2013)

I was so excited to open up my tiny apartment mailbox today to find my first Graze Box (http://grz.cm/b/K511O) inside! I was worried that I'd have to pick it up from the leasing office every week, but it looks like I won't! The only downside is that the postman couldn't fit in both Graze and Julep Maven (the only other subscription box that will fit), but I think he made the right choice is leave Graze in the mailbox and Julep with the leasing office.


----------



## nfig (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm having mine sent to work. How should I be formatting the address?


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 30, 2013)

BTW, did anyone get a little booklet aside from the one with the 4 sets of nutritional facts on the back? From what this little pamphlet says, it sounds like there's supposed to be another booklet, it tells me to "read through the little book in your box" to find out more about how graze works. Am I missing this little book? Are we all missing this little book? Am I just reading too much into it?


----------



## randomlyreviews (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up on the 22nd and haven't gotten a box yet, and I'm in a house.  They just posted contents on Monday though, so I'm giving them a week after posting contents before I contact them.  When did your box contents update?


I, too, signed up on 1/22 and my box contents showed up online on Sunday... still no box though. I checked my address and the apt. # is there, so hopefully I'll get my box tomorrow.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Jan 31, 2013)

Do you ladies know if I can purchase a certain amount like...pay $20 all at once instead of paying $5/week? What's the shipping price?


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you ladies know if I can purchase a certain amount like...pay $20 all at once instead of paying $5/week? What's the shipping price?


Shipping is free and I don't see another payment option. You might try emailing them and asking.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Shipping is free and I don't see another payment option. You might try emailing them and asking.


 Cool! I sent them an e-mail asking if that option will be made available later. It doesn't sound likely but it's still nice to ask. 




 I just signed up and am waiting for my first box.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 31, 2013)

I emailed them earlier and asked about gift options too. My mom is a seed and nut-a-holic and I know she'd love one. Be fun to surprise her.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Scotchmallow!
> 
> ...


 I love love love See's candy the only bad part is i live on the east coast so I have to order on line or wait for a Christmas shop to open after Thanksgiving...  We don't talk about how much was spent at one of those this past Christmas!

I also ordered graze box tonight and I'm super excited about it!!! now the waiting begins.... at lease they are weekly so the wait is not as long as my other subs...  I think I'm becoming a sub addict


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm in love with the toffee apple dipper! I moved it to my "love" list right away! That toffee caramel is to die for &amp; the apples were a perfect pairing. I also liked the After Dinner Mint! I have him on my "like" list now. SO excited for my next box to arrive. I love how graze is making my snacking habit into something a little adventurous! I'm trying things I wouldn't normally try &amp; loving them!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm really liking their dried fruit...it has a nice texture, isn't too hard and dry like some I have tried, nor is it candied and coated in sugar. The pineapple and mango in the pina colada were awesome! I didn't care for the coconut, but I have never been big on unsweetened coconut.


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really liking their dried fruit...it has a nice texture, isn't too hard and dry like some I have tried, nor is it candied and coated in sugar. The pineapple and mango in the pina colada were awesome! I didn't care for the coconut, but I have never been big on unsweetened coconut.


 
   I agree! I just tried mine last night (except for the mango, yuck..) and I LOVED the pineapple... very fresh tasting.  My daughter enjoyed the mango...


----------



## OiiO (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really liking their dried fruit...it has a nice texture, isn't too hard and dry like some I have tried, nor is it candied and coated in sugar. The pineapple and mango in the pina colada were awesome! I didn't care for the coconut, but I have never been big on unsweetened coconut.


 Pina Colada was my favorite snack in the box, those dried mangoes are to die for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmello (Jan 31, 2013)

ordered mine on 1/23 and still no box here in NJ.. anyone on the east coast get there's this week?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also loved the Strawberry Milkshake...I wish there was one snack that combined the strawberries, bananas, pineapple, and mangoes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mmm I know right, I'm a huge fan of dried fruit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 31, 2013)

Tried to spread out eating the nibbles, but couldn't resist.  I ate the final (2) treats last night.  Luke warm with the billionaires' shortbread and I really liked the Born in the USA (love pecans).



> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box!  Really impressed with the packaging, the PERSONALIZED CARD and the napkin.   That alone makes me not want to cancel after 5 weeks.  I immediately starting devouring the snacks in my nibble box.  I started with the Hickory smoked nuts and seeds; just the right amount of smokey flavor.  Getting into the Apricot Torte as we speak.  The Belgian chocolate is so overwhelming, you can barely taste the raisins. I dont' even see an apricot.   Guess somebody missed the apricot container. Guess this will go in the "like" category.
> 
> Stay tuned with results of the other (2) boxes.  Kinda full after the 2 nibble boxes!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL, I also haven't been able to resist eating more than one in a day. I think that won't be a problem once I have tried most of the snacks and start getting repeats, but for now, the curiosity gets the best of me!



> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried to spread out eating the nibbles, but couldn't resist.  I ate the final (2) treats last night.  Luke warm with the billionaires' shortbread and I really liked the Born in the USA (love pecans).
> 
> ...


----------



## ryuuseiu (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ordered mine on 1/23 and still no box here in NJ.. anyone on the east coast get there's this week?


 I'm in Massachusetts, and I got mine yesterday, ordered 1/22.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm on the west coast, ordered 1/19, still nothing. I'm guessing it will be a couple more days since it has to travel across the US as well, but....boo. At least after this first shipment they should be coming weekly, so the delay won't be so apparent. Hooray for a weekly sub for once!!


----------



## brandyk (Jan 31, 2013)

i think perhaps graze was too optimistic about USPS delivery times and perhaps not really clear about the size of the US?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's about Australia size and the UK is like the size of Alabama. Doesn't really matter after the first box right? Because they should come the same day give or take if they are shipped out the same day each week.


----------



## Inscape (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ordered mine on 1/23 and still no box here in NJ.. anyone on the east coast get there's this week?


 I'm in NY. Received mine the 28th, I ordered the 18th. But I don't think they shipped mine until the 24th.


----------



## Totem (Jan 31, 2013)

EnablerZ!!!!!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Jannet, Thanks for getting in touch and for providing such helpful feedback. Right now since we're still super new and have just launched, unfortunately we don't have this option available. We hope to be able to in the future though, so keep an eye out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Right now we charge per box (per week), right after your cut-off time as shown on your deliveries page: www.graze.com/us/account/deliveries I hope you enjoy your graze boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with. All the best, Gina --- (Excuse me I'm on my phone and there's no quote xD) The CS was fast and super nice. This email was regarding imputing $20 or whatever into your account so that you don't have money withdrawn every week.


----------



## SherBear400 (Jan 31, 2013)

Got my first Graze box, totally made my day!!! Had the Florentine (Belgian dark chocolate, cranberries &amp; pumpkin seeds) as my midday snack and it was quite delicious  I love having individually portioned, healthy snacks at work with variety! (can never get all three at once). My only complaint would be that the Lemon &amp; Poppy Slices' expiration date is today - however it does have a "eat me I'm fresh" label on it and since it came from the UK that's pretty impressive. I would have eaten it today but I had just finished a cup of green tea so I will have this one tomorrow - I'm sure it will be okay still!


----------



## Delicia (Jan 31, 2013)

Second box is up online, yay! Hopefully it will arrived on Saturday again so I can spend next week grazing through it haha


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2013)

My second box loaded too! (haven't gotten the first box yet, but it didn't load til Monday, so I'm not too worried yet.  

I'M GETTING THE CAKE &amp; TEA AND THE TOFFEE APPLES!!!Oh, and the Figgy Went to Market and Olive &amp; Rosemary Bruschetta!   I'm just a little excited....





Sorry for the annoying "sticker' over the page link, I'm new to photo editing.


----------



## katedahl (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SherBear400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my first Graze box, totally made my day!!! Had the Florentine (Belgian dark chocolate, cranberries &amp; pumpkin seeds) as my midday snack and it was quite delicious  I love having individually portioned, healthy snacks at work with variety! (can never get all three at once). My only complaint would be that the Lemon &amp; Poppy Slices' expiration date is today - however it does have a "eat me I'm fresh" label on it and since it came from the UK that's pretty impressive. I would have eaten it today but I had just finished a cup of green tea so I will have this one tomorrow - I'm sure it will be okay still!


I received my box yesterday and it contained the lemon and poppy seed slice with an expiry date of today, so I ate it first. It was delicious! Still very moist (not the slightly hint of dryness), so I'm sure yours will be fine to save until tomorrow.


----------



## Andi B (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi!  I've been lurking around the subscription boards for a while, but I just got my first grazebox, so I had to join!  I am so happy with my first box!  I received:

Yin &amp; Yang (cherries, jumbo raisins, blanched almonds, dark belgian chocolate)

Summer Berry Compote (shortbread and berry jam)

Mississippi BBQ Pistachios

Bonnie Wee Oatbakes (with Caramelized Onion Jam)

All but the Yin &amp; Yang were from my "loves".  Of course, I had to have a bite or two of each one immediately, and I ended up loving them all.  The BBQ pistachios are to die for!  Good thing they are portion controlled!  The dried fruit and chocolate in the Yin &amp; Yang were really great, and I hope I'll get the Summer Berry Compote again soon.  The Bonnie Wee Oatbakes were my least favorite, but only because I only like the flavor of caramelized onions in very small doses...I still really liked this one though, and I doubt I'll change it from a "love".  I think this is quickly becoming my favorite sub, and I can't wait to see what I'll get next week!


----------



## IffB (Jan 31, 2013)

Toffee apples - not crunchy apples, more like a prune... But a the toffee was pure dolce de leche... Fabulous! Florentine - very good dark Belgium choco buttons, pepitasand cranberries....love The herb graden...meh, but my daughter liked it. Berry flapjack - did not try yet. Looks good Keeping this sub for now. Nicely packaged, worth $5. Off topic... Had too much wine and impulsively got a Hammock pack....rehab needed!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Jan 31, 2013)

There's a notice on the site that they starting building my box! I'm so excited I can taste the nuts already LOL. Still no pictures of what I will be receiving exactly but just the fact that they're starting to build my box after I just signed up yesterday makes me really, really happy. Plus, excellent CS that contacted me back within 24 hours via e-mail.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 31, 2013)

https://www.graze.com/us/b/89J4Q Yay! Excited to try my first box!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 31, 2013)

I emailed them about gift subscriptions yesterday. Today they got back to me and said they were passing along the information that we would like gift vouchers or subscriptions. Hopefully they do. My mom would love this!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 31, 2013)

omg... the tea and the lemon poppy slice is AMAZING! They taste awesome together!!!

My new favorite sub!


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 31, 2013)

OMG!  Hilarious!!  Blame it on the ah ah ah ah ah alcohol!!



> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Toffee apples - not crunchy apples, more like a prune... But a the toffee was pure dolce de leche... Fabulous!
> Florentine - very good dark Belgium choco buttons, pepitasand cranberries....love
> ...


----------



## IffB (Jan 31, 2013)

> OMG!Â  Hilarious!!Â  Blame it on the ah ah ah ah ah alcohol!!


 Yeah... Yuzen looked good, too, so now there are 2 more.... Must stop!!!!!


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 31, 2013)

Can't Stop, Must stop! probably Wont' Stop!!!  Ayayay!


----------



## productjunkie14 (Jan 31, 2013)

here is mine. 

http://www.graze.com/us/b/OWGZJ/

  I  havent recevied it yet.  Anyway know how to tell when it will be delivered?  On the site it has no date.... CANT WAIT

Edit: URL shortener removed


----------



## missnaya (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about gift subscriptions yesterday. Today they got back to me and said they were passing along the information that we would like gift vouchers or subscriptions. Hopefully they do. My mom would love this!


 
 I "gifted" the graze box for my mom. I just signed up using her name and address (so that it would ship to her) and for billing i just put in my own name and billing address.


----------



## missnaya (Jan 31, 2013)

Yayyy! My box finally showed up (on the website) I cant wait for my mom to recieve it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.graze.com/us/b/W3Q78/

Edit: URL shortener removed


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missnaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I "gifted" the graze box for my mom. I just signed up using her name and address (so that it would ship to her) and for billing i just put in my own name and billing address.


Ya I thought about that. Last time I did that I forgot and paid for a much more expensive sub for quite awhile. Hey, I have 4 kids, a hub, and 3 pets... sometimes I have no brain cells at the end of the day, what can I say lol.


----------



## Dots (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone on the West Coast received their box yet?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone on the West Coast received their box yet?


I got mine a few days ago yes. I think it depends on when you sign up.


----------



## Dots (Feb 1, 2013)

I signed up on the 19th. Hmm...


----------



## nfig (Feb 1, 2013)

Is there any way to buy these snacks in a full size or something?  I tried coconut macaroon and want more!


----------



## Dots (Feb 1, 2013)

I wonder if you can just mark a few things under love, say like two and everything else as try or trash and change your option to send me more things I like or love? Maybe they would send it more frequently then, though I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up on the 19th. Hmm...


Do you like in an apartment or does your street name have a very long word in it? They derped it for some of us in apartments because we were forced to type in the whole word apartment and the address label cut off my apartment number because it was so long. You can always email them from the site if yours doesn't show up. They answer pretty quick.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if you can just mark a few things under love, say like two and everything else as try or trash and change your option to send me more things I like or love? Maybe they would send it more frequently then, though I'm not sure yet.


I considered trashing everything except the 4 things I wanted but I didn't... yet




Although to be honest, there is a lot I want to try so I'm ok with different stuff.


----------



## Dots (Feb 1, 2013)

Nope, short street addy. I checked and it's correct. I will wait till tomorrow and then e-mail them if it doesn't show up. The trash option was for the coconut macaroon question, which by the way, sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## ryuuseiu (Feb 1, 2013)

https://www.graze.com/us/b/THHY9

TOFFEE APPLE!!!

(my second box posted!)

BTW, my Apple and Cinnamon Flapjack was excellent, the British Barbecue was delightful, and the even my boyfriend liked the dark chocolate in my Florentine, and he usually hates dark chocolate!


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm having mine sent to work. How should I be formatting the address?


Mine is supposed to come to work but I still haven't received it. I think we've gotten our mail delivery for today so so much for the promise of this week. I can't say for sure about address formatting but they gave the impression that if you entered the company name and the address it would all go on the label. I have our mail room watching for me just in case they forgot my name since it doesn't appear in the address when I sign in to my account. I admit I'm disappointed that I've been charged for box 2 and I still haven't received the first free one. So much for try before buy.


----------



## Rita Frita (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.graze.com/us/b/702PX/

Oh my. I'm really glad I didn't discard the honeycomb crunch like I was thinking of doing, because it's DELICIOUS. The chocolate covered honeycombs are so addictive. Strawberry milkshake is really delicious too!  I wasn't crazy about the Love Mix, it's okay but just ordinary. Not to say it's not tasty, it is! Unfortunately I'm going to discard Tom Yum Yum. It definitely wasn't for me. The taste of lime is overpowering.

Edit: URL shortener removed. Please post full urls. Thank you.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 1, 2013)

my second box updated and i haven't even gotten my first yet! my classmate who lives in the same building as i and did it at the same time as i did got hers today so i might shoot them an email soon.

either way, this box looks pretty great!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 1, 2013)

I got my box today!  Definitely some hits and misses.  But I got my blog review up, and I think next week's box is going to be amazing!


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 1, 2013)

My second box is up now and it looks pretty good. I liked three of the four things in my first box, so i was pretty happy with it and I'm excited to try the next box!  http://www.graze.com/us/b/9YO89/

Edit: URL shortener removed. Please post full urls. Thank you.


----------



## classybroad (Feb 1, 2013)

Ahhh my box it finally up I got one love two likes and a try





http://www.graze.com/us/b/84BLW/

Edit: URL shortener removed. Please post full urls. Thank you.


----------



## SherBear400 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katedahl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received my box yesterday and it contained the lemon and poppy seed slice with an expiry date of today, so I ate it first. It was delicious! Still very moist (not the slightly hint of dryness), so I'm sure yours will be fine to save until tomorrow.


 You were right, it is still delicious the day after the expiration date!!


----------



## KayEss (Feb 1, 2013)

My boyfriend got his today and I ordered way before him. We're in the same city. -.-


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Feb 1, 2013)

I tried the toffee apple today and I didn't really like it.  I don't know why I thought the apple would be a bit more crunchy like chips but they were chewy.  I was not fond of dipping something chewing.


----------



## Dots (Feb 1, 2013)

Got my first box today...liked the Hot Cross Yum...everything else is good, too, but that one was my fave in this box.


----------



## katedahl (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I considered trashing everything except the 4 things I wanted but I didn't... yet
> ...


 If you start trashing too many items (I'm picky, so I trashed a lot), you'll get a pop-up message encouraging you not to trash many more because it will be difficult to make your boxes. Wired.co.uk has a neat article on their algorithm and process for putting together boxes: http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2012/06/start/graze-anatomy.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 1, 2013)

le Sigh, they comped my third boxes on both accounts because the first boxes haven't shown up, thankfully none of the snacks are the perishable ones, so if they ever do show up, then yay bonus snacks I suppose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Argh, I just want the snackssss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So impatient. 

I did get my glossybox today, so perhaps that will hold me over. (perhaps)


----------



## katedahl (Feb 1, 2013)

My second box http://www.graze.com/us/b/YBB7M/ posted today! I love the anticipation of a new box each week.

I also tried the second item in my first box, the smoky gazpacho dip. I really liked the dip (tasted kind of like a chunky BBQ sauce), but the bread slices were a little dry. I wouldn't mind getting it again, but I think I'll leave it as a try.

Edit: URL shortener removed. Please post full urls. Thank you.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katedahl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second box http://grz.cm/b/YBB7M posted today! I love the anticipation of a new box each week.
> 
> I also tried the second item in my first box, the smoky gazpacho dip. I really liked the dip (tasted kind of like a chunky BBQ sauce), but the brea were a little dry. I wouldn't mind getting it again, but I think I'll leave it as a try.


 Ooh, let us know if you like the fruity mango chutney!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2013)

Sad face!  I signed up Sunday, and I still have the nothing-to-see screen!  On the up side, when I look at my account page, it does say that my box is being prepared.  I'm hoping this means that they're still putting things together and just haven't had a chance to load box contents (or, even better, are still making everything and working on figuring out what to assign to whom.  That way, things are super fresh!).  On top of just generally being antsy to get treats, it's film festival time for me, and that means a lot of snacking and trail mix, so it would be nice to have this before next weekend.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 1, 2013)

I think one my box was being prepared my sneak peak showed up on the site the next day. Hang in there, they are just getting you into the loop. I suspect since all the MuT ladies discovered them they might have more orders than expected.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katedahl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you start trashing too many items (I'm picky, so I trashed a lot), you'll get a pop-up message encouraging you not to trash many more because it will be difficult to make your boxes. Wired.co.uk has a neat article on their algorithm and process for putting together boxes: http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2012/06/start/graze-anatomy.


Jut got finished reading this. Really interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## randomlyreviews (Feb 2, 2013)

OK, I'm on the East Coast and never got my 1st box (signed up on 1/22). I emailed Graze and they said it probably got "lost in transition" since I should have gotten it in the earlier part of this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... they credited my account so I can still get the free-box credit - really easy-going... While I'm disappointed I didn't get to try the treats in my 1st box, I'm looking to (hopefully) getting my 2nd box soon (it's already on preview - 3 of my "love's" and 1 "like"):


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 2, 2013)

To all you ladies that love strawberry milkshake so much, what is it that you love about it? I love strawberry milkshakes but I never like the taste/texture of regular bananas by themselves so I'm a little afraid to try it out... Maybe it's different for dried bananas...? Do you stuff all three ingredients in your mouth at once or just eat it piece by piece?! Sorry if this is a weird question hahah!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To all you ladies that love strawberry milkshake so much, what is it that you love about it? I love strawberry milkshakes but I never like the taste/texture of regular bananas by themselves so I'm a little afraid to try it out... Maybe it's different for dried bananas...? Do you stuff all three ingredients in your mouth at once or just eat it piece by piece?! Sorry if this is a weird question hahah!


 LOL. I like that the strawberries and bananas are both kind of chewy, rather than hard or crisp...I ate some of it individually and some combined. I wouldn't say it tastes just like a milkshake but I think the combo is really yummy. If you hate bananas though you may not like it, there were quite a few of them...


----------



## productjunkie14 (Feb 2, 2013)

I think my first box is lost    as my second is posted.  so bummed I wanted to try the toffee apple.  I just emailed them to check.... I just want a box already

***admin removed affiliate link***


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 2, 2013)

Seems like a lot of people are missing their first box like I am. It's disappointing because I was really excited to try the products in it, I'm hoping they will email me back soon.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 2, 2013)

My second box is showing up now. Looks tasty. Got 3 loves and one like.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2013)

My next box is up...and I am excited about everysingleone!

Hot Cross Yum

Salt &amp; Vinegar Nut Selection

Fruity Mango Chutney

Honeycomb Crunch

Four of the things I've most been wanting to try! SO EXCITED! Lots of almonds this week, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.graze.com/us/b/OTBRX/

Edit: URL shortener removed


----------



## Inscape (Feb 2, 2013)

Waiting for my second box. Most likely it'll be delivered Monday.

  My third box has posted:   bounty hunter bonnie wee oatbakes pomodoro rustichella hot cross yum   https://www.graze.com/us/b/88M3J


----------



## Lindalk (Feb 2, 2013)

I received my first box on a Friday, so I was hoping to get my second yesterday, nope and not today either.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Feb 2, 2013)

I tried getting this box before it came to the us. They sent me an email saying get my first box free, in November. But when I clicked the link it sent me to the uk site.... Are the boxes you guys getting free?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried getting this box before it came to the us. They sent me an email saying get my first box free, in November. But when I clicked the link it sent me to the uk site....
> 
> Are the boxes you guys getting free?


 The first box and fifth box are free.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 2, 2013)

> I tried getting this box before it came to the us. They sent me an email saying get my first box free, in November. But when I clicked the link it sent me to the uk site.... Are the boxes you guys getting free?


 I recall also ending up at the UK site initially, but then once I created an account using the Makeuptalk code, I was on the US site.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 3, 2013)

Agrh, I feel like they are just teasing me now! 

Three boxes posted (6 between two accounts) and not a box has shown up

And I know it wasn't a random lost mail, because why would it happen to both accounts twice, they definitely had something funky going on. I just want some snacks. 

And now if this one even shows up we'll probably miss it because we're going to SNL this weekend and leaving Thursday night gone til Monday

Thursday is the most inconvenient day for me, its always a travel day, be it from my house to bf, or to my parents, or on a plane, its my last day of class for the week, I wish we could choose a day to get the snacks, I pick Monday.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agrh, I feel like they are just teasing me now!
> 
> ...


 Welp, after seeing your troubles I'm worried my second one (which updated on Friday) won't show up! I emailed them about my first one being MIA but I haven't heard anything yet. It doesn't seem like it can be my mail since my friend who lives on the floor above mine in my apartment got hers on Friday and we ordered ours on the same day. My apartment address looks correct on my account details but I'm not sure what else I can do at this point!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 3, 2013)

I haven't gotten my first box yet :-( I emailed them but it was Friday afternoon so I don't expect a response till Monday. I cancelled my sub because  I didn't want to be charged for my next box week without having tried the snacks.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agrh, I feel like they are just teasing me now!
> 
> ...


Maybe give them a call and see if they can change your date. I am sure it would be easy to do if you can get through to them.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe give them a call and see if they can change your date. I am sure it would be easy to do if you can get through to them.


 Yea, its funny because their emails always come like right before I go to bed, at like 2:30am. I could probably manage to call them, but its hard to coordinate cross continent phone calls, I'll just assume my cell phones free wifi calling would cover it, but who knows. 

If I can get it to where the boxess come consistently, I will then try and change the date. I have yet to see a snack yet, so I'm not going to add in any extra variables at this moment in time.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 3, 2013)

Yay yay yay!  My box is up!  

https://www.graze.com/us/b/Z40DL

Two loves, a like, and a try.  An all-fruit mix, a nuts'n'berries'n'chocolate mix, a flapjack, and a savory mix!  This looks like a good balance of flavors and textures.  Even better:  Lots of berries and no apricots or bananas this time around.  I'm a native Oregonian, and I think I'm genetically programmed to love pretty much all berries (actually, I can't think of one I would refuse to eat.  I might prefer raspberries over strawberries, but I won't pass up good strawberries!).  I also like the fact that two of these have nuts in them.  I love nuts, too.  I think the savory one (currently a try) might turn out to be a love, but I'm not big on chili pepper, so that will probably be the deciding factor here.  I just hope it gets here by the weekend for film festival volunteering snacking purposes.  So excited!


----------



## ryuuseiu (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay yay yay!  My box is up!
> 
> ...


 I had the British Barbecue, and it's not hot at all, just herb-y!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 3, 2013)

Yay my box is up too! Can't wait to try it!

https://www.graze.com/us/b/YO41J


----------



## Rita Frita (Feb 4, 2013)

The tom yum yum snack actually grew on me, to the point where I changed its ranking from trash to try. The first day I got it and tried it, it was horrible. But I let it sit out for a while (mainly because I didn't want to eat it!) and when I tried again, the taste and smell of lime leaf had mellowed out a lot. It was actually pretty good.

Also, today I got an email from Graze:



> Thanks for becoming one of the very first people to try graze in America!
> 
> As graze starts its U.S. journey, membership is exclusive and by invitation only to ensure that we can make the graze service as good as we possibly can.
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Feb 4, 2013)

Does anyone happen to know why the gift boxes on the referral redemption page are different colors? I see red, green, and blue boxes, and it seems like it's a color code, but I'm not sure what the colors mean.


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nope, short street addy. I checked and it's correct. I will wait till tomorrow and then e-mail them if it doesn't show up.
> 
> The trash option was for the coconut macaroon question, which by the way, sounds amazing!!!!


 I'm on the west coast as well and signed up on the 20th. No box yet. But since my box didn't show up on the website until that Friday, the 25th, that's really only a little over a week in shipping time so I am not yet worried. Just eager.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 4, 2013)

my third box is now posted yet I still haven't received even one. Hopefully this one will arrive since I did email and get my address fixed up. I really want my snacks though lol. I'm starting to get impatient!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my third box is now posted yet I still haven't received even one. Hopefully this one will arrive since I did email and get my address fixed up. I really want my snacks though lol. I'm starting to get impatient!


 What have they told you?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What have they told you?


It was the apartment address issue, which is now corrected. They gave me 2 free box credits for it, so I'm satisfied, but I really just want my snacks lol.


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 4, 2013)

I finally got my first one this morning! I have it sent to the office so it may have come on Saturday since it was here first thing this morning. Not a bad way to start a Monday. I'm only mildly concerned that the lemon slice states good until 1/31. Debating whether I should send them an email about it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2013)

my box from last week that was MIA finally arrived today! they also responded to the email i sent friday by giving me half off my next box since it was late, so all in all i'm pleased with how they're handling everything so far! i haven't tried anything yet just because i just had lunch but i can't wait to dig in.


----------



## Lola Jean (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh good, maybe my first box will finally come then today!  They have already processed my 2nd box.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just subscribed to Graze Box!


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 4, 2013)

Ugh. I'm still waiting on my box. I got an e-mail saying that it was taking longer than expected, but in my first box, I'm getting:
 

Summer Berry Flapjack
Boston Baguettes
Tutti Frutti
Cookies and Cream
I'm really excited for it to get here already! I'm also expecting my first Goodies Co, box this month, so I'm getting really impatient


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm getting an amazing box this week, those four are some of my top-of-the-list things I wanted to try ever since I signed up!

http://grz.cm/b/B750L


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my third box is now posted yet I still haven't received even one. Hopefully this one will arrive since I did email and get my address fixed up. I really want my snacks though lol. I'm starting to get impatient!


 You and I both, and we are both in apartments. However they told me there was no issue with my address, which I took to be truth, and they "refunded" the first free boxes by comping my next boxes, I really don't even care about timing, like which day of the week, and wether the first boxes are late, but I was really hoping for delivery on a specific day every week. I hope that they will get into a rhythm. 

Also tracking numbers, seriously, they need them. I have no problem being proactive in tracking down mail if I have an identification for the piece of mail.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 4, 2013)

I still haven't received my box from last week and it seems like most of us are going through that right now. I was emailed to say that they are running behind but I'm getting impatient. I can't wait to try the items I'm getting!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 4, 2013)

http://grz.cm/b/R3W24 That's my second box. It's already up but I haven't even received my first one. I hope they show up so that I can have a plethora of treats.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 4, 2013)

My first box is actually here...it was at my apartments office, not sure for how long, but it was scheduled to arrive on Jan. 25th. Maybe my second one will show up, I think my mailbox is too small (or my mailman was being super lazy which wouldn't surprise me...) which is super inconvenient for me since our office closes before I get home from work, so I may end up having to cancel because of that. And that would suck.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 4, 2013)

Finally got my first box today! I'm on the west coast, ordered on the 19th, and my third box has already been posted. So there is hope after all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eating the apple cinnamon flapjack right now and it's super tasty!


----------



## Totem (Feb 4, 2013)

Got the delay email too, saying my first box will arrive next week. I'm getting: rock the casbah (love), billionaire's shortbread (try), wasapea (like), and toffee apple (love), ......my box for not so 'this week.'


----------



## brandyk (Feb 4, 2013)

yeah, i really don't think they quite understand how unreliable USPS is. that's ok, it's a weekly box and that's the way it has to be. however... my second box didn't arrive today! mine arrived last monday (was supposed to be thurs or friday before that) and i expected it to show up today. that's ok. we didn't make it through the whole box yet. although now that my third box is posted, it seems a little crazy. i guess i'll pause?? 

my kids just tore through the honeycomb one like wild animals.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, i really don't think they quite understand how unreliable USPS is. that's ok, it's a weekly box and that's the way it has to be. however... my second box didn't arrive today! mine arrived last monday (was supposed to be thurs or friday before that) and i expected it to show up today. that's ok. we didn't make it through the whole box yet. although now that my third box is posted, it seems a little crazy. i guess i'll pause??
> 
> my kids just tore through the honeycomb one like wild animals.


 my thoughts exactly, USPS + the fact it's coming from the UK means it's not going to be like clockwork, i think that's something i'll just have to get used to if i decided to stick with them long term.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 4, 2013)

> my thoughts exactly, USPS + the fact it's coming from the UK means it's not going to be like clockwork, i think that's something i'll just have to get used to if i decided to stick with them long term.


 I kind of get the feeling that we're the test bunnies for this.


----------



## Totem (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my thoughts exactly, USPS + the fact it's coming from the UK means it's not going to be like clockwork, i think that's something i'll just have to get used to if i decided to stick with them long term.


 
From the UK? I thought they had a distribution center here. This will be interesting. lol No wonder the treats are so interesting. Oh well...we're going to have to get used to the infrequency if we want this sub and our USPS could use the business.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> From the UK? I thought they had a distribution center here. This will be interesting. lol No wonder the treats are so interesting. Oh well...we're going to have to get used to the infrequency if we want this sub and our USPS could use the business.


 mine definitely says it was shipped via royal mail on it, which is the mail of the UK, so I believe so!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 4, 2013)

I finally got my first one. Didn't realize they shipped from the UK. Half my family is over there, so I think I just found a fun, affordable gift!


----------



## SherBear400 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of get the feeling that we're the test bunnies for this.


 Well we are their test bunnies, but I personally don't mind a company doing a soft launch to work out the kinks and logistics instead of pulling a GlossyBox (promoting the sh*t out of a box, taking unlimited subscribers without a distribution or customer service plan in place). I got my first box last Thurs and am super excited to get another one this week! (hopefully Thurs again)


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of get the feeling that we're the test bunnies for this.


I think it originally said beta on it when I joined or maybe it still does. Either way as long as it shows up fresh and edible, I don't mind if it's a bit late.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep, I'm willing to be patient with them while they work out the kinks because I do think they seem like a cool company (though I personally haven't had any issues yet...)and I understand that it's the risk we take if we participate in any company's beta launch.

I hope mine shows up tomorrow or Wednesday...I am really in the mood to try the salt and vinegar nuts!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 4, 2013)

> Well we are their test bunnies, but I personally don't mind a company doing a soft launch to work out the kinks and logistics instead of pulling a GlossyBox (promoting the sh*t out of a box, taking unlimited subscribers without a distribution or customer service plan in place). I got my first box last Thurs and am super excited to get another one this week! (hopefully Thurs again)Â





> I think it originally said beta on it when I joined or maybe it still does. Either way as long as it shows up fresh and edible, I don't mind if it's a bit late.


 Oh, yes, totally agree. I didn't mean the test bunnies thing as a criticism! It was just my theory why shipping isn't running like clockwork and how they misread the postal service. We are their learning curve. And at this price point (plus the part where they *are* limiting things to try to control their ramping up), it's easier to accept these bumps than Clusterbox. I mean Glossybox.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, totally agree. I didn't mean the test bunnies thing as a criticism! It was just my theory why shipping isn't running like clockwork and how they misread the postal service. We are their learning curve. And at this price point (plus the part where they *are* limiting things to try to control their ramping up), it's easier to accept these bumps than Clusterbox. I mean Glossybox.


Mmmm a tasty learning curve. Hoping mine comes tomorrow!


----------



## brandyk (Feb 5, 2013)

It is delivered through some deal with USPS. When you get your box it has the cute airmail sticker and the address says Royal Mail delivered by USPS. I think it is kind of like FedEx smartpost. They prob ship crates to NYC or Dulles and they get inserted into the system that way. I think it is great and definitely a learning curve for graze and USPS.... But hoping it opens the doors for more fun imports!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2013)

FYI y'all, the orange infused rasins are AMAZING. i hate rasins normally but these things are addicting. no complaints about graze box for me so far! i've also earned a bunch of $1 off boxes from posting about it on my tumblr and instagram.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mmmm a tasty learning curve. Hoping mine comes tomorrow!


 As much as my high hopes are for my box to come tomorrow, it says my box is due next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know they said they're late through their e-mail but I've been CRAVING their snacks ever since I signed up. I thought they were going to come later this week..! I really hope they come soon though. I still have high hopes for graze since I'm actually hearing back from them. I still haven't received my Glossybox shipping info e-mail but I've managed to track it down and it hasn't moved for a week now. This is a delicious wait compared to that!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine says it will be delivered this week so here's hoping. I know a lot of companies have a bump and grind beginning and then come out fine. Hopefully graze will do that. They are quite successful in the UK so I think it should work out.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI y'all, the orange infused rasins are AMAZING. i hate rasins normally but these things are addicting. no complaints about graze box for me so far! i've also earned a bunch of $1 off boxes from posting about it on my tumblr and instagram.


Tell me about it! I got Hot Cross Yum and pretty much devoured all of it immediately.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says it will be delivered this week so here's hoping. I know a lot of companies have a bump and grind beginning and then come out fine. Hopefully graze will do that. They are quite successful in the UK so I think it should work out.


 I am so confused! My box was updated for the week.... graze is playing with my emotions! 






  



Here's my upcoming contents. I have a bit of an eating issue/weird relationship with food so grazebox is going to be a tasty challenge.

(I haven't put anything in my "love" section yet because I haven't tried them yet! So I got likes instead!)


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2013)

After reading that article about their technology, I can totally see a version opening in Portland. It's so obvious I'm a little surprised I haven't seen a Kickstarter for one yet.


----------



## Dots (Feb 5, 2013)

I got my second box today, a few days after my first one and it did not have an Air Mail sticker this time, plus, my third box is up.


----------



## Dots (Feb 5, 2013)

Third Box: http://graze.com/b/65WRB


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Third Box: http://graze.com/b/65WRB


Oo let us know how that My Thai is. I was curious but hesitant about that.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Feb 5, 2013)

I've noticed something interesting:







Compare the two screenshots taken from my phone of my boyfriend's boxes. The first was taken maybe a couple days ago, and the next one was taken tonight. Notice something missing? The "invite your friends" tab is gone! I believe you can still invite whoever you want, but they are not currently trying to encourage an increase in their number of American customers. (When I visit someone's box contents, it still gives me their promo code, and I had no issues viewing my rewards once I use the "click to claim your reward" link in my emails.)

The FAQ on the graze website says that existing graze members "have a limited number of invitations," but I'm not sure I believe that when I got 39 people to join...  

This is evidence that they're trying to concentrate on the customers they have rather than getting even more new customers! It also might mean that they are a teeny bit in over their heads, though... good luck graze!


----------



## KayEss (Feb 5, 2013)

I tried the banoffee pie. Very weird, not sure if I like it. Pecans and sliced almonds were obviously as expected, but the banana slices were kind of funky. Chewy like other people have noted but they had almost no flavor, so I'm not sure that I'm a fan. The "fudge pieces" looked oddly light in the graze photos and looked awfully light in person as well, and after I tried them they are definitely caramel, not fudge. Is this a British thing? They were tasty but I thought calling them "fudge" was bizzare.

I loved the apple cinnamon flapjack, even if the apple cinnamon flavor wasn't strong. It was basically super tasty oatmeal in granola bar form. I also really liked that it was cut into three separate pieces. Very tasty...I really want the honeycomb one next!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ryuuseiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've noticed something interesting:
> 
> ...


 i noticed that and wondered what was up. they should make individual unique codes if they want to limit the amount of people signing up, because i got 7 people yesterday alone to sign up :x


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2013)

> The "fudge pieces" looked oddly light in the graze photos and looked awfully light in person as well, and after I tried them they are definitely caramel, not fudge. Is this a British thing? They were tasty but I thought calling them "fudge" was bizzare.


 British thing. Over there, fudge is based on sugar, butter, and milk. Alternatively, you could say that chocolatey fudge is a North American thing.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i noticed that and wondered what was up. they should make individual unique codes if they want to limit the amount of people signing up, because i got 7 people yesterday alone to sign up :x


 Hmmmm.  At least they're trying to do their best to make sure we're happy with our boxes.  We'll call them out real LOUD if they don't!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL. I like that the strawberries and bananas are both kind of chewy, rather than hard or crisp...I ate some of it individually and some combined. I wouldn't say it tastes just like a milkshake but I think the combo is really yummy. If you hate bananas though you may not like it, there were quite a few of them...


 Sorry, I missed this post!

You guys make it sound so good...I probably won't eat the bananas by themselves if I ever happen to get that in my box! As long as the bananas aren't flaky it's all good!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 5, 2013)

> I tried the banoffee pie. Very weird, not sure if I like it. Pecans and sliced almonds were obviously as expected, but the banana slices were kind of funky. Chewy like other people have noted but they had almost no flavor, so I'm not sure that I'm a fan. The "fudge pieces" looked oddly light in the graze photos and looked awfully light in person as well, and after I tried them they are definitely caramel, not fudge. Is this a British thing? They were tasty but I thought calling them "fudge" was bizzare. I loved the apple cinnamon flapjack, even if the apple cinnamon flavor wasn't strong. It was basically super tasty oatmeal in granola bar form. I also really liked that it was cut into three separate pieces. Very tasty...I really want the honeycomb one next!





> British thing. Over there, fudge is based on sugar, butter, and milk. Alternatively, you could say that chocolatey fudge is a North American thing.


 This &amp; banoffee pie is a banana + toffee pie, so chocolate wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 5, 2013)

Welp, I just got my first graze box yesterday and its already gone lol. My boyfriend and I ate the honeycomb crunch and garden of england last night as snacks, I had apple cinnamon flapjacks for breakfast, then just ate the herby bread basket for lunch. They've been marked as 2 loves and 2 likes, I definitely wouldn't mind getting them again.
 

Only thing is that I don't think the apple cinnamon flapjack was worth 238 calories lol. The bread basket was only 78, and I'd rather have that again. I know granola etc, but it didn't taste 238 calories good.


----------



## Delicia (Feb 5, 2013)

I know, it is so frustrating to not know when to expect boxes, even with the understanding we signed up for a bit of beta-ness!

My first arrived on a Saturday, 3 days after the contents were posted online.

My 2nd box contents were posted sometime last week, so I expected the 2nd box to maybe arrive Saturday again or Monday/Tuesday at the latest, but still didn't arrive today. So still MIA.

The only reason I'm disappointed though is because the snacks look sooo good this time!


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 5, 2013)

I loved the lemon poppy seed square even if it was a few days past the best by date.  I got the impression they were using a US distribution when I signed up. Obviously when I got my box I realized that doesn't seem to be the case. I'm ok with them backing off the new subscriber push. It will give them a chance to see how things go before it gets crazy. Plus if they make in house they may have limits. Can't wait for my second box!

I didn't think about rating things before trying them. I only went through and trashed the things I can't eat. I've been rating as I eat and leaving things set to "try." Not sure how this will effect what I get so I may change.


----------



## Shanny81 (Feb 5, 2013)

I signed up for the lightbox.  Last week I got: tutti frutti, banoffee pie, lemon and poppyseed cake, very nori-ish.  I really liked them all.  And I was surprised at the variety because they were all under 150 calories.  This week it looks like I'm getting: bonnie wee oatcakes with onion marmalade, toffee apple, hot cross yum, and pear tatin.  I'm excited!!


----------



## nellswell (Feb 5, 2013)

This was my first box, which arrived last Monday:

http://www.graze.com/us/b/N2X07/

Verdict: I really liked (and "liked"!) the marvellous macaroon and scrumptious blueberry swirl! I'm not big on seeds but the omega booster seeds were alright; I left them as "try." The mumbai masala was alright, too, but I'm not interested in repeating it anyime soon (it doesn't seem to have the maybe-"health benefit" of the seeds) so I "trashed" it for now (I figure I can always change it back if I develop a sudden craving!).

I haven't received any other boxes yet but have two posted. This is "last week"'s box, which I'm really hoping arrives today:

http://www.graze.com/us/b/9O0NW/

These are all currently marked "try" except the jaffa cake is marked "like" (I'm a choco-holic!). I'm looking forward especially to that and to the lingonberries in the shangri-la! And that veggie sushi plate looks pretty darn good, as well!

As for next week's box (this week's box? my third one):

http://www.graze.com/us/b/ONFVJ/

Two "loves" (honeycomb crunch and this little figgy went to market), a "like" (yaki soba) and a "try" (pina colada). I CAN'T WAIT for this box!

I'm getting a little impatient waiting for Box #2 but am otherwise loving this sub so far and have no plans to cancel even after the 5th box, unless something goes majorly wrong... hopefully that won't be the case!

_Edit: URL shorteners are not allowed, please post full urls. Thank you._


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nellswell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my first box, which arrived last Monday:
> 
> ...


 Mmmmm...I had the jaffa cake last week and those raisins are delicious!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 5, 2013)

A few yummy pictures of my latest box :3

My mouth is watering as I look at them!

These are from top to bottom: Bonnie Wee Oatbakes, Marvellous Macaroon, Love Mix and Summer Berry Compote.


----------



## Totem (Feb 5, 2013)

First box came in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, I couldn't resist for long lol. I signed up today and had fun trashing, liking, and loving a bunch of their snack varieties. Can't wait to see what my first box contains!


----------



## feemia (Feb 5, 2013)

Was anyone else unimpressed with their 1st box?  I trashed 3 of the 4 items from mine.

Summer Berry Compote - the berry dip was good, but the shortbread cookies were dry and had a slightly chemical flavor

Bonnie Wee Oatbakes - the onion marmelade was good, but the oatbakes were dry without much flavor

Love Mix - the cherries were yummy, but the apricots were pretty bland and the lingon berries had almost no taste - even my dogs wouldn't eat them

I added Shangri-La to my like list, because the pineapple was really good and the rest was ok, but it would have been much better with a little salt.


----------



## page5 (Feb 5, 2013)

> FYI y'all, the orange infused rasins are AMAZING. i hate rasins normally but these things are addicting. no complaints about graze box for me so far! i've also earned a bunch of $1 off boxes from posting about it on my tumblr and instagram.


 Ha ha - I just went through and trashed everything with the orange raisins. I did not like them at all. The trash/try/like/love rating is a great idea.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 5, 2013)

Glow long did it take after you first subbed for your first box to appear on the Graze site? I subscribed last Wednesday and I'm getting impatient.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2013)

> Glow long did it take after you first subbed for your first box to appear on the Graze site? I subscribed last Wednesday and I'm getting impatient.


 I subscribed last Sunday -- the 27th -- and my first box showed up on the site yesterday.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 5, 2013)

Of course, as soon as I ask that, my first box went up. http://www.graze.com/us/b/11XWB/ I'm moderately excited about what I'm getting. Edit: URL shorteners are not allowed, please post full urls. Thank you.


----------



## katedahl (Feb 5, 2013)

Ack! I noticed that the site no longer let's you rate the lemon poppy slice, so I wonder if it's not going to be available anymore. It was soooo delicious!

I contacted them to find out if it's temporary; I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Lindalk (Feb 5, 2013)

Might be because they were almost expired by the time they got here on the lemon poppy cake.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 5, 2013)

I wish my boxes would show up... This is frustrating.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katedahl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack! I noticed that the site no longer let's you rate the lemon poppy slice, so I wonder if it's not going to be available anymore. It was soooo delicious!
> 
> I contacted them to find out if it's temporary; I'll let you know what I find out.





> Originally Posted by *Lindalk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Might be because they were almost expired by the time they got here on the lemon poppy cake.


 It's completely gone from my account.  I'm thinking that they heard back from customers about the expiration and decided it wouldn't work for them.  I thought there were a few different cake-type things like this when I signed up that aren't there before.  If was just not going to be available for a while, I would have thought they would go ahead and leave it on the site to let you know it might show up, but since it's gone, I'm thinking they're pulling it completely.  I know there were definitely more than 90 items when I signed up, and now there are 88, so it looks like they are probably tweaking their menu for the US, and this was a casualty.  But now I'm wondering what the other ones were.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's completely gone from my account.  I'm thinking that they heard back from customers about the expiration and decided it wouldn't work for them.  I thought there were a few different cake-type things like this when I signed up that aren't there before.  If was just not going to be available for a while, I would have thought they would go ahead and leave it on the site to let you know it might show up, but since it's gone, I'm thinking they're pulling it completely.  I know there were definitely more than 90 items when I signed up, and now there are 88, so it looks like they are probably tweaking their menu for the US, and this was a casualty.  But now I'm wondering what the other ones were.


 NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  Oh well, at least I get to try it once... it's in the box coming to me this week.  I love all the cake and tea selections on the UK site, and it's too bad that they just can't ship them fast enough to still be fresh when we get them.  Maybe if they expand to a US facility, we'll get some of those selections back.  

But still.  Grrrr.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish my boxes would show up... This is frustrating.


 i imagine there might be a delay in boxes showing up, since it seems like a TON of people are signing up through invite codes, probably more than they have anticipated.


----------



## brandyk (Feb 5, 2013)

my second box came in today. we still have 1 item left from the first box (florentine - why on earth haven't we eaten this delicious looking thing??). but i opened the second box. the toffee apple expire tomorrow, no big, i'll let the kids dig into it then. after having read about their crazy packing machine and algorithms i have no doubt they will get this sorted.


----------



## Sundsgn (Feb 5, 2013)

I am disappointed too. I had chosen a code from someone that had the lemon cake because of that, and now won't even get to try it. I looked at the UK option too, and would love all those high tea choices, the breads and even the olives. Bummer...and like you said, maybe they will get the kinks worked out.  I wouldn't be that worked up over one or two days past the expiration date. I'd be concerned if there was mold however...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ryuuseiu (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It's completely gone from my account.  I'm thinking that they heard back from customers about the expiration and decided it wouldn't work for them.  I thought there were a few different cake-type things like this when I signed up that aren't there before.  If was just not going to be available for a while, I would have thought they would go ahead and leave it on the site to let you know it might show up, but since it's gone, I'm thinking they're pulling it completely.  I know there were definitely more than 90 items when I signed up, and now there are 88, so it looks like they are probably tweaking their menu for the US, and this was a casualty.  But now I'm wondering what the other ones were.


 Yes, even though they claim to have 90+ varieties, they had 89 when I signed up, and now only 88. I would love to try the olives, or bread, or any of the pastries (not to mention the tea)!

I think I might drop them an email to let them know I'm still willing to try their pastries, even if it's a day or two past the best by date! At least eventually, when they work the kinks out... Is that too annoying?


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 6, 2013)

Ahhhh - guys, why haven't I gotten my first box yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I signed up like 2 weeks ago. Time to go check the website and see what they are saying. . .


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2013)

Hoping my 3rd box shows up tomorrow (I got my last box last Wed.) So excited to try all four snacks in this box that I will be surprised if I haven't eaten them all by the end of the day...who needs meals, anyway? lmao.


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 6, 2013)

I signed up for this box last week and I was searching for reviews and found this forum! I even found out I had an account here that I haven't used for several years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's nice to be back!

Anyways, I am on the west coast (SoCal) and I received my box last Thursday. For some dumb reason, I thought I would skip a week and maybe make the box bi-monthly instead of weekly (push it off a week every time I get a box). I'm seriously regretting that now and I'm so sad I won't get a box this week. I realized I'm spending more than $5/week on snacks anyways, so it's worth it if it keeps me from buying crap at the grocery store. These are better for me anyways.

This was my box from last week: https://www.graze.com/us/b/9QLHJ

I'm trying to make it last, so I have one left and have tried three of them so far:

-Fruit &amp; Seed Flapjack: Wasn't a fan. I can't pinpoint exactly WHY I didn't like it, but this one was "trashed" on the website once I finished it.. I did like the texture of the flapjacks though - soft and chewy. I was expecting them to be more hard and crunchy like a granola bar. So I wouldn't mind trying another flapjack in a future box. 

-The British Barbeque: Ate this one today. I liked part of it - the toasted almonds were good and so were the mini basil breadsticks. I didn't care for the rosemary crostini (tasted like bland croutons) and the fiery seeds were a little too fiery for me. They weren't really that hot probably to most people, but I hate anything spicy at all. I debated leaving this one as a "try", but decided to trash it for now. I'd rather try something else.

-Garden of England: The apples and mini strawberries were DELICIOUS. Very soft and chewy instead of crunchy - I liked that. I didn't like the blackcurrants though. They were really bitter. I guess you're supposed to eat them with the sweeter strawberries and apples, but I'm weird and eat each piece of this kind of stuff individually. I put this as a "like" since I really enjoyed the strawberries and apples. It would have been "love" if it weren't for the blackcurrants.

I also got Yin &amp; Yang, but I haven't tried that one yet. It looks good, so I don't think it's going to last much longer though. I really wish I was getting this weeks box now!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Feb 6, 2013)

If ANYONE has a code that they don't need or can't use, please PM it to me. I signed up for notifications when it was just in the UK, and I guess because I haven't checked up on makeuptalk I missed everything. Blah!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If ANYONE has a code that they don't need or can't use, please PM it to me. I signed up for notifications when it was just in the UK, and I guess because I haven't checked up on makeuptalk I missed everything. Blah!


 Just a reminder that sharing personal codes is not allowed here, but I do believe that Graze has offered a code exclusively for makeuptalk, it's somewhere in this topic and if I'm not mistaken the code is *makeuptalk*


----------



## meaganola (Feb 6, 2013)

Nevermind. Simulpost!


----------



## Andi B (Feb 6, 2013)

Woohoo!  My second box finally posted!  I'm getting hot cross yum (love-can't wait!), strawberry milkshake (love), rock the casbah (like), and the herb garden (try).  I received my first box last Thursday, so I hope I'll get this one by Friday, at the latest.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 6, 2013)

Not a big deal but why does it say that the lemon and poppy cake with an afternoon infusion is no longer available for rating? I'm just stalking my box until it comes until I saw that it was missing the rating buttons...


----------



## meaganola (Feb 6, 2013)

> Not a big deal but why does it say that theÂ lemon and poppy cake with an afternoon infusion is no longer available for rating? I'm just stalking my box until it comes until I saw that it was missing the rating buttons...


 We theorized last night in this thread that it's being discontinued for the US. I haven't received it yet, and it's completely gone for me.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We theorized last night in this thread that it's being discontinued for the US. I haven't received it yet, and it's completely gone for me.


 Oooh I see that now. It says that I'm getting it in my box and I'm super thrilled to get it but will be sad to see it gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It seems like there were also other snacks that were dismissed from being sent in the US... which ones?


----------



## katedahl (Feb 6, 2013)

I contacted Graze via Twitter asking if the Lemon Poppy Slice unavailability was temporary or permanent, and this is the response I received:



> we hope temporary! keep an eye out for its return and rate it as 'love' when it comes back so we can send you more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gina


----------



## JessP (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katedahl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I contacted Graze via Twitter asking if the Lemon Poppy Slice unavailability was temporary or permanent, and this is the response I received:


 Oh yay! Thanks for letting us know - I just signed up yesterday and was puzzled as to why the tea &amp; cake wasn't showing up to rate.


----------



## Souly (Feb 6, 2013)

My second box - don't hate me! I can't wait to try the macaroon - sounds super yummy!


----------



## Lindalk (Feb 6, 2013)

Hopefully it will come back! My first box arrived on a Friday, then my second box arrived 9 days later on a Monday, waiting on my third. I think it's going to be a surprise each week what day it shows up.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 6, 2013)

I was surprised when my first box showed up this morning after it just showed up online last night. I had the Love Mix for a snack today. The dried apricots are tasty, and the goji berries are interesting.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 6, 2013)

IT WAS A GRAZE WINDFALL TODAY! 1st and 2nd Boxes both arrived yesterday and I got them today (we have a ridiculously annoying chain of processing at our apartments that takes far too long. I have a feeling they somehow righted whatever was wrong, so I have faith that everybody who is waiting on their boxes will get them soon.

Box 1: a lightbox was what I chose first, it has been changed to nibblebox, but all these look good. 





















Summer Berry Compote is first, it has the earliest expiration (like 2 days past, but I'm not worried)

I have a class from 5:30-10, which includes a 2 hour film viewing, so some of these will be coming with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 6, 2013)

Box2- Yay! the Oatbakes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They also have a sooner expiration, so they will get eaten first out of this box.

I love all their little artwork for each snack. too adorable. 





















I might even have my Boyfriend's first box to open when I get over there on Thursday, he is out of town for the Grammy's more snacks for me!!


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 6, 2013)

Yay I have hope that my stuff will get here soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want so much


----------



## OiiO (Feb 6, 2013)

These pictures are making me hungry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 6, 2013)

Summer Berry Compote: Delicious. It's a little high in sugar though, so I am going to keep it as a try. YUM.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 6, 2013)

Glad you finally got yours Gypsie! I'm getting Bonnie Wee Oatbakes this week too. They look tasty!


----------



## Inscape (Feb 6, 2013)

I received a box today and was so happy. Then realized that this is my _third_ box. What happened to the second? LOL. I'll give it another day or two to see whether it shows up before contacting them.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad you finally got yours Gypsie! I'm getting Bonnie Wee Oatbakes this week too. They look tasty!


 I got my third box today too, it is "scheduled" for tomorrow. I am rolling in the snacks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This might mean my boyfriends 1st and 2nd boxes will be there, and we will be all caught up! 

Must have been a slow mail day, it arrived today, and I was able to get the slip for it same day. craycray.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2013)

So glad you got your boxes, I know you were going crazy! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm so anxious to get my 3rd box...I'm dying to try the honeycomb crunch!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 6, 2013)

> So glad you got your boxes, I know you were going crazy! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so anxious to get my 3rd box...I'm dying to try the honeycomb crunch!


 I ain't even mad. 12 different snacks to pick from. Hot Cross Yum was a big hit in my class the orange raisins are bomb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We are going away this weekend, I will definitely bring a few for flight snacks. Funny how yesterday I was so concerned with being so far behind... Hahaha now I'm beyond caught up!


----------



## Dots (Feb 7, 2013)

I got my second box on Monday and took it to work with me the next day...I ate the vanilla seeds first, which ended up being quite tasty and the pepper pistachios, I forgot how soft and delicious those can be out of a shell. After these, I was full but I couldn't wait and opened the gazpacho one and yum! Finally, the coconut one, one I tried a piece by itself and was like eh, but then had it together with the dried cranberries and chocolate pieces and oh my gosh. I finished them all but I was curious and they were incredible!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 7, 2013)

I just received my first box on Monday. I ordered mid-last week.

I received:

Blueberry Swirl (yum! blueberry yogurt raisins + dried fruit)

British Barbecue (trashed this one, I can't eat anything with chili/pepper seasoning, and the seeds were hot)

Summer Berry Flapjacks (like a berry granola bar)

Toasted Pistachios (I'll try them tomorrow)

Over all I'm really happy with my first box. http://grz.cm/b/J4F2Q


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 7, 2013)

Just signed up...those photos made me drool! I kinda feel bad that I've trashed about 20 snacks because I hate raisins but, oh well!


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 7, 2013)

I am "patiently" waiting on my first box I signed up a week ago so it should be here in the next day or two right?!?!?! I'm not good at waiting Lil.  I was looking on their site US vs. UK and they charge 3.89Â£and I converted it to $ and it it $6.10 a box,  so we are getting them cheaper then the people in the UK and they have to send it over seas. IDK I thought that was really awesome.


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought this would be a great way to portion out my snacks each day. Epic fail when your second box arrives the day after your first box. Naturally I had to consume the first box quickly last night in order to be back on track for one box a week. And I say naturally with intense sarcasm but unfortunate truth.


----------



## page5 (Feb 7, 2013)

The fruit/nut/seed/chocolate combos are giving me good ideas for making my own creations


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 7, 2013)

I ordered mine on the 26th of January and have yet to receive anything. Iyiyiyi! I'm starting to get pretty bummed out.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 7, 2013)

My second box was sitting in front of my bedroom door this morning when I got home! Got my first Monday, and this one arrived Tuesday or Wednesday! Very weird but I'm not complaining. Tried the pear tatin. Not my favorite, but it was only a "try." I had never had dried pears before, and the texture was a little weird since regular pears have an unusual texture as well. Almonds are definitely not my favorite. The raspberry cranberries weren't bad but not very different from regular cranberries. Loved the yoghurt seeds of course. Very tasty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The berry compote was awesome. I really liked the texture of the shortbread and it was sweet without being overdone. The compote added a nice tartness to otherwise sorta bland cookies. This one is definitely staying a love!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 7, 2013)

Just received my first box! I tried a slice of the honeycomb flapjack, wasn't that impressed for the amount of calories. So now I'm eating poached pear and it is delicious!


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katedahl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack! I noticed that the site no longer let's you rate the lemon poppy slice, so I wonder if it's not going to be available anymore. It was soooo delicious!
> 
> I contacted them to find out if it's temporary; I'll let you know what I find out.


I saw that too! It was sooo good and I loved the tea with it. Boo! Hopefully it will be back.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 7, 2013)

My second box came in today...only a day later compared to last week's.  Not so sure about the Toffee Apple though.  I like dried apple slices that are more crunchy...like a chip and I don't like the taste of the toffee.  Unfortunately, I think this will be one of my "trashed" items, but at least I can say I tried it!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 7, 2013)

British barbecue was delicious! I trashed all the flapjacks before I got my first box, guess I had good taste. They are really high in sugars, so I didn't mind trashing all of them.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 7, 2013)

Apple Cosmo. Nomnomnom


----------



## feemia (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my 2nd box today, so I'm only a week behind now.  The little booklet says "nature delivered - 31st January" at the top.  

Tried the Vanilla Cherry Frangipane already and it is delicious.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 7, 2013)

Ooh, still waiting for my first box, but my second is already posted! Two loves, one like, and a try.  No chocolate this time, but I can fix that with a trip to the store.

https://www.graze.com/us/b/0OWY6


summer pudding -- more berries!  yogurt sunflower seeds!  what appear to be cookies!  ready for this *now*!
toffee apple -- granny smiths and caramel sauce?  always winners.
black pepper pistachios -- not a fan of black pepper, but pistachios are a favorite, which is why this one was a try.  We'll see how it goes.
boston baguettes -- love bbq sauce.  love bread stick-y things.  this has a lot of promise.

I really hope box #1 arrives tomorrow.  Saturday is a volunteering day, so it would be really nice to have these on hand to get through the day.  On the other hand, I *did* subscribe with the idea that these would be boxes for Tuesdays, my nastiest days at work, so, really, I just want some goodies so things can get on a regular schedule!  I'm not good at waiting for packages to arrive when it seems like they should be arriving on some sort of schedule.  I get tense and irritated waiting.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 7, 2013)

https://www.graze.com/us/b/H07B1

Really excited for most of these, but I'm iffy on the pumpkin seeds in the poached pair because I had their regular pumpkin seeds in something today and wasn't a big fan. However, I'm stupidly excited for the rest. This sub may give me a heart attack for all the excitement it brings...


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 7, 2013)

I got my first box today:

Dark Rocky road - Love! 

Salt and Vinegar Nut - Like

Honeycomb Crunch - will try sometime soon

Lemon &amp; Poppy Cake with infusion - will try tomorrow

Pretty pleased


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 8, 2013)

I got my first box yesterday, but they didn't put it in my mailbox. . . they took it to my apartment office, so I _got it _today. I got:

 

Summer Berry Flapjack - will try tomorrow probably
Tutti Frutti- will prob try at some point, but I've already trashed it on the site)
Cookies and Cream - it has white chocolate, mini cookies, hazelnuts + sunflower seeds. It was really good, but the majority of it was sunflower seeds and I hate those, so I trashed it on the website)
Boston Baguettes - these were SO GOOD. I am keeping my sub to this box literally just for this. I love these and I'm changing my preferences to try to get this as much as possible.


----------



## cranraspberry (Feb 8, 2013)

Gahh, nooo, I can't afford another subscription right now! And yet after all those descriptions and pictures I caved in and signed up. Fingers crossed that I will HATE my first free box and will end up unsubscribing.


----------



## RDolph (Feb 8, 2013)

My first box just posted!

http://grz.cm/b/5V8HO

Two Likes, two loves. I can't wait!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 8, 2013)

My 3rd box just posted! (And hopefully I'll get my 2nd today!)

- Honeycomb Flapjacks (FINALLY!) - Love

- Lightly Toasted Pistachios - Like

- Poached Pear - Try

- Herby Bread Basket - Like

I'm loving the combination of sweet/salty for this one!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2013)

Got my 3rd box yesterday, but had a hectic day so didn't try anything until just now. HOT CROSS YUM IS AMAZING. Omg. The orange raisins are amazing, and I am not a huge raisin fan...and the almonds are phenomenal. This one is a love, for sure. I wish the cinnamon honey almonds were available alone so I could wolf them all down!

Also just tried the fruity mango chutney. Not crazy about this one. It does have a bit of a kick to it, and it's definitely interesting. I like the dippers more than the chutney. Glad I tried it, but it will probably be a trashed item for me (but keep in mind that I am not a huge fan of chutney in general, so if you are, you will probably like it. Has a lot of flavor!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## randomlyreviews (Feb 8, 2013)

I got my 2nd box yesterday and I loved it more than box #1. The toffee apple was really delicious - and I don't even like toffee that much - but this was just so right - especially with the apples, not overly sweet, perfect.

I LOVED the oatbakes / onion marmalade - would have been perfect with some cheese, had I saved it for later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I LOVED the dried pineapple in the pina colada and the baby strawberries / banana's in the strawberry milkshake (didn't care much for the white chocolate buttons though...).





Can't wait for box #3!


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 8, 2013)

This is my Graze box!  I receive my box on the last day of my work week, which kinda defeats my purpose of subbing.  I wanted the box to snack at work.  It arrives the end of the week and I can't hold out and save it until Monday.  Arggghhh!!  Anyway.... LOved the BBQ pistachios, enojyed both the olive &amp; rosemary brichetta and the honeycomb crunch.  Hated the tropical sundae!!The mango was so hard, I couldn't bite it, hated the banana coins. Best ingredient was the pinepple and there wasn't much in the pack. That got trashed.

Hey... I was browsing the UK site and noticed they have more options like: popcorn, olives and high tea desserts.  Looks and sounds great.  I sent an e-mail expressing my interest.  If anyone here is interested, please e-mail them.  Perhaps if we pressure them,  they'll include those options ASAP.


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 8, 2013)

I got an e-mail from Graze box today saying that now they are going to limit the number of invites to 4/person.  I had referred over 100 people with my code and they said it's going to stop working (i.e. they are going to turn it off) soon.  They also said they had WAY more people sign up than they expected!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 8, 2013)

> I got an e-mail from Graze box today saying that now they are going to limit the number of invites to 4/person. Â I had referred over 100 people with my code and they said it's going to stop working (i.e. they are going to turn it off) soon. Â They also said they had WAY more people sign up than they expected!


 I just got the same email! I only had about nine people sign up. I'm kind of bummed about it because the owner of one of my favorite soap companies just asked for my code last night, and she hasn't signed up yet. I'll feel really bad if she couldn't sign up because I love her body creams and scrubs!


----------



## MissMonica (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I receive my box on the last day of my work week, which kinda defeats my purpose of subbing.  I wanted the box to snack at work.


 I received my first box last Monday and still haven't received my second.  When I emailed them to let them know that it's been 12 days and they charged me for my 3rd box while my second was still MIA, they said "in order to keep on schedule" they charge at the end of every week.  They also said it takes boxes 7 days to be delivered -- first, that's idiotic. Don't have a weekly mailing if your mailings take over a week (no mail Sundays) to arrive.  Second, if you do the math, we're going to be paying for weeks out if they stay on this schedule.  I have an account for me and an account for my fiance -- and at the moment, I'm not happy with their customer service or logic.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2013)

My neighbor told me my second box came today! I'm going to take a picture of it when I get home.

Also Graze just emailed me basically saying "Thanks for spreading the word, but we're going to have to deactivate your code soon because you've invited too many people." hehehehe

also here's my third box which was just posted apparently! lots of graze today

https://www.graze.com/us/b/OQ72K


----------



## brokenship (Feb 8, 2013)

If anyone has an extra invite code I would love one! Edit: So sorry! I didn't know it was against the terms. Thanks so much for the makeup talk code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2013)

.



> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone has an extra invite code I would love one!


 Personal codes are not allowed to be posted or pmed here, as per the Terms of Service. Graze has graciously provided one for us here, the code is *makeuptalk*


----------



## Souly (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an e-mail from Graze box today saying that now they are going to limit the number of invites to 4/person.  I had referred over 100 people with my code and they said it's going to stop working (i.e. they are going to turn it off) soon.  They also said they had WAY more people sign up than they expected!


 Drats! I like paying $4, not $5! Oh the well.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Drats! I like paying $4, not $5! Oh the well.


 Well, in my email they also said "We promise weâ€™ll let you know as soon as there is space for you to invite more friends but right now weâ€™re getting our boxes out as fast as we can."

so it's not going to be done away with forever, it seems like they're just trying to slow down the influx of people joining since they have A LOT of new subscribers right now.


----------



## Rita Frita (Feb 8, 2013)

https://www.graze.com/us/b/2T0OT

There wasn't a bad one in the bunch this time!  The mango chutney was especially good, it tasted like something you'd get at a restaurant.  If I had to pick my least favorite of the bunch it would be the granola mix (it was just ordinary) but it was quite tasty too.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm such a dum-dum.  I was looking at the date the payment was taken on my graze account and couldn't figure out why the dates were wrong!  01/02/13...08/02/13...  Well, I forgot that other places list their dates opposite from what ours is...duh.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2013)

graze box #2

i just ate the cheddar gorge and now i'm trying to hold back from eating the entire box :x


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 8, 2013)

How much is in each of the trays?


----------



## Inscape (Feb 8, 2013)

Any where from just under an ounce to a little over 2 ounces, depends on the snack. I think most are 1.2 ounces.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Inscape* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any where from just under an ounce to a little over 2 ounces, depends on the snack. I think most are 1.2 ounces.


 Ok Thanks!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 8, 2013)

I was so psyched on the idea of graze box, but I feel like they are just ignoring my settings.  I am not huge on sweet snacks, so I have my preferences set to "receive more likes than tries" so I can attempt to prevent getting a box full of sweets.  In my third box, they TOTALLY ignored this though, and I am getting THREE of my tries (all super sweet) and only one like.  ugh


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so psyched on the idea of graze box, but I feel like they are just ignoring my settings.  I am not huge on sweet snacks, so I have my preferences set to "receive more likes than tries" so I can attempt to prevent getting a box full of sweets.  In my third box, they TOTALLY ignored this though, and I am getting THREE of my tries (all super sweet) and only one like.  ugh


 My guess is that, since they currently have more people signed up than they expected, there are probably issues with inventory...hopefully it will even out as they adjust!


----------



## feemia (Feb 8, 2013)

I imagine a lot of people will cancel after getting their free boxes.

I'll continue my subscription for a while, but I think I'll probably skip weeks occasionally.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I imagine a lot of people will cancel after getting their free boxes.
> 
> I'll continue my subscription for a while, but I think I'll probably skip weeks occasionally.


 Yep, I know how people see "FREE" and jump right onboard, but many probably don't have any actual interest in the actual subscription. I had originally planned to cancel after my free 5th box, but I'm loving the snacks so much, I've decided to keep it, lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 8, 2013)

Got my second box today. The date and banana loaf was super delicious  and the rest was ok. I picked all of the orange raisins out and let my kids eat the rest of the Jaffa Cake. The Bonnie Wee Oatbakes were ok, I didn't care for the crackers but I loved the onion marmalade. I tried it with Club crackers and it was soooo good. The hickory smoked nuts and seeds were tasty but a bit salty for me.





Next week's box is up for preview for me.





Apple Cinnamon Flapjacks, Boston Baguettes, Bounty Hunter and Eton Mess. Looks like a tasty week.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm officially obsessed with those orange raisins and the cinnamon honey almonds in Hot Cross Yum, to the extent that I'm tempted to set that as my only love and try to get it again in my next box...lmao. SO GOOD. I thought you guys were crazy raving about the orange raisins...I don't dislike raisins, but I've certainly never been excited about them until now.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm officially obsessed with those orange raisins and the cinnamon honey almonds in Hot Cross Yum, to the extent that I'm tempted to set that as my only love and try to get it again in my next box...lmao. SO GOOD. I thought you guys were crazy raving about the orange raisins...I don't dislike raisins, but I've certainly never been excited about them until now.


It is definitely the best thing I've received from them too for exactly the same reasons. I think I need to learn how to make orange raisins


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 8, 2013)

The Banoffee Pie was so good (pecans, chewy banana pieces, fudge bits, almonds omg delicious) was so good that I just looked sadly at the empty package after it was gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been online trying to find chewy banana pieces (not the hard banana chips) for sale. Delicious!

I have had right at 200 referrals from my blog (I posted my friend's codes for the second half of those as I only need so many.) and I was kinda sad to see they are limiting referrals at first. But, considering how many people have signed up just with my site, and thinking of the hundreds of other people who have each referred hundreds also...

Graze has probably got a huge deluge of new people they truly were unprepared for.

Initially I had envisioned doing 5 weeks but I do believe I'll be keeping it long term now. It is just that good.


----------



## cdelpercio (Feb 8, 2013)

yumm can't wait for my first box! https://www.graze.com/us/b/CFF2G


----------



## gemstone (Feb 8, 2013)

I was browsing their uk site and saw this:





ugh it looks so delicious!  I really hope they do end up opening up a distribution center here, because this+ the olives/cakes sound so awesome!


----------



## classybroad (Feb 8, 2013)

I signed up 2 weeks ago and I still don't have a box delivered. My second box posted.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Feb 8, 2013)

I will have to cancel after my free box. Im really excited to get it , especially because I need healthy snacks instead of the crap I usually eat. But I lost one of my jobs and even though it's only $, the fact that it's every week kinda sucks. I wish you could decide how often you wanted to receive a box. I don't really like a lot of seeds or raisins, so I took all of those off my list. I hope they create more kinds of snacks soon


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will have to cancel after my free box. Im really excited to get it , especially because I need healthy snacks instead of the crap I usually eat. But I lost one of my jobs and even though it's only $, the fact that it's every week kinda sucks. I wish you could decide how often you wanted to receive a box. I don't really like a lot of seeds or raisins, so I took all of those off my list. I hope they create more kinds of snacks soon


You can skip weeks.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 9, 2013)

Kinda random, but the pockets in my bag fit two graze snacks each  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we are in Vegas for a founders weekend, and since we had 5 boxes get delivered this week I thought it would be alright to bring the snacks from the first week as they had the earliest expiration. Had quite the enjoyable in flight snacks! (And pre flight to be honest) Hope the image shows up, this is my first mobile upload


----------



## KayEss (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, they were made to be there!! What was your favorite of the 6?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 9, 2013)

> Ah, they were made to be there!! What was your favorite of the 6?


 The cracking black peppercorn was great, though we just had dinner at Nobu, so it's a little difficult to think about anything other than the amazing sushi. Omnomnomnom


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will have to cancel after my free box. Im really excited to get it , especially because I need healthy snacks instead of the crap I usually eat. But I lost one of my jobs and even though it's only $, the fact that it's every week kinda sucks. I wish you could decide how often you wanted to receive a box. I don't really like a lot of seeds or raisins, so I took all of those off my list. I hope they create more kinds of snacks soon
> Sorry about your job loss.  You can skip weeks if you want.  Being this is there US launch, they're trying to keep up with the demand.  They said eventually they will extend their offerings.  In the UK they offer olives, popcorn &amp; tea-time sweets.  Eager to try that stuff!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My neighbor told me my second box came today! I'm going to take a picture of it when I get home.
> 
> ...


 I just got the same email, oops.   Here's my second box, looking forward to the dippers which will be a first for me:

http://www.graze.com/us/b/1DN2C/

Edit: Removed URL shortener, please use full links


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 9, 2013)

Ladies please do me a huge favor and don't post the shortened version of the URL (ex. http://grz.cm/b/1DN2C), use the full URL (https://www.graze.com/us/b/OQ72K).  It would really save me a lot of editing time. Thank you!





From the terms of service:



> URL shorteners are not allowed (Bit.ly, Tiny URL, etc).


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies please do me a huge favor and don't post the shortened version of the URL (ex. http://grz.cm/b/1DN2C), use the full URL (https://www.graze.com/us/b/OQ72K).  It would really save me a lot of editing time. Thank you!
> 
> ...


 You can do this by copying the link in your toolbar rather than their link for sharing. (supporting you, Dalylah!)


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can do this by copying the link in your toolbar rather than their link for sharing. (supporting you, Dalylah!)


Yes, I should have added that. Thanks Meahlea!


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I should have added that. Thanks Meahlea!


Yup. I think it's pretty silly that they use a link shortener to eliminate like 5 characters.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 9, 2013)

Broke down and un-trashed some of the stuff I had trashed with raisins in it....i hate raisins. But I figure I can always pick out the other stuff and leave the raisins for the BF lol


----------



## Dalisay (Feb 9, 2013)

my second box posted!

i'm more excited for this one than my last one:

https://www.graze.com/us/b/1KVOZ


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 9, 2013)

MMMM....this thread makes me so hungry! I wish my first box would post


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 9, 2013)

How do you get an invite to this sub? Sorry if this has already been answered.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you get an invite to this sub? Sorry if this has already been answered.


 use the code MAKEUPTALK when signing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i keep looking at all the awesome treats and im giving up the fight to NOT join. Lol


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Broke down and un-trashed some of the stuff I had trashed with raisins in it....i hate raisins. But I figure I can always pick out the other stuff and leave the raisins for the BF lol


Untrash the things with the orange and cherry raisins in them. I don't care for raisins at all and these are really great. They smell amazing too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Untrash the things with the orange and cherry raisins in them. I don't care for raisins at all and these are really great. They smell amazing too!


 I definitely did...after hearing all the good reviews on them! I don't know if I want to try the lime infused/mint infused raisins though lol


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 9, 2013)

My first box came today https://www.graze.com/us/b/9Y90P and it was just ok, although my husband said he loved everything about it. I was only meh on most of it. 

My second box posted https://www.graze.com/us/b/XHM77 and I'm looking forward to that one but I'm not sure I will keep it past 5 weeks unless they really wow me.  I new to subs and I would rather spend that 20 a month on trying out a few different ones.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first box came today https://www.graze.com/us/b/9Y90P and it was just ok, although my husband said he loved everything about it. I was only meh on most of it.
> 
> My second box posted https://www.graze.com/us/b/XHM77 and I'm looking forward to that one but I'm not sure I will keep it past 5 weeks unless they really wow me.  I new to subs and I would rather spend that 20 a month on trying out a few different ones.


 Your second box looks much yummier than your first, so hopefully you like it better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I justify the expense by saying I would have bought snacks anyway, so $5 a week to get some relatively healthy munchies isn't really digging into my sub budget. If you're considering food boxes though, I suggest getting on the goodies.co waitlist as soon as you can! It takes awhile to get off of it but the boxes are amazing for only $7/month.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 9, 2013)

My first box! I got the LightBox and Toffee Apple is AMAZING!!! My second box is already a few days late but they had warned me prior. Hate that they have what is in it online though since it looks delish!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 9, 2013)

Yay, just got my first box!  And I immediately opened it, looked at the expiration dates (the earliest one is the 16th), and EXERCISED SELF-RESTRAINT, GUYS!  It's now sitting in the bag I take to work so these can be my snacks on Tuesday, aka stress eating (and drinking, since I tend to drink a lot more water when I'm stressed for some strange reason, and I drink a lot of water to begin with under normal conditions) day.  I'm actually looking forward to Tuesday now.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first box came today https://www.graze.com/us/b/9Y90P and it was just ok, although my husband said he loved everything about it. I was only meh on most of it.
> 
> My second box posted https://www.graze.com/us/b/XHM77 and I'm looking forward to that one but I'm not sure I will keep it past 5 weeks unless they really wow me.  I new to subs and I would rather spend that 20 a month on trying out a few different ones.


 I trashed the nori stuff. I am not big on it. Your second box looks super tasty!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, just got my first box!  And I immediately opened it, looked at the expiration dates (the earliest one is the 16th), and EXERCISED SELF-RESTRAINT, GUYS!  It's now sitting in the bag I take to work so these can be my snacks on Tuesday, aka stress eating (and drinking, since I tend to drink a lot more water when I'm stressed for some strange reason, and I drink a lot of water to begin with under normal conditions) day.  I'm actually looking forward to Tuesday now.


 Well at least someone has self restraint. I don't.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I trashed the nori stuff. I am not big on it. Your second box looks super tasty!
> 
> Well at least someone has self restraint. I don't.


 Ahem.  Imayormaynothaveboughtabagoffour-different-flavorsCheetostoday.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahem.  Imayormaynothaveboughtabagoffour-different-flavorsCheetostoday.


Haha. You had pre-Graze stash. Good call!


----------



## wadedl (Feb 10, 2013)

I got my graze box yesterday. I am kind of obsessed with the packaging. Every detail was thought of down to the grass background and recycled napkin under the snacks. I was kind of worried the portions were going to be small and not worth it, but they are a good size. I ate the Super Berry Detox while I was out today. It was lets say... very healthy. I am looking forward to the rest of my box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2013)

My 4th box posted. I finally added a few things I really wanted to try as likes and loves, and got a couple of them!:





Excited about the macaroon and garden of england (never tried currants, LOVE strawberries and apples). I'm only excited about the rosemary and olive bruschetta because of the rosemary garlic cashews...I LOVE CASHEWS. I had the fiery seeds in the british barbecue and they were okay but didn't excite me, so that one will likely end up trashed after i try it. Taste good but I don't care much for seeds alone.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2013)

Hot Cross Yum. MY FAVORITE. The sponge pieces add nice texture (they're kind of cookie like). The orange raisins are incredible and infuse the sponge with a light orangeyness, too. I would buy the cinnamon honey almonds by the pound if I could.





Fruity Mango Chutney - This was flavorful but not a favorite. A bit heavy on the black pepper for me, but the crisp dippers had a good texture and it was a nice chutney.





Honeycomb Crunch - The honeycomb pieces were incredible! I did wish that the almonds were more of the cinnamon honey ones, but nothing wrong with plain almonds. The honeycomb made this one worth it.





Salt and vinegar nut selection. These were good! The vinegar flavor was not too intense, just a nice tang. I wished for maybe some cashews and pecans in the mix, but the almonds and peanuts were still nice.

This third box was definitely my best to date.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 10, 2013)

https://www.graze.com/us/b/BDZZ3 this one is mine from this week. Waiting for my next one to update. Im sad to see the lemon poppy cake go away, thats been my favorite item so far! so yummy! Havent tried the other items from this box yet... its sitting on my desk and I really want to crack one of them open, but its 10:30 pm here...


----------



## gemstone (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 4th box posted. I finally added a few things I really wanted to try as likes and loves, and got a couple of them!:
> 
> ...


 I think you will love the rosemary/olive bruschetta then, those rosemary garlic cashews were AWESOME! (&amp;I'm not huge on cashews)


----------



## Rita Frita (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's my next box: https://www.graze.com/us/b/R86BM

I'm VERY excited to try the onion marmalade. I've been wanting to try that one since I saw it. Tropical sundae looks good too. I've never had blackcurrants before, so I don't know how I'll feel about summer pudding. Overall, a box with a lot of sweets in it next week...good for Valentine's!


----------



## IffB (Feb 10, 2013)

My second box did not arrive last week....sad!


----------



## Clackey (Feb 10, 2013)

I got my 3rd box last Friday.  At first I really liked it but now not so much.  I dont like raisins, even infused I tried.  That limits a lot of snacks for me. I dont think I will keep this sub after the 5th box.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 10, 2013)

What are the flapjacks like? They look like a type of granola bar.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the flapjacks like? They look like a type of granola bar.


 They pretty much are.  Basically, they're typically oatmeal and an epic amount of butter and brown sugar (enough to produce a caramelly goodness.  I sometimes also use honey and/or corn syrup depending on how deep/caramelly I want the flavor to be) to hold it all together.  Chopped fruit and nuts are frequently added.  I've been known to mix in peanut butter as well.  They're typically a bit sweeter than what Americans usually think of as a granola bar.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the flapjacks like? They look like a type of granola bar.


 They're soft chewy bars of oats...I had the apple cinnamon ones and they are okay...I think I'll like the other flavors more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies please do me a huge favor and don't post the shortened version of the URL (ex. http://grz.cm/b/1DN2C), use the full URL (https://www.graze.com/us/b/OQ72K).  It would really save me a lot of editing time. Thank you!
> 
> ...


 Oops, sorry, I pulled the direct link from the "link to facebook" from the graze site. Will definitely watch that next time, as I didn't use the shortener.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, it turned out I had a volunteer shift I had forgotten about, so I grabbed my Graze box on my frantic way out the door to get me through the afternoon. Love the British Barbecue! I'm actually surprised at how much I like it. And *so* glad I had it to grab. Otherwise, I'm not sure what I would have done to keep my blood sugar stable.


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 10, 2013)

Expecting my first Graze box! So excited!

http://grz.cm/b/DVC0K

Looks like I am getting Strawberry Milkshake (meh), The British BBQ (yay!), Fruit &amp; Seed Flapjack (curious to try), &amp; Eleanor's Apple Crumble (looks delish!)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 10, 2013)

I think I signed up last Wed or Thurs...still waiting on my first box to update. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## JessP (Feb 10, 2013)

> I think I signed up last Wed or Thurs...still waiting on my first box to update. Hopefully tomorrow!


Same here! I thought it would've updated by now, but I think that's just my impatience speaking lol.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 10, 2013)

Tried the Cookies and Cream today. Really really enjoyed it except that everything else was literally on a bed of sunflower seeds. The sunflower seeds must have made up at least half of the snack. Also...this may be crazy/unhealthy of me but I kinda wish they were salted to balance the sweetness of the white chocolate and cookies. I think I'm alone in that though.


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I signed up last Wed or Thurs...still waiting on my first box to update. Hopefully tomorrow!


I signed up last Monday or Tuesday and it just updated saying what my first box is. Waiting for it to get here!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxyupallnight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I signed up last Monday or Tuesday and it just updated saying what my first box is. Waiting for it to get here!


 OOh then I'm hoping it will update sometime this week! I wasn't sure how long it took from signing up to updating. All I know is, I'm drooling over all these pics LOL


----------



## JessP (Feb 10, 2013)

Ha! I was just saying how I wish my box had updated already, and lo and behold it has! I signed up last Tuesday or Wednesday. Totally looking forward to the Toffee Apple snack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ha! I was just saying how I wish my box had updated already, and lo and behold it has! I signed up last Tuesday or Wednesday. Totally looking forward to the Toffee Apple snack


 *runs to check* not yet...but your update gives me hope! Looks yummy!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm canceling my Graze box. I have yet to get my first box or my 2nd box BUT I'm going to be charge AGAIN tomorrow for a third box (granted it's my 2nd actual paid box but still). I hate paying for things so far in advance that it doesn't allow me to try something but I'm stuck being committed to getting it for two or more times. So while I may lose the fifth box for free, which would be the one coming the week of March 4, I'm irked because I don't know if I'm going to like the box in the first place.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 11, 2013)

loved my first 2 boxes and the 3rd has updated and looks amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also CS gave me a box credit for my second being late


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 11, 2013)

My 2nd box updated, but I'm still waiting for it to get to meee

Chocolate Orange Granola - already trashed it
Herby Bread Basket - uggggh can't wait to try

Mississippi BBQ Pistachios - love pistachios and bbq-flavored things, so I'm super excited for these

Pear Tatin - already trashed it


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been watching unboxing vids on youtube....and drooooling lmao. Gosh I'm so lame haha



> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 2nd box updated, but I'm still waiting for it to get to meee
> 
> ...


 Just wondering....how come you already trashed some stuff before you've received it? As opposed to trashing it before it could be shipped, so you wouldn't have to spend money on the snacks you know you won't like? Just curious as to how other people are approaching the concept, not trying to sound catty at all


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been watching unboxing vids on youtube....and drooooling lmao. Gosh I'm so lame haha
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't go through everything when I first signed up, so I didn't trash everything I knew I wouldn't like. I went through a couple of days ago, but it was already past the "update your NEXT box", so I was a bit too late to make any changes to affect my new box. So, that was my own fault, and I'm fine with it because I understand that there are deadlines. I went through and trashed everything I know I won't like, so this should be the last box I get that I know I won't like stuff that comes in it. But, the stuff that comes in this box that I don't like, I'll either give to my fiancee or to my mom, cause they will eat it, so it's still not a waste in my eyes.
> ...


 Makes sense! I trashed everything with raisins in it cuz I hate em...but then untrashed some of the 'infused' ones due to all the great reviews on them lol. I figure I'll give em a whirl! Nothing will go to waste around here either, the BF will eat anything lol


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2013)

Seeing you two so excited makes me wish that I did get my two boxes. $5 isn't that much money at all for snacks - I probably spend more at the gas station when I want a sweet or salty snack - but I would like my boxes to arrive in a timely manner. Granted I'm impatient as I actually only signed up eight days ago but one the other hand I'm already being charged (well tomorrow I'll be charged) for the third box when I have yet to get the first!





I need to work on patience. LOL

Any rate, here's what will be in my first box should it arrive.





honeycomb crunch

black pepper pistachios

toffee apple

super berry detox

Everything in it I would eat.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2013)

So the boxes fit in my mailbox but my mail man won't put them there and he's bugging me lol. I don't want to cancel, but its too hard for me to get to my apartment's office because of their limited hours. I'm going to give it a few more weeks to see if he sticks it in the box.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2013)

This is weird - I signed up a few weeks ago in the middle of the week, my box updated the next Monday, and I had it by Friday.  That Thurs, my second box contents posted, but I have yet to receive my 2nd box... over a week later!  For this being a weekly box, they are definitely having issues with getting them to us with any regularity.  I can understand the shipping issues, especially as how they have to send these boxes "across the pond", but this box may not last past the 5th one with me.


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 11, 2013)

My third box has posted but I still haven't received my second box :/


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My third box has posted but I still haven't received my second box :/


 My third box posted before I received my first, I wouldn't worry too much.

I'm eating the hickory smoked nuts and seeds right now, and I'm quite impressed. Usually I'll eat nuts but not love them. These are really good! 

I wasn't impressed by the cookies and cream though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My third box has posted but I still haven't received my second box :/


 Me too. I am contacting them since they are charging my card for my third box even though I haven't gotten my second. Not cool.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is weird - I signed up a few weeks ago in the middle of the week, my box updated the next Monday, and I had it by Friday.  That Thurs, my second box contents posted, but I have yet to receive my 2nd box... over a week later!  For this being a weekly box, they are definitely having issues with getting them to us with any regularity.  I can understand the shipping issues, especially as how they have to send these boxes "across the pond", but this box may not last past the 5th one with me.


 
I'm in the same exact position! My third box updated, but I've not received my second box yet. I put in an email to them and have yet to hear back.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2013)

I just tried the bonnie wee outbakes and onion marmalade...not impressed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thought they would be a love but they are a trash.

Oh,and I literally trashed them after eating 3 lol.

The dippers are all turning into disappoints which stinks because my 4th box just posted and has 2 of them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same exact position! My third box updated, but I've not received my second box yet. I put in an email to them and have yet to hear back.


 There is hope!  After posting my little rant, a few hours later I checked my mail and there was my 2nd box!  And I can totally see why they had to stop sending the Lemon Poppy cakes... mine expired on the 7th and I didn't get it til the 11th.  I don't think they can send anything "fresh" (like the cakes or bread) until they get a distribution center stateside.

And yes, I'm going to at least try to eat the poppy cake.  *sigh*


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2013)

Still early for the mail man but just checked my Graze account. I haven't cancelled yet - I've decided to be patient since they are new and working out the bugs - but noticed this now. Looks like they refunded me the $5 for last week and won't charge me today.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> Still early for the mail man but just checked my Graze account. I haven't cancelled yet - I've decided to be patient since they are new and working out the bugs - but noticed this now. Looks like they refunded me the $5 for last week and won't charge me today.


 Looks like they are reacting to that email they opened....hope u get it soon!


----------



## Souly (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the boxes fit in my mailbox but my mail man won't put them there and he's bugging me lol. I don't want to cancel, but its too hard for me to get to my apartment's office because of their limited hours. I'm going to give it a few more weeks to see if he sticks it in the box.


 That's ridiculous! Not cool.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's ridiculous! Not cool.


 Tell me about it! I'm thinking of having them sent to work, but I don't want to bother the front desk guy with it because we get a ton of mail as is.


----------



## feemia (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the flapjacks like? They look like a type of granola bar.


 They're like an extremely sweet, chewy granola bar.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is hope!  After posting my little rant, a few hours later I checked my mail and there was my 2nd box!  And I can totally see why they had to stop sending the Lemon Poppy cakes... mine expired on the 7th and I didn't get it til the 11th.  I don't think they can send anything "fresh" (like the cakes or bread) until they get a distribution center stateside.
> 
> And yes, I'm going to at least try to eat the poppy cake.  *sigh*


 I ate mine and it was "expired" for 2 days. I LOVED it, sooo delicious and it pairs very well with the tea it comes with. My cake wasn't dry at all.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 11, 2013)

trying the fiery seeds right now, they're interesting to say the least. i expected them to be a little spicier than they are, i can't put my finger on what they taste like. not the best thing i've received from graze, though.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still early for the mail man but just checked my Graze account. I haven't cancelled yet - I've decided to be patient since they are new and working out the bugs - but noticed this now. Looks like they refunded me the $5 for last week and won't charge me today.
> ...


----------



## IffB (Feb 11, 2013)

Got my second box today - their chocolate is fantastic- the little chocolate buttons with coconut and berries were to die for!   I am trashing the onion marmalade

https://www.graze.com/us/b/H2QFM


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

Woo I finally updated with my first box! 

dark rocky road

summer berry flapjack
pomodoro rustichella
garden of england
 All things I am excited to try


----------



## JessP (Feb 11, 2013)

> Woo I finally updated with my first box!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Â All things I am excited to tryÂ 



Yay! Glad yours updated - they all sound delish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Glad yours updated - they all sound delish!


 Double yay! Now for the waiting to deliver game! 

I tried to get my good friend interested in this box, because it excites me so much. But she's like 'meh...not excited. I know what's healthy and what isn't.'

I was like...that is so not the point 



 lmao

I hate it when I'm excited about something and my friends aren't, but that's life!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 11, 2013)

https://www.graze.com/us/b/CPQVN My third one just updated! Yay! I really want to try the fiery seeds. Sounds interesting. And its a nice mix of salty and sweet this week.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 11, 2013)

Your box looks good. I really want to try Peking Dynasty.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the boxes fit in my mailbox but my mail man won't put them there and he's bugging me lol. I don't want to cancel, but its too hard for me to get to my apartment's office because of their limited hours. I'm going to give it a few more weeks to see if he sticks it in the box.


 Why not leave a note inside your box? If the box fits I don't see why he would take the trouble to go leave it at the office. 

Also on a related note, the stupid office at my boyfriends apartment is open 4 days a week for short hours, and they are off showing apartments around the clock those days, I don't understand why they are in charge of packages if it takes freaking forever to get to the office to get the dang package.

Our next building is definitely going to be one where mail is handled by the front desk and leasing is a totally different person.


----------



## Jennifer517 (Feb 11, 2013)

I received the macaroon in my first box and it was so good.  I added it to my love list to get it more often.  It's been my favorite so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. I am contacting them since they are charging my card for my third box even though I haven't gotten my second. Not cool.





> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same exact position! My third box updated, but I've not received my second box yet. I put in an email to them and have yet to hear back.





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still early for the mail man but just checked my Graze account. I haven't cancelled yet - I've decided to be patient since they are new and working out the bugs - but noticed this now. Looks like they refunded me the $5 for last week and won't charge me today.


 I was in the same situation last week (I am assuming I signed up about a week before all of you) I had three boxes update (and two on my bf's account) and none had shown up. They refunded me (well technically just comped the third boxes on both accounts to make up for the really late first one) 

Then 2 showed up on 2/5 and 3 showed up on 2/6 so they ended up all making it here safe and sound.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and very delicious.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Why not leave a note inside your box? If the box fits I don't see why he would take the trouble to go leave it at the office.


 That's what I would do...leave him/her a note asking to please leave the Graze box in the mail box. That would p*ss me right off!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 11, 2013)

I e-mailed Graze about charging me for a third box when I hadn't received a second yet but ta-da it was on my doorstep today and was amazing!!! All of them were great but Apple Cosmos and Hot cross yum were crazy good! BTW I get the Light Box.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't remember if I've posted this yet:

http://www.graze.com/us/b/THHY9/ I just got this box in the mail today, probably should have received it Friday or Saturday, but due to blizzard Nemo, I got it today. I'll be bringing it to a little getaway this week!

http://www.graze.com/us/b/O4KLL/ This is my next box, can't wait for the mango lassi! I've tried two flavors of the flapjacks, apple and cinnamon in my box, and orange and ginger in my boyfriends, and I feel like the latter was too strong and the former was just right! I'll be curious to see how this fruit and nut flavor compares.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was like...that is so not the point
> 
> ...


 That is what we are here for!! Otherwise I'd have no one to geek out about the boxes with.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is what we are here for!! Otherwise I'd have no one to geek out about the boxes with.


 Absolutely!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Why not leave a note inside your box? If the box fits I don't see why he would take the trouble to go leave it at the office.
> ...


 I think he just takes all the boxes he assumes are too big to the office before he delivers everything but I'm not sure. I'm going to leave a note and see what happens!


----------



## Rita Frita (Feb 12, 2013)

Early delivery this week!  Normally I have to wait until Friday, but it was delivered on Tuesday.

https://www.graze.com/us/b/R86BM

Not a huge surprise for me, but I LOVED the onion marmalade and oatbakes. It was so delicious. I ate three pieces and wanted to save some for later...but my resolve didn't last very long, and I ended up eating it all in one sitting. Definitely a favorite.

My second fav was surprising for me though - the summer pudding. It was really good! Especially the sponge pieces, which have a nice taste to them. The black currants are pretty good and taste somewhat different than raisins. They're more juicy. 

I also liked the other two snacks. Tropical sundae was tasty, but it only had two pieces of mango in it. The flapjacks were good too, a lot softer than I expected. Overall, this box had two loves and two likes for me!  I hope next week I get some more savory snacks instead of sweet.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 12, 2013)

I just ate the after dinner mint. I thought I would hate it, but it was wonderful! Individual the parts weren't that special, but together it really tasted like an Andes mint. The almonds and mint infused raisins gave the dark chocolate a sweet and creamy mint taste.


----------



## RDolph (Feb 12, 2013)

So how long does it take for a box to arrive after it posts? My first one posted last Tuesday morning, and my second today, but my first still hasn't arrived.


----------



## RDolph (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry. Computer was stupid and double posted.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So how long does it take for a box to arrive after it posts? My first one posted last Tuesday morning, and my second today, but my first still hasn't arrived.


 It depends. Right now they are more popular than they anticipated so shipping is slow. My third box posted before I got my second- BUT I received the second yesterday and was told my third would also come this week. You will probably get both boxes this week.


----------



## teastrong (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello all! When does Graze normally post box contents? I signed up early last week, so am anxiously awaiting information on my first box.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2013)

> So how long does it take for a box to arrive after it posts? My first one posted last Tuesday morning, and my second today, but my first still hasn't arrived.


 My first box took five days from box generation to arrival.


> Hello all! When does Graze normally post box contents? I signed up early last week, so am anxiously awaiting information on my first box.Â


 I signed up on a Sunday, and my first box posted on the following Sunday. After that, I think it's every Thursday, but that first chunk of time feels like *forever*.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ryuuseiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't remember if I've posted this yet:
> 
> ...


 Mango lassi is soooo good! Love the mangos!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first box took five days from box generation to arrival.
> 
> I signed up on a Sunday, and my first box posted on the following Sunday. After that, I think it's every Thursday, but that first chunk of time feels like *forever*.


 nope, depends on when you sign up. I signed up on a Saturday, and mine always post on Mondays.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So how long does it take for a box to arrive after it posts? My first one posted last Tuesday morning, and my second today, but my first still hasn't arrived.
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 12, 2013)

Do we receive a shipping notice when our box ships? My first one updated yesterday, so I'm just wondering if I'll receive any notice when it ships.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do we receive a shipping notice when our box ships? My first one updated yesterday, so I'm just wondering if I'll receive any notice when it ships.


Negative Red Rider. They just show up.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Negative Red Rider. They just show up.


 10-4!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2013)

Yay, my box#2 shipped on the 7th and arrived today!  Any J-rock fans out there?  Check out the url to this box.  It amuses me.

https://www.graze.com/us/b/0OWY6

Now to see if it makes it to next Tuesday, which was the whole reason I decided to subscribe:  Those are major stress eating days at work.  As a side note, I tried the dark rocky road today, and that chocolate is *far* sweeter than I'm used to.  I didn't realize how used to 70% or more I've become!  50% is just not right to me any more.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, my box#2 shipped on the 7th and arrived today!  Any J-rock fans out there?  Check out the url to this box.  It amuses me.
> 
> ...


 Your box is perfect! I would be so happy if I received those.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, my box#2 shipped on the 7th and arrived today!  Any J-rock fans out there?  Check out the url to this box.  It amuses me.
> 
> ...


 Can I ask you how you know when your box shipped?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I ask you how you know when your box shipped?


 On the back of the box in the upper right-hand corner, there's a clear sticker with four codes (like 130156743301, probably some sort of code that corresponds to each item), weights (1.4 oz, 0.9 oz, etc.), and values ($1.25 each) for customs declaration purposes.  At the bottom of the sticker, there's the date it was sent and the sender's signature.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the back of the box in the upper right-hand corner, there's a clear sticker with four codes (like 130156743301, probably some sort of code that corresponds to each item), weights (1.4 oz, 0.9 oz, etc.), and values ($1.25 each) for customs declaration purposes.  At the bottom of the sticker, there's the date it was sent and the sender's signature.


 Ohhh ok! So you can see when it was shipped after you receive it....gotcha!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 10-4!





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhh ok! So you can see when it was shipped after you receive it....gotcha!


Bwahahaha you crack me up.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha you crack me up.


 I'm hungry!!! LOL


----------



## brokenship (Feb 13, 2013)

How long did it take everyone to get their first box updated online? Its only been four days but its killing me!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long did it take everyone to get their first box updated online? Its only been four days but its killing me!


 Mine took from Wed (sign up day) to Monday afternoon to update


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

Yup...I'm still up and still dreaming about snacks. I was wondering...if you leave everything as 'try' will they cycle through all of the options once, or maybe it's random and they don't keep a log of what they have sent you.......hmm


----------



## teastrong (Feb 13, 2013)

I signed up last Wednesday and still no update for me.  I hate waiting!!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 13, 2013)

Ugh, I thought I would end up trashing them, but I decided to go ahead and try them: black pepper pistachios. Love pistachios, hate black pepper. Trashed now. In the up side, I do have some of my favorite pistachios (Trader Joe's World's Largest Pistachios. Added bonus: high in potassium for those charley horse days!) right here that I'll have instead


----------



## MissMonica (Feb 13, 2013)

This box was a great concept, but is run horribly.  The way they treat their customers could use a serious overhall. 

I have two accounts, one for me and one for my fiancee.  I signed up first, received my first box, then signed him up.  I'm now at 2.5 weeks since I've gotten a box (I only got my first one) and have emailed them a number of times asking what's going on.  Fianlly they told me to email if Tuesday 2/12 roled around and I still didn't have my second box.  I did...and all they told me was "it'll show up eventually."  So imagine my amazement when, out of the blue, my fiancee's account got the below group email this morning -- and mine did not.  Great way to run a business, graze.  Don't send emails to people who are pestering you for answers, but send it to people who haven't contacted you.  Don't send it to people who haven't paid for a box yet (he got his free box yesterday) -- that's absurd.  Send the darned email to people who have paid TWICE and still have nothing to show for it. I'm currently irrate.

[SIZE=10pt]Hi Eric, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Thanks for becoming one of the very first people to try graze in America! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]As graze starts its U.S. journey, membership is exclusive and by invitation only to ensure that we can make the graze service as good as we possibly can. [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]We are hearing that some deliveries are taking a little longer than expected to arrive so there is a chance your boxes may be held up slightly. We want to reassure you though, that they have been sent on schedule and will be with you as soon as possible. Thank you for being so patient and understanding while we work out any kinks. [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Graze has proved very popular and we hope that you love your boxes when they arrive. Inside your boxes you will find coupons with invitation codes. These are now the only way that your friends and family can sign-up to graze, so donâ€™t be surprised if you become very popular! Make sure you use your coupons wisely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]If thereâ€™s anything you want to let us know or if you have any questions please feel free to get in touch on our contact page here: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]https://www.graze.com/us/help/contacthttps://www.graze.com/us/help/contact[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]All the best,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]the graze team[/SIZE]


----------



## beautyfluid (Feb 13, 2013)

I signed up on Friday evening and received my first box today, but my box never posted on the graze website? Should I be worried about not receiving a second box?


----------



## cranraspberry (Feb 13, 2013)

My first box has posted! https://www.graze.com/us/b/LVMZC

I actually ended up trashing a lot of stuff when I first signed up - the flapjacks, most of the dippers, seeds and pistachios... So I was a little concerned about the variety they'd be able to offer. But the first box looks pretty good!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first box has posted! https://www.graze.com/us/b/LVMZC
> 
> I actually ended up trashing a lot of stuff when I first signed up - the flapjacks, most of the dippers, seeds and pistachios... So I was a little concerned about the variety they'd be able to offer. But the first box looks pretty good!


 Yay my first box is up too! I trashed a lot when I signed up as well, I hate raisins! So I trashed everything with raisins and some stuff with soybeans and black beans...I'm just not into beans lol. I did un-trash some of the items with orange infused raisins after hearing how good they were! Right now I have 17 of 88 items trashed....so there's still lots left to try!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 13, 2013)

Has anyone heard of any other interesting food subs?

I don't mind if it's on the pricier side (it's a gift for someone).

I looked at Knoshbox, but it was kind of boring this month. And the Joyus tasting box did look AMAZING, but it's sold out.

(Joyus is the company that bought Foodzie).

Anyway, I would appreciate any thoughts or suggestions you may have!

Thanks.

I hope you enjoy your latest Graze boxes!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone heard of any other interesting food subs?
> 
> ...


 Conscious Box morphed into an almost entirely food box last spring, at which point I canceled because I just wasn't into it.  I had originally subscribed because I had been seeing lots of household things, and that's what I was interested in at the time.  I'm not sure whether they have shifted back to not-almost-all-food, though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone heard of any other interesting food subs?
> 
> ...


 I found one the other day and created a thread for it here &gt; https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132957/the-jungle-stand-tasting-bar#post_2013875

The Jungle Stand - Tasting BAR....it is definitely unique and interesting!

I signed up, and it would make a very nice gift!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Conscious Box morphed into an almost entirely food box last spring, at which point I canceled because I just wasn't into it.  I had originally subscribed because I had been seeing lots of household things, and that's what I was interested in at the time.  I'm not sure whether they have shifted back to not-almost-all-food, though.


 Thanks Meagan! That's a great idea! Actually if they included some household stuff it would make it even better!!!!

I am getting a bunch of subs for my dad. 

(he is a fairly recent widower)

He won't ever accept presents from me, so I "pretend" I am working on a marketing project and need to understand the subscription box craze.

(So he thinks he is actually helping me out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) 

I got him Graze (which he LOVES) and Goodies (which hasn't shipped yet.)

Conscious Box is perfect though and will round  out my master plan!!!!

(which is to inundate him with stuff/happiness!!)

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found one the other day and created a thread for it here &gt; https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132957/the-jungle-stand-tasting-bar#post_2013875
> 
> ...


 OMG!!! This looks hilariously fun!

An interactive food sub with a sense of humor!!!!

Do you know anything else about it? It seems to be brand new.

Totally worth a try.

I love it!!!!

Thank you sooooooo much for the tip!!!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!!! This looks hilariously fun!
> 
> ...


 I posted all that I knew about the first three boxes on the thread, I'll know more when I get my first one this month. But it does look like a lot of fun! Watch some unboxings on youtube to know more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Meagan! That's a great idea! Actually if they included some household stuff it would make it even better!!!!
> 
> ...


This made my heart happy to read this. +1 for being a great daughter.


----------



## JessP (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This made my heart happy to read this. +1 for being a great daughter.


 Agreed! Very thoughtful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## brokenship (Feb 14, 2013)

My graze box finally revealed itself!!

https://www.graze.com/us/b/WJF50

I'm the tiniest bit annoyed because I went through and selected quite a few I wanted to try and liked them (loved a few I _really_ wanted to try), then set my preference to send me more likes than tries, but they pretty much disregarded that. I got one like (no loves) and the rest tries. Oh well, just confused why they give that option if they don't actually follow through with it. I'm still super excited though!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My graze box finally revealed itself!!
> 
> ...


 I'd say they are booming pretty hard right now, and might have a lack of stock of snacks to make sure *everyone* get's what they are asking for.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 14, 2013)

Just got double billed by them. Sent in an email, waiting on a response.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got double billed by them. Sent in an email, waiting on a response.


 Did they both go through as payments, or was one an authorization hold? I noticed last week that they put an auth. hold for the next on right after the charge went through for a box, but they didn't actually charge until the right time.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 14, 2013)

Neither has gone through as a payment yet. They both came through as an authorization though. Literally minutes apart. I messaged them and told them to fix it before it finalizes. I already get financially abused by GB, don't need it from them lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Neither has gone through as a payment yet. They both came through as an authorization though. Literally minutes apart. I messaged them and told them to fix it before it finalizes. I already get financially abused by GB, don't need it from them lol.


 lol...don't blame you at all.

Hoping my box shows up in the morning...I need a snack for work!


----------



## Dots (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey! I have received two boxes, third one is posted and scheduled to show up this week and got charged for a fourth box three days ago, just happened to be checking out their site to order another box for someone else and my deliveries were basically shut off because it had a button to click to resume deliveries or something. I never pushed or turned them off... I wondered if this has to do with the fifth free box but I'm not quite there...did anyone else see this on their account?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey! I have received two boxes, third one is posted and scheduled to show up this week and got charged for a fourth box three days ago, just happened to be checking out their site to order another box for someone else and my deliveries were basically shut off because it had a button to click to resume deliveries or something. I never pushed or turned them off...
> 
> I wondered if this has to do with the fifth free box but I'm not quite there...did anyone else see this on their account?


 Mine is liek that right now too, I wonder if they are having a glitch? My boyfriend's is not though, but I just started his this week.


----------



## Dots (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah,I thought it was weird so I just hit the resume button.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My graze box finally revealed itself!!
> 
> ...


 My 4th box just updated, and I have the same settings - "send more likes and loves".  I have one "like", 3 "tries".  I definitely think they got overloaded with new subs and they're just sending whatever they have that we haven't "trashed".  It's not really their fault, but I think I'm going to drop this after the 5th week until they can keep up with their subscribers (and get us some tea &amp; cake!!!)


----------



## meaganola (Feb 14, 2013)

> My 4th box just updated, and I have the same settings - "send more likes and loves". Â I have one "like", 3 "tries". Â I definitely think they got overloaded with new subs and they're just sending whatever they have that we haven't "trashed". Â It's not really their fault, but I think I'm going to drop this after the 5th week until they can keep up with their subscribers (and get us some tea &amp; cake!!!)


 Wacky. Mine just updated, and it's two loves, one like, and a try. My account is set for "good balance," though, and I think I'm just lucky that they happened to have things available that lined up for me this way. I'm seriously considering changing everything except the things I've actually tried to like because I'm finding I'm not actually loving things I had rated that way, so I might as well cycle through everything.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 14, 2013)

Update from yesterday:

They responded early this morning about the double billing and fixed it.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wacky. Mine just updated, and it's two loves, one like, and a try. My account is set for "good balance," though, and I think I'm just lucky that they happened to have things available that lined up for me this way. I'm seriously considering changing everything except the things I've actually tried to like because I'm finding I'm not actually loving things I had rated that way, so I might as well cycle through everything.


 I am set to get more likes and loves on mine and my box next week is two loves, one like and one try too. This is what I am getting for next week:


----------



## hiheather (Feb 14, 2013)

I signed up a week ago and not a peep from them. No emails, no shipments, no previews. I don't seem me sticking with them past my free one. I crave instant gratification to much for that.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 14, 2013)

Received my first box today! The tag on the back says it was sent on 2/7...which is surprising because I signed up on 2/6, and my box updated online 2/11. Unfortunately, my Dark Rocky Road had melted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





I haven't had lunch yet, and dinner is only 2 hours away...so I HAD to fill up on snacks 






The pomodoro rustichella was yummy, the summer berry flapjack's are DE-LIC-IOUS! The garden of england is just ok for me, I'm not a big dried apple person but I wanted to give it a shot anyway because I've never had a black currant, or a dehydrated strawberry...the strawberries taste like strawberry fruit roll ups, yum! The dark rocky road is chilling in the fridge, I'll eat that stuff with a fork later LOL!

Aside from the melted chocolate, which is no ones fault (I live in TX and it's 68 right now, plus the box sat in my metal mailbox for 2 hours) this was a great box! The summer berry flapjacks are my fave from this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my first box today! The tag on the back says it was sent on 2/7...which is surprising because I signed up on 2/6, and my box updated online 2/11. Unfortunately, my Dark Chocolate Rocky Road had melted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Boo!  Sad that yours melted...that's been my favorite of everything I've tried so far.


----------



## JessP (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my first box today! The tag on the back says it was sent on 2/7...which is surprising because I signed up on 2/6, and my box updated online 2/11. Unfortunately, my Dark Chocolate Rocky Road had melted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Glad you got your box today! I'm_ still_ waiting on my first one but have hope it's on the way!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo!  Sad that yours melted...that's been my favorite of everything I've tried so far.


 Yeah kind of a bummer, but it's still edible....I put it in the fridge for a while lol


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah kind of a bummer, but it's still edible....I put it in the fridge for a while lol


 Haha...you can call it a candy bar now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 14, 2013)

my fourth box has uploaded! looks interesting.


----------



## wheeresstephani (Feb 14, 2013)

My first box finally uploaded!

https://www.graze.com/us/b/2D69O


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like a lot of people are getting strawberry milkshake in theirs. Those chewy bananas are probably the best dehydrated banana I've ever had.


----------



## IffB (Feb 14, 2013)

I am yet to have a container all to myself.  My teen hogs the box and inhales the box as soon as it arrives me says is the only sub we wants sent to college. Not cheap, but no waste from the $5 a week!


----------



## shadowboxer (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm really happy with Graze.  I feel like I'm getting great quality, original snacks for 1.25 for each snack.  I have loved at least one thing from each box that I've gotten and I haven't hated anything yet.  This might be the only sub that I get that absolutely nothing is wasted and everything is consumed by someone in my immediate household.  I can see keeping this sub for a long time.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 14, 2013)

Haha I have 4 kids and they circle like vultures now when they see the graze box. So far their favorite is Marvelous Macaroon.


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 14, 2013)

I got my first box a few days ago and really loved everything in it. My husband loved the British BBQ especially and said it was a keeper. I was glad it got here super quick. I am in love with the flapjacks. My daughter loved the apples in the apple crumble.

My next box just updated and I'm excited to try it all!

http://www.graze.com/us/b/RK0CY/
 

I will be receiving...
Billionaire's Shortbread (super excited to try!)
Bonnie Wee Oatbakes (curious)
Black pepper pistachios

Tutti Frutti  (meh. We'll see if I like it)

Edit: URL shortener removed. Please use full URLs.


----------



## paralegalatl (Feb 15, 2013)

I was supposed to received:

Apple &amp; Cinnamon Flapjacks

Salt &amp; Vinegar Nut Selection

Tutti Fruitti

Olive &amp; Rosemary Bruschetta

*Supposed to* because the site is now saying that I opted out of a delivery this week, which I did not do. Oh well.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

My next box: Honeycomb flapjack Herb garden Eleanor's apple crumble Bonnie wee oatcakes I'm really happy there are two savory items. I'm finding that I like them more than the sweet things, but this is a general realization. M&amp;Ms? I would rather have Cheez-its.


----------



## JessP (Feb 15, 2013)

I haven't gotten my first box yet, but my second updated to:
 

Chocolate Orange Granola

Bonnie Wee Oatbakes

Bounty Hunter
Tropical Diaquiri

Excited to try all of them!


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ive gotten my first box and i fell in love with it http://www.graze.com/us/b/GTXK0/

Edit: URL shortener removed. Please use full URLs.


----------



## Dots (Feb 15, 2013)

Omg...Bounty Hunter is amazing!


----------



## JessP (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg...Bounty Hunter is amazing!


 Yay! Good to know!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 15, 2013)

OK tasted all of mine once before the kids ransacked it.

Boston Baguettes - the little baguettes were yummy but the sauce was too ketchupy too me. Trashed it.

Bounty Hunter - This was amazingly good. By far the best in this week's box. Loved it.

Apple &amp; cinnamon flapjack - These had a good taste but what made them shine was how soft they were. Loved it.

Eton Mess - This was tasty but not outstanding. Liked it.


----------



## Dots (Feb 15, 2013)

I feel like I could eat a whole bag full of the Bounty Hunter...luckily, they don't sell it that way. Although, after I tried it, I thought I could put something similar tasting together for a snack.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 15, 2013)

My favorite overall is still Hot Cross Yum and I have been investigating creating my own.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 15, 2013)

My 2nd box posted! 

Hot Cross Yum

Bonnie Wee Oatbakes

Mississippi BBQ Pistachios

Toffee Apple

MMMmmmm.....


----------



## brokenship (Feb 15, 2013)

> My 2nd box posted!Â  Hot Cross Yum Bonnie Wee Oatbakes Mississippi BBQ Pistachios Toffee Apple MMMmmmm.....


 Your box sounds AMAZING. I want everything you're getting (=


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2013)

Still nothing. I subscribed February 2nd and here it is the 15th and while my profile shows my first box I have yet to get it. So I doubt I'll ever get that first box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still nothing. I subscribed February 2nd and here it is the 15th and while my profile shows my first box I have yet to get it. So I doubt I'll ever get that first box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same boat kinda.

Signed up last week and nothing at all. No box preview. No emails.

I give up.


----------



## teastrong (Feb 16, 2013)

My first box finally updated, but I'm not all that excited by the contents.  I'm getting:

tutti fruitti (why didn't I trash everything with raisins?)

apple cinnamon flapjacks

Cookies and cream

pomodoro rustichella

Still, really want to try it. I like the concept and hope I like some of the snacks!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 16, 2013)

@teastrong I got the apple cinnamon flapjacks and they have good taste and are nice and soft. Also, I am not a big raisins fan but I have to admit, the infused raisins are pretty amazing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

My box this week is officially late. I'm so ready for it! Can't complain, though, as there are others still waiting for their first boxes, and my first 3 boxes arrived to me in a timely manner.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 16, 2013)

http://graze.com/b/7Z1GW New updated box! I haven't received my first one but the second looks even better. (= The only one I'm iffy on is the plain pistachios. I mean I'm sure they'll be good, but I don't think they'll be anything super special.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 16, 2013)

So I received my grazebox two Thursdays ago and I still have received my second grazebox yet. I thought it would come again on Thursday since its weekly...They already assembled and billed me for my third box and I still haven't received my second box yet. Should I be worried?


----------



## KayEss (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I received my grazebox two Thursdays ago and I still have received my second grazebox yet. I thought it would come again on Thursday since its weekly...They already assembled and billed me for my third box and I still haven't received my second box yet. Should I be worried?


 I wouldn't worry too much. My shipping has been sort of inconsistent so far as well, but they all arrive eventually. If you email them they may give you a free box for the inconvenience though.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 16, 2013)

> So I received my grazebox two Thursdays ago and I still have received my second grazebox yet. I thought it would come again on Thursday since its weekly...They already assembled and billed me for my third box and I still haven't received my second box yet. Should I be worried?Â


 I wouldn't worry. I would give it a couple more days before you contact them.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 16, 2013)

Got my first box today and I'm in love! It's smaller than I expected, and I'm saving them for work tomorrow, but the packaging is to die for. I can definitely see myself holding onto this subscription for a while.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my first box today! The tag on the back says it was sent on 2/7...which is surprising because I signed up on 2/6, and my box updated online 2/11. Unfortunately, my Dark Rocky Road had melted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Update on the melted Rocky Road. We got it out last night and it had solidified into a nice chunk, with walnuts and cranberries sticking out in a yummy way lol. Everyone got a bite off the chunk, and my 11 yr old son said that snack was his favorite of the 4, and he wouldn't mind getting it in every box....even if it melted every time LOL. (Perhaps due to the chocolate, but he's not a big walnut or dried fruit person, and he loved those elements mixed in. He probably wouldn't have tried them if it hadn't melted into a heap.) So, 1st box, huge hit! Can't wait for #2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update on the melted Rocky Road. We got it out last night and it had solidified into a nice chunk, with walnuts and cranberries sticking out in a yummy way lol. Everyone got a bite off the chunk, and my 11 yr old son said that snack was his favorite of the 4, and he wouldn't mind getting it in every box....even if it melted every time LOL. (Perhaps due to the chocolate, but he's not a big walnut or dried fruit person, and he loved those elements mixed in. He probably wouldn't have tried them if it hadn't melted into a heap.) So, 1st box, huge hit! Can't wait for #2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Had your flapjacks melted together?


----------



## brokenship (Feb 16, 2013)

> Had your flapjacks melted together?


 Mine did a little, but I'm in Texas so in transit things tend to get warm.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

My 4th box arrived today! Skipped breakfast and lunch, so I tried two of the snacks already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Garden of England was okay. I didn't care for the currants, but the strawberries are awesome and the apples are good. Probably will keep this one as a try.

Olive and Rosemary Bruschetta - This was good. I love the tomato breadsticks and garlic cashews. The olive croutons were okay. This will be a like.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm in TX too...but no, my flapjacks were amazing. The only thing I had melt so far was the dark chocolate in the Rocky Road.


----------



## Rita Frita (Feb 16, 2013)

https://www.graze.com/us/b/ZJLW5

Looks like a great week! Hot crossed yum and the smoky gazpacho dip! Those are two of the ones I wanted to try most of all. I also got the summer berry compote which looks interesting (I've never have a compote so I don't really know what that is..) and the peking dynasty, which may be good.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 16, 2013)

^^ Enjoy the Hot Cross Yum... It is AMAZING.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 16, 2013)

Did anyone else notice that there's a napkin under the tray? I dont know why but I cant get over how much i love the packaging. I almost want to order another box just so I can get one mid week too.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else notice that there's a napkin under the tray? I dont know why but I cant gey over how much i love the packaging. I almost want to order another box just so I can get one mid week too.


 Yes!! I just love the thoughtful packaging and the fact that it is all recycled/recyclable.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still nothing. I subscribed February 2nd and here it is the 15th and while my profile shows my first box I have yet to get it. So I doubt I'll ever get that first box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It took me from Jan 17th to Feb 5th to get a box... and I got all three at once. and now they are on schedule

so not all hope is lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 16, 2013)

4th boxes came on Friday, only a day late.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





dark rocky road... we are having a hard time not eating this one.. as we are in SF, not melted at all

mississippi bbq pistachios. i am obsessed with pistachios

my thai- we tried this, was pretty delicious

Poached pear.. also having a hard time trying not to tear into this one too.





sitting in my mail box at mt apartment. I am excited for sweeter snacks because i generally snack on cheese but lower cal sweet snacks are harder to find.

Next week!





HA this one is almost the same as my box from this week. yum yum. 





omg. this one looks amazing. so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 16, 2013)

Ahhhhh Gypsie u are making me hungry LOL! 




 *reaches over and snags a snack*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 4th boxes came on Friday, only a day late.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I just tried the macaroon one and it is soooo good! You have to eat the cookies, coconut, and white chocolate all in the same bite. Awesome! I am getting the apple crumble next week and I can't wait, because those almonds are to die for.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's next week's box:





cookies and cream - This one sounds really good! Excited to try it, I hope the sunflower seeds don't overpower it.

peking dynasty - Eh. I thought about trashing this one, but I decided to give it a shot. Hope it's good.

summer berry compote - I've been looking forward to trying this one since the beginning!

eleanor's apple crumble - Excited about this one! I was obsessed with those cinnamon honey almonds in hot cross yum, so surely I'll like this.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2013)

Another thing I noticed about the packaging: there's a joke written on inside of the back strip that I think you can only see if you take out the little tray!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Another thing I noticed about the packaging: there's a joke written on inside of the back strip that I think you can only see if you take out the little tray!


 No way! And I already recycled mine darnit hahaha...what's your joke?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2013)

> No way! And I already recycled mine darnit hahaha...what's your joke?


 I recycled mine already, too! I meant to post them, but I forgot until now. Maybe i'll remember next week when I actually get the next box!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 16, 2013)

http://grz.cm/b/962T0 This is my first box. Looks yummy. Cant wait to get it


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recycled mine already, too! I meant to post them, but I forgot until now. Maybe i'll remember next week when I actually get the next box!


 LOL! Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 16, 2013)

I never got my box this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully it's just late and I'll get it next week. I got my first box last week on Thursday, so I figured Thursday would be my regular delivery day, but I guess they're late on a lot of people's this week. 

Here is what I'm supposed to be getting:

-Hot Crossed Yum (so excited for this since a lot of you guys loved it)

-Toffee Apple

-Bonnie Wee Oatbakes

-Lightly Toasted Pistachios

My box for next week has already been posted and it contains:

-Cookies &amp; Cream

-Herby Bread Basket

-Super Berry Detox

-Poached Pear


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 17, 2013)

Dark Rocky Road. very very good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

i looked for the joke, but cant seem to find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

only a little bit about the box being made of paper and water and ink.


----------



## cranraspberry (Feb 17, 2013)

Aww, just noticed that they changed the number of invites from 4 to 1!


----------



## brokenship (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dark Rocky Road. very very good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 That's all I found too.

Update on my box:

Jaffa Cake - Amazing. The hazelnuts are plain, but the orange infused raisins are absolutely lovely. My favorite part was the Belgian dark chocolate buttons though, so sad that I only had three in my box.

Bonnie Wee Oatcakes: I love these. The cakes are a bit crumbly (but in a melt in your mouth way) and the onion marmalade isn't too sweet. I was pleasantly surprised as I usually don't enjoy the mixture of sweet and savory.

Summer Berry Flapjack: These are good, but very sweet. I'm only had one bar and that's about all I can handle at a time. Still delicious, just a little too rich for me perhaps.

Eton Mess: My least favorite. It was alright, but I'm not the biggest fan of slivered almonds (which comprised the bulk of the container). The meringues were adorable and delicious, but all together it didn't do much for me. I'll probably end up trashing this, not because I hated it, but because I didn't like it enough for it to replace something else I might enjoy more.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 17, 2013)

Different kinds of boxes say different things. Here are the ones I have gotten so far.







But they all say I'm unflappable and courteously keep off our boxes, thank you when they are taken apart.


----------



## tivoli92 (Feb 17, 2013)

make sure that all of your treats are still good! one of my boxes was super late so two of the snacks inside had expired (the expiration dates are in the little booklet.) i contacted CS and they couldn't have been nicer about it! they even comped me a box!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 17, 2013)

really really hoping my box for the 13th arrives tomorrow! not sure if anything that's in it will expire quickly (as opposed to nuts, you know).


----------



## gemstone (Feb 17, 2013)

> really really hoping my box for the 13th arrives tomorrow! not sure if anything that's in it will expire quickly (as opposed to nuts, you know).


 It won't, tomorrow is presidents day


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> really really hoping my box for the 13th arrives tomorrow! not sure if anything that's in it will expire quickly (as opposed to nuts, you know).


 Unfortunately there's no mail tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Feb 18, 2013)

Tried Mississippi Barbecue Pistachios. I had actually never had pistachios before, and I love them! I got a few that were all the way closed though and I was lost as to how to open them without cracking a tooth. Hmm.

Tried the Toffee Apples. The toffee sauce was tasty, and paired nicely with the apples, but it kind of weirded me out since the apples were just so spongey. Not sure if I can get over that texture.

Tried The Firecracker. The rice crackers and peanuts were good but the corn sticks were boring. I'm not one to munch on tortilla chips plain though. I was a little disappointed that something called "The Firecracker" wasn't more spicy.

Next week I'm getting this box. https://www.graze.com/us/b/L9ZTN I've been wanting to try cheddar gorge FOREVER and I loved the last flapjack so I'm pretty excited for this one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2013)

Tried the Fiery Seeds and liked them more than I expected to! They had a bit of spice without being too hot, not as boring as I expected just seeds to be. I expected to trash them, but they're staying a try.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 18, 2013)

yay Im so excited for my next box http://www.graze.com/us/b/D3O36/

apple and cinnamon flapjack

bonnie wee oatbakes (not so sure about this one)  mango lassi super berry detox   Edit: URL shortener removed, please use the full URL from the top bar of the page.


----------



## teastrong (Feb 18, 2013)

My next box posted but I still haven't received my first one... I'm excited to try the pear tartin.

https://www.graze.com/us/b/Z5CFF


----------



## JessP (Feb 18, 2013)

My first box finally arrived!

The toffee apple is 2 days past it's "best by" date, but I think it should still be okay. I also received Fruit &amp; Seed Flapjack, Vanilla Cherry Frangipane, and The Firecracker.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 18, 2013)

MY BOX FINALLY UPDATED!!!!!

Looks like I'm getting:

My Thai
Toffee Apple

Strawberry Milkshake
Pomodoro Rustichella


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 18, 2013)

I am dying. I just tried my honeycomb flapjacks, and I never wanted them to end.  Ahhhh so delicious


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok, I'm beyond annoyed. Still no first box YET the 2nd box is showing on the site. HOPEFULLY the 1st box arrives tomorrow. I would eat everything in the 1st and 2nd box which is why I'm trying to like Graze YET it's been 16 days since I've signed up and still no box despite others who have signed up after me already getting their 2nd paid box making it their 3rd box.



​


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I'm beyond annoyed. Still no first box YET the 2nd box is showing on the site. HOPEFULLY the 1st box arrives tomorrow. I would eat everything in the 1st and 2nd box which is why I'm trying to like Graze YET it's been 16 days since I've signed up and still no box despite others who have signed up after me already getting their 2nd paid box making it their 3rd box.
> 
> ​


 It took me three weeks before my boxes started showing up, and the first two showed up a day apart, but since then it has been very consistent.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 18, 2013)

My first box finally updated. I'm cautiously excited. Looks like I'll love everything in it, and I'm super excited about the concept. (I used to subscribe to Foodzie, and haven't found anything even close to comparable since they joined Joyus and became ridiculously expensive.) But after reading several posts I'm wondering when it will arrive. I'm supposed to be getting jaffa cake, herby bread basket, summer berry compote, and lightly toasted pistachios. 

It seems that they might be a tad overwhelmed, so I'm going to try really really hard to be patient. These boxes definitely seem worth the wait, as long as the wait isn't forever.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 18, 2013)

Also, what is the actual size of the box? I'm envisioning like 5" X 8"?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, what is the actual size of the box? I'm envisioning like 5" X 8"?


 I recycled mine already but I think it's about 8x10


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recycled mine already but I think it's about 8x10


 Even better. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 18, 2013)

I received my first box on time, but my 2nd and 3rd are delayed. I'm hoping it was just due to bad weather and getting swamped more than expected. CS has been fab, they comped me my third box since the 2nd was late.  I work for a food co in import/export, and I'm honestly amazed they aren't having more trouble getting all of these boxes shipped in past FDA! I would have thought it would take even longer from the UK.  Hopefully they'll get a US distribution center up and running soon.

My second box:

https://www.graze.com/us/b/1DN2C

Jaffa Cake, Bonnie Wee Oatbakes, Toffee Apple, and Fruit and Seed Flapjacks

My third box:

https://www.graze.com/us/b/NQON6

Florentine, Herby Bread Basket, Eleanors Apple Crumble, and Fruity Mango Chutney Dipper


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, what is the actual size of the box? I'm envisioning like 5" X 8"?


 Each snack is roughly the size of a deck of cards, and there's a bit of space between them...so a little bigger than four decks of cards? I'd say likely bigger than 5 by 8, but maybe not quite 8 by 10? It fits pretty well in most mail boxes. lol I'd measure for you but I already recycled my last box!


----------



## JessP (Feb 18, 2013)

> Each snack is roughly the size of a deck of cards, and there's a bit of space between them...so a little bigger than four decks of cards? I'd say likely bigger than 5 by 8, but maybe not quite 8 by 10? It fits pretty well in most mail boxes. lol I'd measure for you but I already recycled my last box!


I'm a dork and measured at work earlier because I got my first box just today lol - it's like 9.5x7 if I remember correctly.


----------



## JessP (Feb 18, 2013)

Also, just saw this on the Graze FAQ: Will my boxes fit through my letterbox? Yes! We've redesigned our packaging so that your graze box will always be the same size (23cm Ã— 17cm Ã— 2.5cm) so it should fit through most standard letterboxes. The boxes are just a bit bigger than A5 size.


----------



## nellswell (Feb 19, 2013)

I never did receive my 3rd box (my most recent one came almost 2 weeks ago), which is this:

https://www.graze.com/us/b/ONFVJ

I finally wrote to CS and got a nice email back; they deemed the box "lost" and said they'd comp me a free box, which is nice. Still, I'm sad -- I really was looking forward to that honeycomb crunch!






Here's what my 4th box looks like; supposedly, it should arrive by Thursday:

https://www.graze.com/us/b/84ZML

Most everything in here, I'd marked "try" except for the chocolate orange granola (I've marked everything with chocolate in it 'like' or 'love'!) I'm curious about this box but maybe not as excited about it as previous boxes. I finally changed my preferences to "send mostly likes and loves" though in hopes that they'll send more chocolate. Which was not the healthiest thing to do, but... at least it's not the "covenience store"-type, REALLY bad for you kind of chocolate? *shrug*


----------



## KayEss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nellswell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally changed my preferences to "send mostly likes and loves" though in hopes that they'll send more chocolate. Which was not the healthiest thing to do, but... at least it's not the "covenience store"-type, REALLY bad for you kind of chocolate? *shrug*


 Hey, moderation in all things, and Graze is no different. At least this way it's portion controlled and mixed with other healthier/more filling things.

Edit: Also...Olympia?! Small world, neighbor!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much. My shipping has been sort of inconsistent so far as well, but they all arrive eventually. If you email them they may give you a free box for the inconvenience though.


 Hm if they don't deliver by this Thursday, I will definitely do that because that would officially be two weeks. They already updated my grazebox for "this" week after last Thursday so I've literally been stalking my mailman for last week's! Hopefully no one took my yum yums..


----------



## missnaya (Feb 19, 2013)

So I was browsing my Graze account, and under  "your deliveries" i noticed a new option. it asks "when will my box be delivered?" and it gives you the option of  every week, every two weeks, or every four weeks. Anyone else notice this? I'm hoping this means I can check the "every four weeks" box and then just get the box one once a month. I love the once a week idea, but i've got soo many snacks from my first 3 boxes that i havent even tried yet!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missnaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was browsing my Graze account, and under  "your deliveries" i noticed a new option. it asks "when will my box be delivered?" and it gives you the option of  every week, every two weeks, or every four weeks. Anyone else notice this? I'm hoping this means I can check the "every four weeks" box and then just get the box one once a month. I love the once a week idea, but i've got soo many snacks from my first 3 boxes that i havent even tried yet!


 Yes, when I had my email convo with customer service they mentioned that I could do that, so I wouldn't be doubled up when my box eventually arrives.


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 19, 2013)

was wondering if anyone can tell me what the sponge pieces are?  thanks!


----------



## EmGee (Feb 19, 2013)

I do not have a box, but if it is what I think it is...British like sponge toffee- it is made with a sugar syrup, baking soda and it is really light and crunchy...and sticks to your teeth.

Not sure of they have Crunchie bars where you live? that is sponge toffee covered in chocolate.

pretty much the sponge pieces are crunchy sugary candy- kind of a burnt caramel flavor...



> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was wondering if anyone can tell me what the sponge pieces are?  thanks!


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks, emgee


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just got my box...I got summer berry compote with shortbread, Yaki soba (peanuts edamame beans noodles etc) oat bakes with onion marmalade and strawberry milkshake. I'm trying not to eat the whole box now but THE SUMMER BERRY COMPOTE WAS AMAZING. I only wish they sold bigger sizes to buy alone because this is sooooo ridiculously good. I narrowed down most of my choices though--anything with raisins was out and I only chose a handful of things. The sizes are really small for $5 a week...I dunno what to do yet


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The sizes are really small for $5 a week...I dunno what to do yet


 They just added a feature to receive one every 2 weeks or every 4 weeks, rather than every week. It's on your deliveries page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG YES! Once a month wont be enough, like I originally thought. Not after trying this stuff. Thanks for that info! I'm so excited now I get to keep them and not feel guilty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 19, 2013)

> I do not have a box, but if it is what I think it is...British like sponge toffee- it is made with a sugar syrup, baking soda and it is really light and crunchy...and sticks to your teeth. Not sure of they have Crunchie bars where you live? that is sponge toffee covered in chocolate. pretty much the sponge pieces are crunchy sugary candy- kind of a burnt caramel flavor...


 I'm trying to save mine for tomorrow's stress eating, but if you look at the ingredients, they actually look more like cookies, and specifically unfrosted animal crackers.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 19, 2013)

> I'm trying to save mine for tomorrow's stress eating, but if you look at the ingredients, they actually look more like cookies, and specifically unfrosted animal crackers.


 I had some in the hot cross yum. They're more like cookies, but not really sweet, and they're pretty light and airy.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 19, 2013)

So I was expecting to hate the poached pear. Fav thing out of the box. It smelled like breakfast cereal and tasted like heaven.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 19, 2013)

My favorite thing so far has been the Mango Lassi. The mango pieces were sooo fresh tasting!


----------



## wadedl (Feb 19, 2013)

My husband asked me if there was a way to order a box of just Billionaire Shortbread. I think it was those fudge pieces that he loved so much. They were really yummy.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 19, 2013)

Third box showed up!!!





I already tried the honeycomb crunch (it was amazing!) and I'm really really tempted to try the Boston Baguettes now. I'm so bad!


----------



## teastrong (Feb 19, 2013)

My first (finally!) and second box both came today! So far I have sampled the apple cinnamon flapjacks, (amazing) pear tatin (pretty good) and the tutti fruitti (too many raisins).  This could be dangerous.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 19, 2013)

Here it is 2/19 and STILL NOTHING! I double checked my address just in case it was wrong and it's not so I have absolutely NO IDEA what happened to my first box or when my second will show up.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 19, 2013)

4th boxes arrived on Friday (1 day late, but actually more convenient than Thursday) 

Of course between two people my boyfriend and I devoured his box over the weekend. This is definitely his favorite subscription by a long shot. (well and QVC testube that introduced him to Wen since I can't use it)





 ​  
 
poached pear
delicious! definitely a favorite for both of us, we are pear
fanatics, so yum. I liked that it wasn't too sweet
 





85​  
my thai
was nice to get a savory snack, good combo, went quickly.
 
 
 



 ​  
mississippi bbq pistachios
yum. we had to fight over these, as we both loved them

 
 
 
   



 ​  
dark rocky road
Amazing. three of my favorite snacks.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just added a feature to receive one every 2 weeks or every 4 weeks, rather than every week. It's on your deliveries page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yup just saw this too. I am bad and still keeping it on every week bwahaha


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here it is 2/19 and STILL NOTHING! I double checked my address just in case it was wrong and it's not so I have absolutely NO IDEA what happened to my first box or when my second will show up.


Are you in a place with shared mail? I would just email them. They seem to be pretty good about crediting for lost boxes. Although my first one took quite awhile.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 19, 2013)

Nope. Single residence. Our boxes are locked boxes and I know our mail man. I did email them last Sunday I think because I had saw one payment go through on the 4th and the second charge pending on the 11th. This SHOULD BE my THIRD box and I have YET to see even ONE! I have never heard a peep from them via email or Facebook which is annoying but I do know the 1st charge was dropped and I wasn't charge last Monday. I WAS charged yesterday for next week (?) and I BETTER get a box.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 20, 2013)

Seems like those of us that signed up either 3 or 4 weeks ago were ok. Then 2 weeks ago I think a lot of new people signed up and they weren't prepared. Full system derp. It does sound like they are being proactive about getting things fixed and giving credits. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Totem (Feb 20, 2013)

Just received my second box today and gobbled it all up! It should have been my third but oh, well.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2013)

I've emailed them again since this box should technically be my fourth.

1st box - Free box: Feb 2.

2nd box - 1st paid box: Feb 4 (refunded)

3rd box - 2nd paid box: Feb 11 (never charged because I complained that I never got the first box)

4th box - 3rd paid box: Feb 18 (pending charge - 10 day hold)


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 20, 2013)

Ugh, hopefully they unwind for you. If they do you will be addicted!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 20, 2013)

I got my 3rd box yesterday, but I came down with a stomach virus, so I haven't even been able to LOOK at it.  I know it has flapjacks in it, so hopefully my tummy settles enough to try them today!

(and yeah, I got my 3rd box 2 days before my 5th box is "chosen" on the website... this is way too crazy slow for me, it's taking longer and longer each time, so I'm going to cancel after the 5th box. Sticking with Goodies for now)


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 20, 2013)

I wish shipping on this was slightly better :-( I love the boxes and they are perfect for my needs.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 20, 2013)

> I wish shipping on this was slightly better :-( I love the boxes and they are perfect for my needs.


 I think their big problem is probably just trying to ship a bunch of stuff through customs. I hope that they open up distribution here, but i have to be patient because this is still their trial run.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 20, 2013)

Do they plan to open a us production center? As much as I love the snacks, having snacks shipped from England isn't environmentally responsible. Mine are getting slower too. Come on, Graze! We want you to succeed!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2013)

Where does Graze ship from?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 20, 2013)

> Where does Graze ship from?


 It looks like an area of London called Feltham, if the postal code is correct. I did notice that the insert says that these are distributed by a company called Nature Delivered in Delaware, but I think they might send a pallet/container/etc. to Delaware for individual package release from here.


----------



## RDolph (Feb 20, 2013)

So I emailed CS, and it looks like my boxes are slated for Friday deliveries. My first box took 2.5 weeks, but my second box was only a day late. I think that the shipping will get better as Graze gets more feedback. Plus, I am so in love with these little perfectly portioned snacks, that I could forgive them a lot more than slow shipping.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 20, 2013)

I got my 5th box today! Can't decide what I want to try for late breakfast...I think I'll start with Eleanor's Apple Crumble!

Edit: The apple crumble was awesome! The raisins and apples were typical, but the cinnamon honey almonds are so amazing...eating them all in one bite = perfection!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 20, 2013)

My first box came today.

The box it comes in is adorable, I'm just a sucker for packaging. Now to taste the yumminess.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the idea of healthy snacks, especially at work.  But it's been really hard for me to space out when I eat the snacks. Now I'm not eating them in one sitting, but I can't help eating them in one day.  The servings are small that they're a tease for me.  This is my Graze Box.  I loved the British BBQ, Dark Rocky Road and liked the salt &amp; vinegar mix; but the Mango Lassi, it was tasty, especially the yogurt covered peanuts and the pumpkin seeds were fine; but the mango and I like mango was to hard to chew.  It almost seemed like it was stale.  This is the second item I received with mango that was hard.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 20, 2013)

Strawberry Milkshake was disappointing. The bananas were extremely hard to chew, as were the strawberries. My Thai though, I need that in a big bag. I'm trying to savor it as long as possible.


----------



## Shanny81 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where does Graze ship from?


 The UK...which accounts for some of the hold up.  I bet customs doesn't help the situation either.  I hope you get your boxes soon!!!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 20, 2013)

So funny story, at this point I'm getting pretty antsy for my grazebox to come and I was actually home on time before the mailman comes. I check at least 4-5 times around the time the mail is usually delivered then there he finally was! I saw a figure in the mosaic on my garage door where the mail slit is and I pushed the lid open and looked through it and went "HI!!!" I think I scared him because he started shoving all the mail in the slit except my grazebox so I was like "WAIT YOU FORGOT SOMETHINGG!!!" And he shoved my grazebox in and quickly shuffled away. And that's the story of how I got my second grazebox. Too bad I couldn't see his face!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

Graze box #2





My son and I just tried the pistachios (pretty good) and hot cross yum (omg, those almonds are amazing! and the raisins were good, thanks for the tips on those everyone!) The Bonnie Wee Oatbakes are being saved for the BF, and the Toffee apple was just ok...the toffee sauce was good, but didn't really go with the chewy apples in my opinion.

What is King Kings favorite food?

Ape-ricots!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So funny story, at this point I'm getting pretty antsy for my grazebox to come and I was actually home on time before the mailman comes. I check at least 4-5 times around the time the mail is usually delivered then there he finally was! I saw a figure in the mosaic on my garage door where the mail slit is and I pushed the lid open and looked through it and went "HI!!!" I think I scared him because he started shoving all the mail in the slit except my grazebox so I was like "WAIT YOU FORGOT SOMETHINGG!!!" And he shoved my grazebox in and quickly shuffled away.
> 
> And that's the story of how I got my second grazebox. Too bad I couldn't see his face!


 This made my day!  




  I know my mail person hates me because I went to get my mail today and found stacked up: a small box from Amazon, my Citrus Lane box, my Beauty Army box, and two Bulu boxes (I have no idea why I got two).  I was like "ooooh... yeah, that's the most sarcastic stack of boxes I've ever seen".  I consistently get "I couldn't fit your mail in my car!" notices (rural route) and she always tries to make little "mail displays" when I have multiple boxes.

Seriously though, you should try to do that to him EVERY DAY.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't think I have gotten a box in a week! I am at least one behind now.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2013)

I got a PM this morning letting me that that *MAKEUPTALK* promo code will no longer be valid within the next day or two. As a reminder, personal promo codes are not allowed to be posted _OR_ requested.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> REALLY?! That would explain the delays or worse, customs confiscating the box for whatever reason the person deems fit... such as being hungry. LOL


 
I work as a customs manager for a large food company, and yeah, FDA is a holy PIA. I chuckle when I see the tariff codes on the box (that's what those codes are for, they tell customs what's inside and how much duty, if any, needs to be paid). FDA also demands something called Prior Notice for all food shipped, and they can take their sweet sweet time, with getting it released. Anywhere from 24 hours to 30 days.  I'm amazed that Graze is  getting things through as quick as they are.  (I got my second box today, and promptly scarfed my seed'n berry flapjacks and apple 'n toffee). It was 1.5 weeks late, week 3 is due any day. They've comped me one box already.  I know some of you don't like the apple, but I love dried apple and expected the spongey texture. Yum!


----------



## wheeresstephani (Feb 20, 2013)

I just got my first box today. It only took a week to receive my graze box. So excited to try out the goodies!

I can't wait for my next box. https://www.graze.com/us/b/ND06P


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 20, 2013)

So today, my coworkers and I tried my other 3 snacks:

Summer Berry Compote - The compote is really yummy! The shortbread was really bland on its own, but it's lack of sweetness was well balanced by the super sweet compote.

Peking Dynasty - I really liked the cashews, the soy bites were okay, but I did not like the black beans at all. Will be trashing this one...not terrible, but nothing I really care to get again.

Cookies and Cream - Loved the cookies and white chocolate! The sunflower seeds were boring but the flavor didn't overpower. WIll stay a like.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 21, 2013)

Pear Tatin- another one of the "separately okay, all together, AMAZING"

this box has been helping me through missed meals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

its been pouring rain and I have been sick, making for a girl who wants nothing to do with going to trader joes.

i had cheese and italian meats for dinner last night and tonight. nomnomnom


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This made my day!
> 
> ...






 I would totally do it everyday if I made it home on time! 

Your mailman sounds so awesome though! She's like your personal delivery person hahaha. You should take a picture of the box displays when you get a huuuuuge shipment!


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 21, 2013)

Last week's box finally showed up yesterday. This week's box came today! So it was a day early. Hope that means the're getting back on track. 

Had the Bonnie Wee Oatbakes today. The oatbakes weren't that great...I didn't try the marmalade because I don't like sauces/dips (I know, I'm weird), but I thought the oatbakes by themselves might be worth a try. I usually LIKE bland foods, but these were a whole different level of bland. I guess you really do need to eat them with the caramelized onion marmalade.

Last week's box:





This week:


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I emailed CS, and it looks like my boxes are slated for Friday deliveries. My first box took 2.5 weeks, but my second box was only a day late. I think that the shipping will get better as Graze gets more feedback. Plus, I am so in love with these little perfectly portioned snacks, that I could forgive them a lot more than slow shipping.


 I love them too much to complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its like an abusive relationship, but I can't quit it despite never knowing when they are going to show up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Feb 21, 2013)

I also trashed the oatbakes and onion marmalade - maybe with a big hunk of brie it would work, but it was not a delicious stack on its own! 

No box yet this week - would love to have #3 and 4 waiting for me today!   Love this subscription. 



> Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last week's box finally showed up yesterday. This week's box came today! So it was a day early. Hope that means the're getting back on track.
> 
> ...


----------



## nfig (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm getting really frustrated.  I signed up on 1/22 and have only received 2 boxes so far

1st box - Free box: 1/31.

2nd box - 1st paid box: 2/11 - given another free credit on account because it was late

3rd box - 2nd paid box: has not shown up yet - given another free credit on account, was supposed to be delivered b/t 2/11-2/16

4th box - nowhere to be seen but is supposed to be delivered "later this week"

Since I only paid for two boxes so far and have received two boxes, I will keep the subscription until all of my free boxes haven been used up (so six).  We'll see if any of them make it to my mailbox.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 21, 2013)

> I also trashed the oatbakes and onion marmalade - maybe with a big hunk of brie it would work, but it was not a delicious stack on its own!Â  No box yet this week - would love to have #3 and 4 waiting for me today! Â  Love this subscription.Â


 Agreed, that snack really wasn't my cup of tea. &gt;&lt; it was such a weird combination...


----------



## cmello (Feb 21, 2013)

i'm cancelling graze after my 5th box.. my 3rd box has taken over 12 days and i still dont' have it. I have been charged for the 4th and wrote them an email. They need to get their stuff together for this shipping. If i'm paying $5 a box which is not a huge price and neither a huge box of snacks they need to keep the shipping consistent. I went a week with no snacks so what's the point?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm actually surprised at the consistency my boxes have had, and not at all surprised by delays. Clearing customs, especially with produce products (which include nuts and fruit) is not easy. I can't imagine doing it in mass quantities is any easier. I don't blame people for canceling, but I'm still pretty impressed with the service.


----------



## Rita Frita (Feb 21, 2013)

Still waiting for this week's box. Last week I was spoiled because it came on Tuesday. It feels like it's taking forever this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope they didn't lose it...


----------



## ktb1 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am (im)patiently waiting to see what's coming in my box.  It says the box has shipped but already, but there is no "what's in your box" update.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 21, 2013)

Wooo made it to Thursday with 2 snack packs left! I am impressed with myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't believe its been a week and time for another box!


----------



## twotonetiff (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok not sure how to post graze pics from the website on here from my iPhone, but I have recieved 3 boxes so far, two on Saturdays one four days later on a Wednesday. I'm in love with graze  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so far in my first box I've recieved: banoffee pie, herby bread basket, toffee apple, mississippi BBQ pistachios. My fav in this box was the pistachios! I couldn't get enough! banoffee pie had excellent flavor, but the banana pieces were very hard and chewy. herby bread basket was delish, and the toffee apple had very good flavor, but the texture of the dried fruit was odd, chewy. The fruit has an odd texture, but it's growing on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wish I still had my 4 invites, but I emailed them nicely, and I understand they are way more popular than expected, so its just a matter of time before they can branch out more. I feel lucky to be able to be a grazer


----------



## twotonetiff (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok fellow grazers, in my second box I recieved Boston baguettes, elanores apple crumble, strawberry milkshake, Cranberry and honey nut granola (lol my phone autocorrected this to honey but) the Boston baguettes were the only ones I literally couldn't eat, the bread sticks were ok but the sauce repulsed me, it was like sweet and ketchapy, I gave it to my hubby. My faves in this box are a tie between Eleanor's apple crumble and the granola. sooo good! And the strawberry milkshake once again had good flavor, but still getting used to the fruit texture.


----------



## twotonetiff (Feb 21, 2013)

and my most recent box that came in on wednesday (wasn't expecting it to come in until sat. So it was an early surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I recieved fruit and seed flapjacks, smokey gazpacho, cheddar gorge, and cherry frangipan. OMG those flap jacks, i think i had a foodgasm! my favorite of all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> chewy and sweet, I wish I could by a box of this every week! the smokey gazpacho dip was good, crisp, and the sauce was kinda like a sweet and smokey BBQ, couldn't believe it was only 63 calories!! cheddar gorge had very good flavor and the cherry frangipan was the perfect blend of sweet tart and crunch. Yum! I'm finding it very hard to restrain my self from not eating the whole box in one sitting!


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rita Frita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting for this week's box. Last week I was spoiled because it came on Tuesday. It feels like it's taking forever this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope they didn't lose it...


 Mines too is that normal? Cause It says its been shipped but my mail box is looking preeettttty empy


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Rita Frita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 21, 2013)

I give up. No box yet and since I've paid for next week's box I've decided this wait isn't worth it. I'm sure it was shipped but Customs has for whatever reason decided I shouldn't have it. Worse is that I've made purchases from Japan via SAL so I know that can take up to 12 weeks. I don't know how Graze ships but I have a feeling that my 1st box will eventually arrive - spoiled - after several more weeks. While $5 isn't that much it does add up week after week. It's just not worth the hassle. If they had a US distribution center then it would be different but for now I'm cancelling. That 5th free box isn't worth the hassle when I have yet to see even the 1st.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 21, 2013)

wooooh my fifth box just updated! (to give y'all a time frame, i just got my 3rd box early this week, so i'll have to wait a bit for this one). but i'm looking forward to EVERY item in here, especially the mumbai masala (i marked love next to it the other day so i could ensure getting it at some point in time).


----------



## ktb1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Woohoo, my box contents posted!!  (it's the little things really...)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 21, 2013)

My 5th box posted too!  I'm getting:

Summer Berry Flapjacks (Like)

Garden of England (Try)

Omega Booster Seeds (Try)

Eton Mess (Like)

I'm glad of my decision to cancel.  I've already gotten the "hey, you've trashed too much stuff!" message, and I already know I would be trashing the seeds (I have no idea how it stayed on Try!).  I may pick this back up later for my hubby, but for now... I'm going to seek out some shortbread and berry compote on my own and have a feast!  That was my absolute fave!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I give up. No box yet and since I've paid for next week's box I've decided this wait isn't worth it. I'm sure it was shipped but Customs has for whatever reason decided I shouldn't have it. Worse is that I've made purchases from Japan via SAL so I know that can take up to 12 weeks. I don't know how Graze ships but I have a feeling that my 1st box will eventually arrive - spoiled - after several more weeks. While $5 isn't that much it does add up week after week. It's just not worth the hassle. If they had a US distribution center then it would be different but for now I'm cancelling. That 5th free box isn't worth the hassle when I have yet to see even the 1st.


 probably a good call. i really hope they're planning on a making a US distribution center because the utter uncertainty of when one is getting boxes is the only thing i dislike about it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 21, 2013)

If it helps, zadi, a lot of the snacks have far off expiration dates. Not all, but ill bet you get to try them eventually so you can decide whether to re sub later.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 21, 2013)

Zadi check your account on the "Your Deliveries" page and see if you can get more clarification. Mine looks like this now. It is very specific about what day they were billed, shipped, etc.


----------



## ktb1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Curious if the slowed delivery time has contributed to Graze removing the "tea &amp; cake" option.  I hope they bring it back.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh and my 5th box is now showing on the site and it looks soooo yummy.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 21, 2013)

My second box came like Tuesday and my third box came today. My second box was late but I'm surprised the third box came on time! 





This is my second box and I've already had 3/4. A little bit of a review 






Strawberry Smoothie - scared to tried this but will probably shove it all in my mouth to get that smoothie taste! 





Bonnie Wee Oatbakes - blehh trashed. It tastes just...blehh 

Lighted Toasted Pistachios - I took it to school and everyone stole them! They were good though! Changed to love after tasting.

Fruit and Seed Flapjack - I was actually really surprised I liked this so much. It was really good but a bit sweet out of no where. Changed to love after tasting.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 21, 2013)

I received 2 boxes so far and really am liking them! The flapjacks are my favorite- oatmeal cookies are a weakness of mine. I'm not liking their dried fruit's consistency at all. It's...just weird..I am saving myself the heartache and ended up trashing just about everything witj.dried fruit chunks.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received 2 boxes so far and really am liking them! The flapjacks are my favorite- oatmeal cookies are a weakness of mine. I'm not liking their dried fruit's consistency at all. It's...just weird..I am saving myself the heartache and ended up trashing just about everything witj.dried fruit chunks.


The consistency is because it's not dried with stupid amounts of sugar added to it like the dried fruit a lot of people are used to.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh, I know and really appreciate how it's not processed. But, chewy bananas? No thanks!



> The consistency is because it's not dried with stupid amounts of sugar added to it like the dried fruit a lot of people are used to.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadi check your account on the "Your Deliveries" page and see if you can get more clarification. Mine looks like this now. It is very specific about what day they were billed, shipped, etc.


 I am so canceling.





So the box that's in the mail should be my third box yet I have yet to receive even the first!


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 22, 2013)

I haven't had the bananas yet, so I can't vouch for them. But I really like the mango and pineapple. I'm inclined to say the bananas would be gross, but I have a strong distaste for bananas unless they're almost green.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2013)

I AM EXERCISING WILL POWER!  My third box arrived today, and I tossed it in my bag to go to work *without even opening it*!  

https://www.graze.com/us/b/YDWJT

Every single thing in that box looks right up my alley.  The apple crumble might get a demotion to try because I'm not a fan of raisins, and the apples I've had in other things have been a bit spongy for me.  My family is from a *huge* apple-growing area, and we always made our own dried apple slices (no sugar added to those), and these are different enough to be disorienting.  I think we must have dried at a higher temperature or for a longer time, or maybe both.  I'm used to a more leathery dried apple than these.  Texture-wise, they kind of remind me of some alligator sausage I once had, of all things.  They're really spongy, for lack of a better word.  But everything else?  It was easy to not dig into this stuff tonight, but I'm not sure any of it will last until Tuesday, aka stress day, aka the main reason I wanted to get these boxes in the first place.

And then my fourth box is on the way as well.  Based on when my first three boxes arrived, I'm guessing this one will arrive on Wednesday.

https://www.graze.com/us/b/Y2M20

I'm wary of the chili and lime pistachios because I'm just not big on spicy stuff, and I have a feeling that the dark chocolate is going to be too sweet for me (I had something else with this dark chocolate, and it was too sugary for my preference), but I love almonds and berries, so I'm looking forward to trying it all.

  (And then there's the part where I was digging through my desk drawer at work this afternoon looking for SweeTarts -- I had a craving, and I could have sworn I had some stashed in there somewhere -- and instead found bags of dried sour cherries, freeze-dried raspberries, and pistachios from Trader Joe's.  *So* many pistachios.  And a couple of different types of pepitas.  I clearly have my snacking priorities, and they are in the dried fruit, nuts, and seeds arena.)   (I do have to say that the black currants were a lot tarter than I had expected, and the ingredients explain that:  Lemon juice is in there.  On the up side, lots of vitamin C!)


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The consistency is because it's not dried with stupid amounts of sugar added to it like the dried fruit a lot of people are used to.





> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, I know and really appreciate how it's not processed. But, chewy bananas? No thanks!


 Crunchy banana chips are actually usually crunchy not because of added sugar but because they're deep-fried.  If you want non-fried crunchy banana stuff, you will have to turn to freeze-dried stuff.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 22, 2013)

Call my strange but i love their dried fruit especially the bananas I don't like the banana chips you get from the store because they are too hard. these taste more like home made dehydrated bananas. I'm actually going to buy some bananas this weekend and brake out the hubby's dehydrator and try my hand at making some of my own. 

I also loved the bonnie wee oat bakes i really like the crackers they reminded me of veggie crackers and it paired really well with the onion dip.  I was only meh on my first box but box 2 and 3 were better.  Still a bit on the fence about keeping it past week 5 though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 22, 2013)

I only have ONE problem with this service.....I get the mail at 2pm, before I have had lunch...and I eat the whole box because I'm hungry and everything looks soooo good! LOL


----------



## astokes (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh my gah! I can't wait until I can get into this sub! Lol


----------



## KayEss (Feb 22, 2013)

Tried out the Mango Lassi today...pretty tasty! The pumpkin seeds were mediocre as expected, but the mango pieces and yogurt covered peanuts were really good! I've had unsweetened dried mangos before (I'm looking at you, Trader Joe's!) that tasted god awful, so I was relieved to see these were tasty.

Also, I find snacking in public kind of shameful sometimes if I'm eating something unhealthy, but I'm always proud of my unique Graze snacks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I find snacking in public kind of shameful sometimes if I'm eating something unhealthy, but I'm always proud of my unique Graze snacks!


 Agreed...but the bad thing is that people are always interested! LOL. Took mine to work with me with intention of having snacks for the week, and my coworkers all wanted to taste everything, so now I'm snackless for the rest of the week! Oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only have ONE problem with this service.....I get the mail at 2pm, before I have had lunch...and I eat the whole box because I'm hungry and everything looks soooo good! LOL


 I feel your pain...my mail comes at 8:30-9 a.m. and I work evenings, so I wake up to my box! Hard not to eat the whole thing for breakfast.


----------



## IffB (Feb 22, 2013)

Love the product....only got 2 of the 5 boxes that I was suppose to get by now, and I was charged for the 5th box that should have been free.  

Let's see how they response, I hope it can be fixed, but unless they have a domestic shipment center, I can't see it happening.  

I would not mind 16 snacks shipped monthly for $20 if I can pick my favorites and they had a long enough shelf life.....


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 22, 2013)

I was charged for my fifth box when it should have been free. So... email ticket into them to see what happened.

Is it me or does it seem like the boxes really take 2 weeks to arrive which is irritating since I get "last week's" box "this week".  I did see an option to change deliveries to every two weeks which I may try.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2013)

> I was charged for my fifth box when it should have been free. So... email ticket into them to see what happened. Is it me or does it seem like the boxes really take 2 weeks to arrive which is irritating since I get "last week's" box "this week".Â  I did see an option to change deliveries to every two weeks which I may try.


 Mine seem to take one week, at least so far. The box I received yesterday was shipped on the 14th, aka seven days earlier.


----------



## Rita Frita (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally got my box! https://www.graze.com/us/b/ZJLW5

By far, the break out star of this box was the Peking Dynasty. I was skeptical about it since I'm not a fan of beans, but I LOVED it. I had to stop myself from eating it all in one sitting. Hot crossed yum lived up to the hype - I really like how the sponge pieces take on the taste from the orange infused raisins, and the almonds are amazing. The smoky gazpacho dip was as good as I'd hoped.  

The only one I wasn't a fan of was the summer compote. It was bland, and most of the shortbread cookies were crumbled into undippable pieces - I only got one whole piece. It was ok, but I wouldn't want to get it again.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 22, 2013)

I emailed them about my 5th box being charged as well.  Let's see what they say!

And when I cancelled, I gave them the reason of "not being able to pick my own snacks".  Because I want the shortbread/compote EVERY WEEK! 



  Seriously, though, if we could pick our snacks, I'd probably re-sub, even with the slow shipping.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was charged for my fifth box when it should have been free. So... email ticket into them to see what happened.
> 
> Is it me or does it seem like the boxes really take 2 weeks to arrive which is irritating since I get "last week's" box "this week".  I did see an option to change deliveries to every two weeks which I may try.


 Mine have been taking only a week, so it might depend on where you are in the US?


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 22, 2013)

All three of mine and both of my fiance's have taken a week and have been on time or early. We're in a rural area in the midwest.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> All three of mine and both of my fiance's have taken a week and have been on time or early. We're in a rural area in the midwest.


 Also in a rural area in the midwest...mine have varied by a few days but never more than a couple days longer than a week.


----------



## teastrong (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm in California - My first box took almost two weeks, and my second took three days. Next week should be my third,  I'm curious to see how long this one will take. I'm in Northern CA.


----------



## Rita Frita (Feb 22, 2013)

I noticed something new(?) today. On the page where they posted my box, today it said "your box is in the mail." Have they always posted that on the day it was in your mailbox? Or is it something new?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rita Frita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed something new(?) today. On the page where they posted my box, today it said "your box is in the mail." Have they always posted that on the day it was in your mailbox? Or is it something new?


 It's new...but it's not the day it's in your mailbox, they will now be posting that once your box has been finalized and shipped, from what I understand.


----------



## Rita Frita (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's new...but it's not the day it's in your mailbox, they will now be posting that once your box has been finalized and shipped, from what I understand.


 Oh, that's handy!


----------



## randomlyreviews (Feb 22, 2013)

My 3rd box finally arrived today - 2 weeks after it posted but when I emailed them, they were really accommodating and reversed my charged as an "apology"... This 3rd box is probably my least favorite so far. The most delicious snack was the Hot Cross Yum - I LOVED the orange raisins! I didn't care too much for the Olive &amp; Rosemary Bruschetta - too salty for me...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2013)

Mail just passed - which is three hours earlier than normal so it wasn't Bill our regular mailman nor his normal substitute whom is always late - and still no box.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 22, 2013)

I actually like how the dried fruits are chewy. They're pretty yummy.  they made the strawberry smoothie easier for me to eat since I don't really like the powdery taste from most bananas or the really hard texture of dried banana chips.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *randomlyreviews* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 3rd box finally arrived today - 2 weeks after it posted but when I emailed them, they were really accommodating and reversed my charged as an "apology"... This 3rd box is probably my least favorite so far. The most delicious snack was the Hot Cross Yum - I LOVED the orange raisins! I didn't care too much for the Olive &amp; Rosemary Bruschetta - too salty for me...


 The Hot Cross Yum is amazing. I am hoping they will send it again soon. I swear if they sold that stuff I'd be scarfing it down lol.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mail just passed - which is three hours earlier than normal so it wasn't Bill our regular mailman nor his normal substitute whom is always late - and still no box.


 I am so sorry you are having so many problems with them.








> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I actually like how the dried fruits are chewy. They're pretty yummy.  they made the strawberry smoothie easier for me to eat since I don't really like the powdery taste from most bananas or the really hard texture of dried banana chips.


 I hate regular banana chips but their bananas are so so so good. I never thought I'd like a chewy banana but I lurve them.


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 22, 2013)

My next box:
http://www.graze.com/us/b/65JPB/

I will be getting:
Hot Cross Yum (super excited to try!)
The Herb Garden  (eh, hubs will like it!)
Summer Berry Compote (Hope it's good...some others haven't liked it.)
Marvelous Macaroon (Looks like it's to die for.)


I just tried the Oatbakes with the Carmelised Onion dip and loved it. Will snack on the rest of the box over the weekend. Yum!

Edit: URL shortener removed. Please use full URL, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2013)

My mail man still isn't putting my boxes in my mail box even after a note was left, which is a major inconvenience but I just can't quit graze, I love it too much. I picked up two boxes today, last weeks and this weeks and omg I am so happy I could cry. 

I need strawberry milkshake in every box lol. 

I'm waiting til I've tried almost every thing to switch over to the "mostly loves and likes" option, though.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 22, 2013)

My first box was prepared on the 13th, but there is nothing about it being shipped. Will it say it has been mailed when it has been mailed, or does prepared = mailed?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mail man still isn't putting my boxes in my mail box even after a note was left, which is a major inconvenience but I just can't quit graze, I love it too much. I picked up two boxes today, last weeks and this weeks and omg I am so happy I could cry.
> 
> ...


I have strawberry milkshake coming in a box soon. Usually I get them on Thurs or Fri but not yet today.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first box was prepared on the 13th, but there is nothing about it being shipped. Will it say it has been mailed when it has been mailed, or does prepared = mailed?


 They recently updated the 'your box' and 'your deliveries' pages to tell you that your boxes have been shipped.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Im not pleased at all I have not received this box for this week and It looks like Ive been charged twice... not very happy


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im not pleased at all I have not received this box for this week and It looks like Ive been charged twice... not very happy


 I have two authorizations for $5 on my account from last night, but those are just authorizations that occur when the bisuness pings your account to check for the money before actually charging. Usually one of the authorizations will fall off and only the one charge will stick. If both authorizations go through and process as actual charges, I would email them and let them know.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have two authorizations for $5 on my account from last night, but those are just authorizations that occur when the bisuness pings your account to check for the money before actually charging. Usually one of the authorizations will fall off and only the one charge will stick. If both authorizations go through and process as actual charges, I would email them and let them know.


 Oh ok thank you for explaining it to me lol Im very protective over my account


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 23, 2013)

San Francisco:

Box 1- 2 weeks late

Box 2 card was cancelled by bank for reported fraud from e-tailer, so no box this week

Box 3- Friday when said to be delivered Thursday

Box 4- again 1 day late

Box 5- (haven't picked this one up, not sure if its here)

Berkeley (East Bay)

Box 1 - 2 weeks late

Box 2 - 1 week late came at same time as box 1

Box 3 - 1 day late

Box 4 - 1 day late

Box 5 - 1 day late, (but its not "late" to me anymore, friday is fine for delivery_


----------



## atomic (Feb 23, 2013)

I got my first box today! Only a week after I ordered it.

http://www.graze.com/us/b/DJ69G/

The pomodoro rustichella is REALLY good. I only wish there was more. Loved.

Cookies and cream is so yummy. The sunflower seeds offset the sweetness of the rest of the mix. Loved.

Tropical sundae was not as good as I expected. The chewy texture of the fruit was hard to get used to. Plus, when I ate the mango and the banana together, it tasted a lot like prunes. Yuck. Trashed.

I haven't tried the summer berry flapjack yet.

I think after five weeks I'm going to cancel. I like the surprise factor and the variety, but the servings are so small.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2013)

This is the free box that was picked February 2 and was mailed between February 4 and 8, it _*finally*_ arrived today - February 23.





My 2nd box showing on my account is this one which is according to my account profile in the mail. If the two week delay holds up then this will arrive on or about March 9.





I'm very happy to finally get my first box but am not happy about how long it took since most of you ladies got your boxes on time. No idea why customs held mine up. I do love that they include a paper napkin in the box and the little pamphlet with info on each snack is nice. The biggest drawback to me - well two biggest drawbacks - lack of communication on their part and the length of time to actually arrive. I will continue with them for a few more weeks until I get my next free box and then from there see. I just hate dealing with hassles and delays as I'm not a patient person.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2013)

So I just posted some of my thoughts over on my Facebook wall and was about to eat the Black Pepper Pistachios... well here's what I just posted on my wall.



> So right after I mentioned expiration date... I'm about to eat the Black Pepper Pistachios and saw "for use by date see your booklet" and pulled the booklet out and saw that two of the items had their "best used by" dates either just passed or coming close to passing. Not happy about that at all. The food isn't spoiled but it does prove my point that the potential for spoiled (rotten) food is there especially during the summer when temperatures get over 100 degrees.
> 
> Honeycomb Crunch: best by 3/10/2013
> Black Pepper Pistachios: best by 2/25/2013
> ...


 Not happy about that at all.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 23, 2013)

So glad you got your Zadi. Hopefully no more will get caught up at customs.

I got mine today and even got to taste it before the vultures kids showed up.





After Dinner Mint was amazing. The mint infused raisins were so good. The mixture has a thin mints sort of taste to it but with nuts. Very good. This is a like.

Strawberry Milkshake was good too. Love the chewy bananas and strawberries. I almost wish there were nuts instead of the white chocolate though. This is a like.

The Herb Garden was my favorite of this box. It was savory with an herb flavor and the herb peanuts were a big surprise. They are super crunchy and sort of pop when you eat them. This is a love.

My Thai was odd. I really liked the crackers. They were very light and crispy but the sauce just tasted like bottled sweet 'n' sour sauce to me. Trashed it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 23, 2013)

My next box has posted. Getting my first repeat already...but at least it's something I like!

after dinner mint - I like mint and chocolate, so I'll probably like this.

bonnie wee oatbakes - I got these already and liked them okay.

tropical sundae - I like pineapple, mango, and banana, so I will likely enjoy this.

black pepper pistachios - I love pistachios, so I'll like these as long as the pepper isn't too overpowering.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My next box has posted. Getting my first repeat already...but at least it's something I like!
> 
> ...


 The first couple you may find to be too spicy but you should quickly get use to the pepper.


----------



## Rita Frita (Feb 24, 2013)

https://www.graze.com/us/b/MNVHM

My next box.  I'm excited for the Boston baguettes, I've been wanting to try them since day one. Everything else looks good too. Lime infused raisins should be interesting...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 24, 2013)

Woo! this box looks amazing! that love mix looked interesting from the beginning, and stoked to try strawberry milkshake. always love pistachios, and my thai was good.





mango lassi (this word has been stuck in my head all week and I couldn't remember what it was until today. 

el picante, he looooves his hot sauce, so I'm sure this will go quickly.

fruity mango chutney: I think I had this and liked it

scandanavian forest: oooh how exotic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ryuuseiu (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rita Frita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.graze.com/us/b/MNVHM
> 
> My next box.  I'm excited for the Boston baguettes, I've been wanting to try them since day one. Everything else looks good too. Lime infused raisins should be interesting...


 Lime infused raisins are yummy!


----------



## mkia8706 (Feb 24, 2013)

how long after the site displaying shipped did you all receive your boxes


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mkia8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how long after the site displaying shipped did you all receive your boxes


 It has only just started displaying shipped, so we can't really answer that just yet.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 24, 2013)

I just tried bounty hunter (cranberries, milk chocolate, coconut). It was okay, but I was so relieved that the coconut was unsweetened.


----------



## Dots (Feb 24, 2013)

I had to get the perfect bite with the bounty hunter, all the ingredients alone are eh, but together...Yum! In fact, I was at the store yesterday, putting together my own version of bounty hunter to take to work between boxes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had to get the perfect bite with the bounty hunter, all the ingredients alone are eh, but together...Yum! In fact, I was at the store yesterday, putting together my own version of bounty hunter to take to work between boxes.


 I do that with all of them that have different components! So far, they're all so yummy when combined...


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mkia8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how long after the site displaying shipped did you all receive your boxes


 My first box took a week, all the others are two weeks for me.


----------



## teastrong (Feb 25, 2013)

My first box took over two weeks but my second took three days.  I'm curious to see when this week's box will arrive. This week I'm getting:

bonnie wee oatbakes

summer berry flapjacks

dark rocky road 

love mix


----------



## gemstone (Feb 25, 2013)

this is my next box:

https://www.graze.com/us/b/O0WG2

summer berry flapjacks

my thai

veggie sushi plate

dark rocky road

I am hoping that they will come regularly now!

My first box came on a wednesday, and then the next came of a friday.

Then I went two weeks with nothing.

Now last week I got my third box on friday and the fourth on saturday.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 25, 2013)

Received my Graze box last Thursday.  I left it at work to make sure I didn't nibble at home.  These snacks are supposed to be for work.  I received the the herb garden, really good in yellow split pea soup.  Received Sticky chocolate pudding, after dinner mints and apple cosmos.  Can I say, the chocolate came right on time.  Can never have enough chocolate!


----------



## ktb1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Seems like Graze quietly slips new items into the inventory. 

This is new:


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 25, 2013)

My first box is on the way! It contains...

Herby Bread Basket

Tutti Fruiti

Pear Tatin

Banoffee Pie

I subscribed to the light box. It's funny how some of the under-150-calorie snacks are listed as having 149 calories. Does anyone else subscribe to the light box? Have you liked it?

edited to add: At this time I am only getting one box a month.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like Graze quietly slips new items into the inventory.
> 
> This is new:


Oooo now I have to go hunt for new stuff


----------



## meaganola (Feb 25, 2013)

> Oooo now I have to go hunt for new stuff :smilehappyyes:


 I think there are two new items, but I can't figure out what the other one is! The last I checked, I could have sworn that there were 88 things (after they cut the tea and cake thing), and now there are 90.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like Graze quietly slips new items into the inventory.
> 
> This is new:


 Yeah I think that article someone posted mentioned this, that they use your other likes and dislikes to help decide if you'll want to try something new.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 25, 2013)

> Yeah I think that article someone posted mentioned this, that they use your other likes and dislikes to help decide if you'll want to try something new.Â


 Right, but this is a new item, period. Not specifically a new item for a particular person. It's a new item overall, at least for American subscribers.


----------



## Clackey (Feb 25, 2013)

I get my first repeat this week.  I hate raisins so I trashed anything that has them.  I hope they add more items then just the 2 they added today.  I would also love the option to choose either a couple of items in your box or the whole box.


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I think that article someone posted mentioned this, that they use your other likes and dislikes to help decide if you'll want to try something new.


 That's pretty cool. They made it an automatic trash for me based on my other trashes.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get my first repeat this week.  I hate raisins so I trashed anything that has them.  I hope they add more items then just the 2 they added today.  I would also love the option to choose either a couple of items in your box or the whole box.


 I don't care much for the regular raisins but have you tried some of the infused ones? They are amazing, especially the orange raisins. Hot Cross Yum is still one of my favorites just because of those raisins.



> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's pretty cool. They made it an automatic trash for me based on my other trashes.


 Hmm. I don't want anything automatically trashed. Just checked they haven't auto trashed for me. Good. For now.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah I hate raisins but the orange ones in hot cross yum are delicious!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 25, 2013)

The marvelous macaroon was awesome! The pineapple in the tutti frutti was aaaaamazing. Loved it!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 25, 2013)

My 4th box (got it today) was baaaaaaaad.  I had my settings on "more likes and loves" and they sent me THREE TRIES and one like.  

- Peking Dynasty - yuck

- Billionaire Shortbread - good, but I just learned that I don't like almonds.

- Shangri-La - more almonds, and I don't like pumpkin seeds

- Super Berry Detox - haven't tried it yet, maybe it'll be good!

But it's just helping me realize that cancelling was a good idea for more than just shipping issues.  The snacks that I did like, I can easily recreate, and I just bought Essie's Oatbakes from the Goodies website, hopefully that plus some blackberry jam is a good substitute for the shortbread and fruit compote! It was my favorite, and I didn't know how I could go on through life without it


----------



## Clackey (Feb 25, 2013)

I literally just ate the whole box I got today.  Anyone know where you can buy larger sizes of snacks like these online?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I literally just ate the whole box I got today.  Anyone know where you can buy larger sizes of snacks like these online?


 Graze doesn't sell in large quantities...but maybe you could find something similar. I have the same problem...I eat it all in one day because I get the mail before I have lunch LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I literally just ate the whole box I got today.  Anyone know where you can buy larger sizes of snacks like these online?


 If you find a place to order something similar to the Hot Cross Yum, please let me know because I'd be allllll over that.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you find a place to order something similar to the Hot Cross Yum, please let me know because I'd be allllll over that.


Man if they sold this... I'd be broke.


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 26, 2013)

Apparently there is something wrong with me because I HATED Hot Crossed Yum. The orange infused raisins tasted like what I'd imagine those orange-scented cleaning products would taste like. And I actually normally LIKE oranges and raisins. I didn't really like the cinnamon honey almonds either. That was actually the first snack out of three boxes that I couldn't finish. 

Yesterday I had the Herby Bread Basket. I put it as a "like". The basil breadsticks are really good. The oregano rice crackers were kind of meh, but overall it was pretty good. 

Today I tried the Super Berry Detox. It was better than I thought. The cranberries made it a little tart, but it wasn't as tart as I thought it would be. I'll keep it as a "try". 

This week I'm supposed to get:

-Marvelous Macaroon

-Omega Booster Seeds

-Cheddar Gorge 

-Eleanor's Apple Crumble


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 26, 2013)

This week I got:

Toffee Apple: I honestly didn't think that I would like this one, but I ended up really liking it, and really want it again
Tropical Daquari: I trashed this and gave it to my mom because I'm not a huge fan of the fruit in it and the dried texture made it weird to me without a dipping sauce (like the Toffee Apple had)
Smoky Gazpacho Dip: Seriously, these were so good! I honestly think at this point, I'm literally just getting these boxes to take the dipper-type products to work with me
Lightly Toasted Pistachios: The only thing from this box that I still have left. I got the BBQ pistachios last week, and they were really good. I do like pistachios, so I have a feeling that I will enjoy these

Next week I am supposed to get:
Bonnie Wee Oatbakes: One of the only dippers I am nervous about, but since I have trashed a pretty good portion of the website, I had to keep all the dippers
Apple Cosmo: I'm going to try it, but I don't have high hopes for it
Strawberry Milkshake: I doubt think I'll like the ingredients seperately, but mixed together, I hope it really does taste like a Strawberry milkshake
Nacho Libre: I am really excited to try this one


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 26, 2013)

AAAAND I just went through and moved a bunch of my trashes to try. I'm trying to keep an open mind to new foods


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AAAAND I just went through and moved a bunch of my trashes to try. I'm trying to keep an open mind to new foods


 Sounds like a good plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right, but this is a new item, period. Not specifically a new item for a particular person. It's a new item overall, at least for American subscribers.


 Yeah, that is what I was referring to. Say you trash everything with pumpkin seeds, they won't send you this.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 26, 2013)

Texan Corn Salsa looks new to me as well! Corn chips, salsa almonds, and....roasted corn?? Looks like just corn kernels? Bizarre...will need to see reviews on that one before untrashing it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 26, 2013)

Sadly, I've decided to cancel. I've really been loving my graze box, but I realize I'm just eating extra snacks rather than replacing things. Just doesn't make sense money or calorie wise to keep getting graze.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 26, 2013)

> My 4th box (got it today) was baaaaaaaad. Â I had my settings on "more likes and loves" and they sent me THREE TRIES and one like. Â  - Peking Dynasty - yuck - Billionaire Shortbread - good, but I just learned that I don't like almonds. - Shangri-La - more almonds, and I don't like pumpkin seeds - Super Berry Detox - haven't tried it yet, maybe it'll be good! But it's just helping me realize that cancelling was a good idea for more than just shipping issues. Â The snacks that I did like, I can easily recreate, and I just bought Essie's Oatbakes from the Goodies website, hopefully that plus some blackberry jam is a good substitute for the shortbread and fruit compote! It was my favorite, and I didn't know how I could go on through life without itÂ


 If you don't like almonds, why didnt you just trash all the almonds? For those who aren't canceling ad have a similar problem: I had this happen to me and they credited me half a box. They still haven't sent me a "more likes than tries" box, but it has at least been half/half. This is more my fault than theirs though, I trashed a lot of stuff as I am not interested in anything with yogurt or anything I can more easily recreate (like the ones with just easy to come by dried fruits and nuts).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you don't like almonds, why didnt you just trash all the almonds?
> 
> For those who aren't canceling ad have a similar problem: I had this happen to me and they credited me half a box. They still haven't sent me a "more likes than tries" box, but it has at least been half/half. This is more my fault than theirs though, I trashed a lot of stuff as I am not interested in anything with yogurt or anything I can more easily recreate (like the ones with just easy to come by dried fruits and nuts).


 Actually, I said this:

- Billionaire Shortbread - good, but* I just learned* that I don't like almonds

As in, just then, because they sent me a snack with almonds.  I'd never tried them before.  So there was no way for me to trash them, before I knew if I liked them or not.  I'm not their fault I didn't enjoy the box, I just wish they had taken my request for more likes/loves into consideration, that way it would have been more likely for me to receive only one snack I didn't like, instead of 3.  It's not worth it to me to try to get a 1/2 price box out of it, I'm just going to stick to my regular snacks (mmmm, fresh fruit!) and if they are ever able to expand their selection to where I'm not trashing a hefty percentage, then I'll consider coming back.


----------



## page5 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Apparently there is something wrong with me because I HATED Hot Crossed Yum. The orange infused raisins tasted like what I'd imagine those orange-scented cleaning products would taste like. And I actually normally LIKE oranges and raisins. I didn't really like the cinnamon honey almonds either. That was actually the first snack out of three boxes that I couldn't finish.Â  Yesterday I had the Herby Bread Basket. I put it as a "like". The basil breadsticks are really good. The oregano rice crackers were kind of meh, but overall it was pretty good.Â  Today I tried the Super Berry Detox. It was better than I thought. The cranberries made it a little tart, but it wasn't as tart as I thought it would be. I'll keep it as a "try".Â  This week I'm supposed to get: -Marvelous Macaroon -Omega Booster Seeds -Cheddar GorgeÂ  -Eleanor's Apple Crumble


 You're not alone, I didn't like those orange raisins either. Too fake tasting. I had to trash all raisins. I don't mind raisins in oatmeal or a snack bar but a handful is not to my liking.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Texan Corn Salsa looks new to me as well! Corn chips, salsa almonds, and....roasted corn?? Looks like just corn kernels? Bizarre...will need to see reviews on that one before untrashing it.


 Yep, definitely new.

It doesn't sound like something I'll love, but I'm going to leave it as a try...give it a shot.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 26, 2013)

So I was all set to trash peking dynasty. But then I finished it and wanted more.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I was all set to trash peking dynasty. But then I finished it and wanted more.


 Can you still change your rating on it? I have it in a coming box and the trash/like etc options are gone.Seems like they are removing it.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 26, 2013)

> So I was all set to trash peking dynasty. But then I finished it and wanted more.





> Can you still change your rating on it? I have it in a coming box and the trash/like etc options are gone.Seems like they are removing it.


 It's completely gone for me, so it must have been yanked. Time to double-check how many items are in the gallery and see if I can find another new thing!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 26, 2013)

> I literally just ate the whole box I got today.Â  Anyone know where you can buy larger sizes of snacks like these online?


 Same for me. I try really hard to only eat one of the graze snacks a day &gt;___&lt; I love their lemon poppy and tea snack and I can't seem to find the exact snack anywhere else!


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 26, 2013)

That's great.  I don't want to get bored.  Hope they add olives and popcorn like they have in the UK box.



> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like Graze quietly slips new items into the inventory.
> 
> This is new:


----------



## ktb1 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's great.  I don't want to get bored.  Hope they add olives and popcorn like they have in the UK box.


I know right?  They just added a "graze brownie" to the UK version too.  The popcorn and the guilt free high tea also look fantastic.  I am assuming they have not included all these due to shipping issues/time.  I hope they eventually do.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## teastrong (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's great.  I don't want to get bored.  Hope they add olives and popcorn like they have in the UK box.


 Yes! And the tea and cake options too.  I like the variety they offer and hope it continues to expand.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Feb 26, 2013)

Maybe the "apricot torte" or "walnut and vanilla truffle" is new? I also agree that the "Texas corn salsa" looks new.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 26, 2013)

> Maybe the "apricot torte" or "walnut and vanilla truffle" is new? I also agree that the "Texas corn salsa" looks new.


 I don't know about the others, but I got apricot torte in my first box


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! And the tea and cake options too.  I like the variety they offer and hope it continues to expand.


 I e-mailed them and they said "We are in the very early stages of our US launch at the moment but in time we definitely hope to extend our US range further".

So I'll try to be patient and wait it out.  But I have a feeling once I try every one of my favorites........


----------



## wadedl (Feb 26, 2013)

The new ones say new next to them. I hope my box comes early this week. I am down to one snack. Summer Berry Compote.


----------



## teastrong (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I e-mailed them and they said "We are in the very early stages of our US launch at the moment but in time we definitely hope to extend our US range further".
> 
> So I'll try to be patient and wait it out.  But I have a feeling once I try every one of my favorites.......


 That's good news!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 26, 2013)

I have been sneakily using graze snacks as take to class "meal replacements" They keep me from being so hungry, but I'm not eating a whole meal. 

I have terrible eating habits as it is, skip breakfast, 50/50 skip lunch, be hella hungry then actually cook a healthy dinner. 

I also have a class wednesday night that has a film viewing portion, and everybody brings snacks and wine, so I save some graze snacks for that class so I'm not tempted to eat the candy a popcorn everybody else brings, but still get to munch. (and everybody is always jealous of my little packs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The new ones say new next to them. I hope my box comes early this week. I am down to one snack. Summer Berry Compote.


 Most of the time, but Texas Corn Salsa doesn't say new by it and I'm about 99 percent sure it is....

I'm really excited for them to add new things. So hoping for the olives and some of the other goodies soon.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ryuuseiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe the "apricot torte" or "walnut and vanilla truffle" is new? I also agree that the "Texas corn salsa" looks new.


 I know walnut and vanilla truffle has been on for a bit...but I haven't seen anyone get it yet?


----------



## ryuuseiu (Feb 27, 2013)

I imagine snacks marked "new" are new for graze UK. Things that we get added to our choices are probably not marked new unless they're new graze wide.

BTW, the trick we used to find out the expected ship date for our boxes by looking at the title of the tab of a shared box no longer works, maybe they realized it's not very accurate for US subscribers, or that the more detailed "your deliveries" page replaces that.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 27, 2013)

I like to look through the stuff they have in the UK and they have recently added a brownie.  I really wish we could get the fresh baked stuff here.  I'm still on the fence about keeping it. I want to cancel my hubby loves it too much  if we had the fresh baked stuff I would keep it in a heart beat.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 27, 2013)

So excited my second box is finally here. I was thinking about canceling because of the shipping, but i cant pull myself away from deal like this :/ im hooked


----------



## teastrong (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited my second box is finally here. I was thinking about canceling because of the shipping, but i cant pull myself away from deal like this :/ im hooked


 What did you get in your box??


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you get in your box??


 hi Malenna, rate your nibblebox from last week rating your box only takes seconds and will help us send you better boxes next time
 


  
apple and cinnamon flapjack TRASHTRYLIKELOVE  
 


  
bonnie wee oatbakes TRASHTRYLIKELOVE  
 


  
mango lassi TRASHTRYLIKELOVE  
 


  
super berry detox TRASHTRYLIKELOVE  
 
share this box with your friends




 link to your box:
   
 
By the way those Bonnie wee oatbakes were horrible lol i did not like it at all


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Sorry i dont know how to edit the pic but here is the link http://grz.cm/b/D3O36

apple and cinnamon flapjack

bonnie wee oatbakes (gross lol) mango lassi (my favorite) super berry detox


----------



## teastrong (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm getting the oatbakes in my box this week. Curious about it.  I loved the apple cinnamon flapjacks!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't think we're allowed to be asking for or sharing codes here....so be careful with that!


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think we're allowed to be asking for or sharing codes here....so be careful with that!


 .


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 27, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a PM this morning letting me that that *MAKEUPTALK* promo code will no longer be valid within the next day or two. As a reminder, personal promo codes are not allowed to be posted _OR_ requested.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think its okay so long as we don't ask for anyone's personal information and thanks for the look out


 You can't ask for or give out referral codes here. From the Terms of Service:



> Affiliate and referral links are not allowed to be posted.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 .


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think we're allowed to be asking for or sharing codes here....so be careful with that!
> ...


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Okkkkkk..... Has anyone tried the my Thai? and if so were they any good?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okkkkkk..... Has anyone tried the my Thai? and if so were they any good?


The crackers were good and the sauce tasted like Sweet n Sour sauce to me. I trashed it because I didn't care for the sauce but that depends on your tastes.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okkkkkk..... Has anyone tried the my Thai? and if so were they any good?


 I loved it! The sauce reminds me of the sweet and sour type sauce that comes with crab wrappers at the local Thai restaurant here. It's a sweet sauce, with subtle kick and spice (it's mild), but works well with the crackers.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 27, 2013)

If anyone is having a shortbread and summer berry compote withdrawal... The Essie's Oatbakes (in the Goodies sub Dec 2012, can be ordered from their website) with some Blackberry Jam seriously hits the spot.  I'm enjoying it with some hot tea RIGHT NOW, and it's awesome. 

For some reason, any other shortbread cookie I buy just isn't like the Graze ones.  I think the Graze shortbread and the Essie's Oatbakes are about 75% butter.


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is having a shortbread and summer berry compote withdrawal... The Essie's Oatbakes (in the Goodies sub Dec 2012, can be ordered from their website) with some Blackberry Jam seriously hits the spot.  I'm enjoying it with some hot tea RIGHT NOW, and it's awesome.
> 
> For some reason, any other shortbread cookie I buy just isn't like the Graze ones.  I think the Graze shortbread and the Essie's Oatbakes are about 75% butter.


 It's Effie's not Essie...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 27, 2013)

Oops, mixing up my food and my nail polish... Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

> Oops, mixing up my food and my nail polish... Thanks!


 Heh. I figured you were posting on your phone, and it learned to autocorrect certain things to "essie" -- because my phone seems to have done exactly that!


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops, mixing up my food and my nail polish... Thanks!


 You're not alone with your love of Effie's...I've been ordering it every other week since I got my box. Do you suggest any particular brand of blackberry jam? I also bought some Walker's Oatcakes but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're not alone with your love of Effie's...I've been ordering it every other week since I got my box. Do you suggest any particular brand of blackberry jam? I also bought some Walker's Oatcakes but haven't tried them yet.


 I just use Smucker's... But, if you can find them, use the "simply fruit" kind of jelly/preserves.  They're sweetened with juice instead of sugar, and to me, taste better!  Let me know if you like the Walker's kind.  

Oh, and I ordered the caramel cookies from the Dec box (I got mint).  They're in the kitchen, calling my name. 

@meaganola, my fingers autocorrected me!  I thought Effie's, and typed Essie's... crazy!


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just use Smucker's... But, if you can find them, use the "simply fruit" kind of jelly/preserves.  They're sweetened with juice instead of sugar, and to me, taste better!  Let me know if you like the Walker's kind.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! Gonna see if I can find some tomorrow. BTW, you're going to love the caramel cookies. I just finished a box.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope my 3rd box comes tomorrow! First one came on a Thursday, second one the following Wednesday, and hoping the third comes tomorrow (Thursday). It has: cookies &amp; cream, bakewell tart, my thai, olive and rosemary bruschetta I am very much enjoying this subscription! I just wish I had the will power to make the snacks last longer than a day lol


----------



## wheeresstephani (Feb 28, 2013)

Graze has been punctual with my delivery. I receive my graze box every Tuesday.

I just got my second box today:

lightly salted pistachios(try)

berry flapjacks(love)

sweet goan curry crackers(like)

marvelous macaroon(love)

my third box (expected next week):

berry compote (love)

olive rosemary bruschetta (love)

hot cross yum(love)

scrumptious blueberry swirl(like)

Since I do not want to get repeats, I put the items I have tried to trash.


----------



## twotonetiff (Feb 28, 2013)

so far I'm Lovin all three, black pepper pistachio, which has a little kick, and nacho libre, love! Wasn't expecting to like it so much. And hot cross yum was very good, it had a unique taste with the orange and cinnamon, almost like potpourri? It even made my farts smell like cinnamon after. I know I'm gonna love the compote, Savin it for tomorrow! anyone else finding these to be too small? maybe I'm just a fatty but I'm always wanting more!! So far my favs that I've had are the fruit and nut flap jack, followed by BBQ pistachios, and then bannoffee pie.


----------



## teastrong (Feb 28, 2013)

I think there is another new item, at least it looks new to me.  

https://d3ckgugpyj5kdi.cloudfront.net/1080/18.jpg

im new to this, so hope the picture posts.  It's called super fruity tangtastic. Black currants, green mango and cherry infused raisins.


----------



## RDolph (Feb 28, 2013)

I am eating the Mumbai Masala, and it is AMAZING. I would love this in a giant tub.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 28, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that the boxes with dry fruit like mango, apple or pineapple are hard and stale tasting?  I've had plenty tried fruit, but never this bad.  Trader Joe's dried mango is the bomb.  Perhaps they should try their distributer.  

   I just tired the apple cosmo.   I won't even try banana. I will be trashing anything with dried fruit from now on.    Otherwise, I like the boxes.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> so far I'm Lovin all three, black pepper pistachio, which has a little kick, and nacho libre, love! Wasn't expecting to like it so much. And hot cross yum was very good, it had a unique taste with the orange and cinnamon, almost like potpourri? It even made my farts smell like cinnamon after. I know I'm gonna love the compote, Savin it for tomorrow! anyone else finding these to be too small? maybe I'm just a fatty but I'm always wanting more!! So far my favs that I've had are the fruit and nut flap jack, followed by BBQ pistachios, and then bannoffee pie.


 Too small for sure!


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like to look through the stuff they have in the UK and they have recently added a brownie.  I really wish we could get the fresh baked stuff here.  I'm still on the fence about keeping it. I want to cancel my hubby loves it too much  if we had the fresh baked stuff I would keep it in a heart beat.


 I've sent them e-mails about adding additional items like the UK; like olives, popcorn and baked goods.  They said they want to expand, but they're trying to get a grip on their US success.  If enough people e-mail that request, perhaps they'll move along faster.

I know I'm going to get bored real quick when they run out of new options and we start getting  the same ole, same ole.


----------



## teastrong (Feb 28, 2013)

My 3rd box just came! Thankfully I just had lunch or else I would have ate it all in one sitting.  I'll update on the snacks once we devour them.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 28, 2013)

> My 3rd box just came! Thankfully I just had lunch or else I would have ate it all in one sitting. Â I'll update on the snacks once we devour them.Â


 Boo! No box for me today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine had been delivered on Thurs, Wed, and now maybe tomorrow (Friday). I usually get my mail before lunch, so I eat them all!


----------



## krickets (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry if this has already been asked, but when exactly do you get to see those nifty little pics that show you what will be in your box? I am waiting for my first box and my account says "your box is in the mail" but so far no preview. I'm curious as to when the first box usually arrives but from reading through this thread it seems like that can be pretty inconsistent. 

Thanks for sharing all of your boxes. Makes me excited for some of the treats they've got on the site. I trashed almost everything that sounded like it could be potentially spicy. The only spicy-sounding things I didn't trash are Cheddar Gorge, Boston Baguettes, My Thai, and the Fruity Mango Chutney (with pepper dippers). Anybody had those? Are they super spicy? It won't hurt to try them, if there's a balance I might actually like it, but I'm pretty much a mild girl through and through. 

I was considering moving the "Smoky Gazpacho" dip into the try category but the word "smoky" just scares me too much, haha. 

Also trashed all of the pistachios (I figure I can just buy a bag of those at the grocery store) and other mixes that were on the more "plain/easy to get" side of things.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 28, 2013)

> Has anyone noticed that the boxes with dry fruit like mango, apple or pineapple are hard and stale tasting? Â I've had plenty tried fruit, but never this bad. Â Trader Joe's dried mango is the bomb. Â Perhaps they should try their distributer. Â  Â  Â I just tired the apple cosmo. Â  I won't even try banana. I will be trashing anything with dried fruit from now on. Â  Â Otherwise, I like the boxes.


 It's a different type of dried fruit. I can't stand most soft dried fruit, but I really like this kind.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 28, 2013)

> *Sorry if this has already been asked, but when exactly do you get to see those nifty little pics that show you what will be in your box?* I am waiting for my first box and my account says "your box is in the mail" but so far no preview. I'm curious as to when the first box usually arrives but from reading through this thread it seems like that can be pretty inconsistent.Â  Thanks for sharing all of your boxes. Makes me excited for some of the treats they've got on the site. I trashed almost everything that sounded like it could be potentially spicy. The only spicy-sounding things I didn't trash are Cheddar Gorge, Boston Baguettes, My Thai, and the Fruity Mango Chutney (with pepper dippers). Anybody had those? Are they super spicy? It won't hurt to try them, if there's a balance I might actually like it, but I'm pretty much a mild girl through and through.Â  I was considering moving the "Smoky Gazpacho" dip into the try category but the word "smoky" just scares me too much, haha.Â  Also trashed all of the pistachios (I figure I can just buy a bag of those at the grocery store) and other mixes that were on the more "plain/easy to get" side of things.Â


 Log into the website and click the 'Your Boxes' tab at the top of the page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## krickets (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh thank you! It wasn't there earlier today even though it has been saying the box is in the mail but I just got back from class and it's been posted. Awesome.

I'm getting:

banoffee pie

tropical sundae

lost army 

and date and banana loaf

Very exciting!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone noticed that the boxes with dry fruit like mango, apple or pineapple are hard and stale tasting?  I've had plenty tried fruit, but never this bad.  Trader Joe's dried mango is the bomb.  Perhaps they should try their distributer.
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think there is another new item, at least it looks new to me.
> 
> ...


 Nah, it's been there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 1, 2013)

Yum yum yum, I am snacking on Tutti Fruitti tonight, I really appreciate that they don't add extra sugar to the fruit, fruit is sweet enough as it is.

The snacks really draw peoples eyes in class, I was just thinking today they are like the grown up snack packs. (and much tastier)


----------



## KayEss (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yum yum yum, I am snacking on Tutti Fruitti tonight, I really appreciate that they don't add extra sugar to the fruit, fruit is sweet enough as it is.
> 
> The snacks really draw peoples eyes in class, I was just thinking today they are like the grown up snack packs. (and much tastier)


 Yes! Everyone always stares and comments. I feel like they're a good conversation starter.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 1, 2013)

My mailroom guy at work has apparently gotten tired of my asking hey, did you get a small brown box for me, because he hand delivered it to my desk yesterday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Normally it'd go into my mailslot. Hahah. I'm finally caught up with where I should be - two boxes this week. My fav item for the week has been the herby bread basket. YUM. It's like all the best pieces from the chex mix without any nuts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 1lenna1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope my third box is in the mail today I hate going outside happy then come back home sad with no box lol , other than that im excited to see what the 4th box will be like


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mailroom guy at work has apparently gotten tired of my asking hey, did you get a small brown box for me, because he hand delivered it to my desk yesterday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Normally it'd go into my mailslot. Hahah. I'm finally caught up with where I should be - two boxes this week. My fav item for the week has been the herby bread basket. YUM. It's like all the best pieces from the chex mix without any nuts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hahahah that is exactly what my boyfriend said about it, and he asked if I could get him a big box of it.


----------



## teastrong (Mar 1, 2013)

So this week's box was only ok for me.  Yes, we ate pretty much everything in one day (but in my defense, it was for two of us.)

We had:

Dark Rocky Road - not bad, but hey it is just cranberries, pecans and dark chocolate. All things that I like.

Bonnie Wee Oatbakes - surprisingly, I really liked this.  The oatbakes are savory and the onion jam is really tangy. First taste is odd, but it really grew on me.

Love Mix - not a fan. And I really like dried fruit.

Summer Berry Flapjacks - Husband devoured but I was able to grab one bite.  Yummy but not quite as tasty as the Apple one. 

Now I have to wait for the next box...


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 1, 2013)

Updated for next week:


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 1, 2013)

Still no box for me...this is the latest I've had to wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 1, 2013)

Finally got my first box...for 5 bucks, I'd say it's a win. Actually, for free it's an even bigger win! Hopefully they'll be coming on a regular(ish) schedule.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope my 3rd box comes tomorrow!
> 
> First one came on a Thursday, second one the following Wednesday, and hoping the third comes tomorrow (Thursday).
> ...


 No 3rd box yet, but 4th box just updated

Fruit &amp; Seed Flaplacks

Nacho Libre

Chocolate Orange Granola

Pear Tatin


----------



## ryuuseiu (Mar 2, 2013)

This http://www.graze.com/us/b/P9F7V/ arrived Thursday, so imagine my surprise when this https://www.graze.com/us/b/07QMG showed up Friday!


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 2, 2013)

warning the mango chutney is very very spicy   at least to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2013)

I got my box today!

All I've tried so far is the Tropical Sundae, but I really like it. Love Graze's dried fruit and how natural it is.


----------



## roxyupallnight (Mar 2, 2013)

This weeks box didn't come. It said it should be here by Thursday but Saturday mail just came and nothing. Bummed. Last time I emailed them they just told me to wait. Which I did and it came on a Saturday but not this time. Grr. It was such a good box too! Hopefully it comes Monday or I will have to email :/


----------



## krickets (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> warning the mango chutney is very very spicy   at least to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you for the warning!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 3, 2013)

My fifth box was a bad one, but it was the first time that's happened. It was a bunch of "Trys" that I ended up trashing. First time I've literally thrown graze food away, but some of them were definitely not my thing. Sixth box looks back to my usual great boxes. In fact, I am getting two repeats of "Love" items so YAY!


----------



## teastrong (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My fifth box was a bad one, but it was the first time that's happened. It was a bunch of "Trys" that I ended up trashing. First time I've literally thrown graze food away, but some of them were definitely not my thing. Sixth box looks back to my usual great boxes. In fact, I am getting two repeats of "Love" items so YAY!


 What did you throw away? I got the love mix last week which I tossed. First one I "trashed" then literally trashed!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 3, 2013)

https://www.graze.com/us/b/ZDK42

This is my fifth box that will arrive next week. It is the least exciting but I think it is just because it has no chocolate. I might totally end up loving everything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm excited for my next box!

Summer Berry Flapjack (happy to try these!)

Billionaire's Shortbread (Been curious about this one)

Jaffa Cake (MORE ORANGE RAISINS! Plus CHOCOLATE. YAY!)

Boston Baguettes - Had these already and liked them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I finished off my last box!

Bonnie Wee Oatbakes - I had gotten these in my first box and liked them, but didn't love them...but I had a bad cold. I tried 'em for the second time and LOVED THEM. Mmmm. So glad I got them as a repeat!

Black Pepper Pistachios - These were good...had a kick, but not too hot. I will trash them, though, because while they are good, if I'm going to get pistachios, I would like to try one of the two flavored varieties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll likely end up trashing all the pistachios, though, because while I love them, I can get some that are just as good easily and cheaply! Rather save my graze slots for the more unique snacks!

After Dinner Mint - wasn't sure how I felt about this at first, but I decided I like it! The mint raisins weren't too minty...the dark chocolate was yummy!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## moonkissedtiger (Mar 3, 2013)

I will be getting my fifth graze box this week.
It took about three weeks for me to get the boxes in the week I was supposed to and I seem to be getting them earlier as time goes on so we will see how that goes.
I've trashed about four things so far. A couple because they were too spicy or too strong of a taste. And I found out I really don't like black currants (never had them before.)
I am enjoying it so much though! All the different options and things to try keeps me happy, haha. And a lot of it is really good!


----------



## JessP (Mar 3, 2013)

My latest box (my third) included Jaffa Cake, The Herb Garden, Smoky Gazpacho Dip, and Lightly Toasted Pistachios. Just wrapped up an insanely big week at work so I've only tried Jaffa Cake so far - really liked how the dark chocolate and orange raisins complemented each other. Can't wait to try the others!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Mar 3, 2013)

It was a fun ride and I enjoyed my boxes overall.  There were a few I trashed and I believe I received six boxes in all.  I'm going to cancel my subscription for now.  I've fallen in love with the Fancy food box so I'm cancelling Graze and Love with Food to save money for that expensive Fancy box.

My favorite snack was definitely the Strawberry Berry Compote.  That was so delicious.  I wish that Graze would also have an option to sell their snacks in bulk.  I would buy all my favorites.


----------



## Totem (Mar 3, 2013)

I think once I've tasted everything I'm going to want to only buy my faves in bulk. I can spend $20 month at my fave foodie place, 'Casa de Fruta' for fruit and nuts.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 4, 2013)

> I think once I've tasted everything I'm going to want to only buy my faves in bulk. I can spend $20 month at my fave foodie place, 'Casa de Fruta' for fruit and nuts. Are you talking about Casa De Fruta in Hollister? I love that place!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, so my second box was free due to an error on their part. So after that was sent, I switched my deliveries to once a month. They sent my second box on Feb 22. I got it today -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -British barbecue -my Thai -piÃ±a colada -apple cinnamon flapjacks The British barbecue was good. Nothing special. My Thai was gross. I ate it all but I now have a nasty taste in my mouth. I trashed it Am I the only one who eats the whole box at once, or in one day? I don't even feel bad lol.... I kinda wish I could choose what would come in my next box


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 4, 2013)

Just tried the piÃ±a colada SIGH why don't I have any willpower?? I like the pineapple...I'm not a fan of dried fruit but this is ok. I probably will trash it because I don't enjoy it enough to get it again, but I'm picky. The mango isn't very flavorful The my Thai wasn't spicy to me at all. Just sweet and weird tasting. The my Thai and oat bakes were awful to me. The onion marmalade was weird. The strawberry milkshake was way too chewy. I am trying so hard to save these flapjacks but.....


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 4, 2013)

Just got my second box and its all very "meh" i really wanted to like it too lol Honeycomb crunch- its OK nothing spectacular Fruit and seed flapjacks- id have to force myself yo eat more than one of those. Ugh Garden of England- black currants are ick to me. Dried strawberries?? No thank you and the apples are typically dried apples Lost army- bunch of rice cracker--Trash!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 4, 2013)

My 3rd box arrived! I received the second item in 3 boxes that contains chocolate...and I guess being in TX I'm just destined for it to melt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's 80 here right now and it sat in the metal mail box for an hour....so no way to avoid that!





Olive &amp; Rosemary bruschetta was the first to go...it was good, exactly what I expected it to taste like. Put the My Thai on the BF's desk for his after work snack, cookies and cream went in the fridge to harden. Now to find some lunch before Bakewell Tart becomes it LOL


----------



## Rita Frita (Mar 4, 2013)

Ahh I'm addicted to the Cookies and Cream...it was so good! I loved the hazelnuts and the mini cookies. I want more of it.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 4, 2013)

I got Lost Army in my last box it was beyond awful. Usually there's at least one part of the snack I like....I tried and couldn't find anything remotely yummy in this one.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 4, 2013)

Blech, I just tried the black pepper dippers and the mango salsa. I figured I'd try it, but those of you who are like me and can't do anything spicy, trash this one. The salsa was HOT, and even the dippers burned a bit. First thing I've trashed since the fiery seeds.  I liked the super berry detox I had for breakfast though, the goji berries were better than I expected.


----------



## moonkissedtiger (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blech, I just tried the black pepper dippers and the mango salsa. I figured I'd try it, but those of you who are like me and can't do anything spicy, trash this one. The salsa was HOT, and even the dippers burned a bit. First thing I've trashed since the fiery seeds.  I liked the super berry detox I had for breakfast though, the goji berries were better than I expected.


 I can't do spicy but thought I'd try that black pepper dipper and chutney thing too and yea... TOO spicy! I thought it was a little too much with both the dippers and the chutney being spicy.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blech, I just tried the black pepper dippers and the mango salsa. I figured I'd try it, but those of you who are like me and can't do anything spicy, trash this one. The salsa was HOT, and even the dippers burned a bit. First thing I've trashed since the fiery seeds.  I liked the super berry detox I had for breakfast though, the goji berries were better than I expected.


 I am getting this this week and reading this actually made me really excited- I LOVE spicy food, and am so excited about this.  (PS- magno chutney is supposed to be pretty spicy, but Indian food is a lot more popular in a lot of the UK than it is here, London in particular, is known for this.  If I were you, I'd shoot them an email so they include a warning, because people here are less likely to assume it will be).


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting this this week and reading this actually made me really excited- I LOVE spicy food, and am so excited about this.  (PS- magno chutney is supposed to be pretty spicy, but Indian food is a lot more popular in a lot of the UK than it is here, London in particular, is known for this.  If I were you, I'd shoot them an email so they include a warning, because people here are less likely to assume it will be).


I love spicy food too! Also excited for mango chutney since the only other Indian food I saw was super curry, and curry wreaks havoc on my digestive tract.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting this this week and reading this actually made me really excited- I LOVE spicy food, and am so excited about this.  (PS- magno chutney is supposed to be pretty spicy, but Indian food is a lot more popular in a lot of the UK than it is here, London in particular, is known for this.  If I were you, I'd shoot them an email so they include a warning, because people here are less likely to assume it will be).


  I absolutely loved the Mango Chutney...if you love spicy food you will adore this. I would buy it bulk if they ever made it available for purchase.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely loved the Mango Chutney...if you love spicy food you will adore this. I would buy it bulk if they ever made it available for purchase.


 This is why I'm happy they have so many varieties.  I've only had two items so far I've trashed, the rest have been yummy!  And what's too spicy for me is obviously perfect for others


----------



## chocolatte (Mar 6, 2013)

I got my third box today! I totally thought I would be a big fan of the dippers, but I've received two so far (Bonnie Wee Oatbakes and Boston Baguettes) and I trashed both of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On a brighter note, I have liked/loved everything else I've received especially the tutti frutti - everything in it was delish and I wish could order a whole box!!!


----------



## Val Erler (Mar 6, 2013)

This looks so neat, I want in!! So do you get to pick out the 4 snacks that go into each box, or do you just choose categories you like and they do the picking for you?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This looks so neat, I want in!! So do you get to pick out the 4 snacks that go into each box, or do you just choose categories you like and they do the picking for you?


 They send you a random selection of their 89 or so items every week, every 2 weeks, or every month. You don't get to choose, but you can 'trash' things that you don't like and they will never send you those.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 6, 2013)

I didn't like Strawberry Milkshake! It had way to many bananas, there were only 3 strawberries in mine. Boohoo.


----------



## catipa (Mar 6, 2013)

I finally got the Boston Baguette, I had been wanting to try them and I really liked it.  I am loving all the dipper sent out to me so far EXCEPT the apple one-I liked the sauce but the apples were a little too chewy.  I am loving this sub!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 6, 2013)

> I finally got the Boston Baguette, I had been wanting to try them and I really liked it.Â  I am loving all the dipper sent out to me so far EXCEPT the apple one-I liked the sauce but the apples were a little too chewy.Â  I am loving this sub!Â


 I also enjoyed Boston Baguette! My favorite thing so far has been the Summer Berry Compote. I loved it, I hope I get it again soon.


----------



## catipa (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also enjoyed Boston Baguette! My favorite thing so far has been the Summer Berry Compote. I loved it, I hope I get it again soon.


I am getting the Summer Berry Compote in my next box, looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Rita Frita (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also enjoyed Boston Baguette! My favorite thing so far has been the Summer Berry Compote. I loved it, I hope I get it again soon.


 When you got it, were the cookies all crushed up? Because when I got mine, I only got one whole cookie with it. The rest was smashed up mush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was good but i trashed it.


----------



## JessP (Mar 6, 2013)

I was perusing over at Graze and saw Festival Fruits and Super Fruity Tangtastic in the "Pure Fruits" category - are they new? I don't remember seeing them before and they sound delish!


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 6, 2013)

Got mine today. A day early even... yay. All in all a really great box. Getting the Tropical Daiquiri was worth anything else that came with it.





_*Tropical daiquiri*: pineapple, lime infused raisins and green mango_

This is one of the best things I have ever had from them. The smell is amazing and the taste is even better. Loved.

_*Cheddar Gorge*: cheese cashews, baked herb bites and salsa corn sticks_

These were decent. Nice salty snack with some funky textures. Liked.

_*Cookies and Cream*: mini chocolate cookies, roasted hazels, white chocolate buttons and sunflower seeds_

This was ok. It didn't really taste like the cookies and cream flavor I have in my head. I wouldn't miss it. Try possibly trashed.

_*Orange and Ginger Flapjack:* rustic rolled oat flapjack with orange and stem ginger_

These were good and very aromatic. They were satisfying without being heavy. Liked.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone have codes to share? I don't have any more and I have people asking!

Edit: Giving or receiving personal referrals is against the Terms of Service.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have codes to share? I don't have any more and I have people asking!


 They disabled the makeuptalk code and all other codes until they get a handle on their US launch.


----------



## jac a (Mar 7, 2013)

this will be my 7th box and i am super excited about two of the strawberry milkshake and summer berry compote!

http://grz.cm/b/06KJ5

quick question: for invites, did it just start that we can invite only one person?

i invited six people when i first signed up. is this new? thought it was strange when coworkers i invited told me that my code was not working.

disregard the question if it was already answered, i am too lazy to check out the rest of the back pages


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 7, 2013)

My fifth box came in today...right on time.

https://www.graze.com/us/b/FCT0L

And let me tell ya...Billionaire's Shortbread is delicious.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The little fudge pieces kind of have a caramel taste to them..  This one is getting marked as "love."

So far, I've only been disappointed in the Fruity Mango Chutney, Flapjacks, and Toffee Apples.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 7, 2013)

My fifth box was supposed to come today, but it didn't. It's my first late box, which is really too bad because I'm leaving for a two week vacation today.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry, phone double post.


----------



## tara1012 (Mar 7, 2013)

I just tried Cheddar Gorge. It's definitely my favorite so far. The salsa corn sticks taste like Fritos and I would buy BAGS of the cheese cashews if I could. 

Last week's box also had:

-Marvelous Macaroon: Mine got kind of melty, but the white chocolate kind of melded everything else together into little chunks, so it made it easier to eat! I liked the white chocolate and the coconut, but wasn't crazy over the amaretti drops. They were too sweet or something. I left this as a "try" - next time hopefully it won't melt and I can just pick out the amaretti drops.

-Omega Booster seeds: These were good, but kind of blah. Just plain seeds. There's a LOT though, so I actually only ate half of this at at ime. 

-Eleanor's Apple Crumble: I should have previously trashed this because I HATED the cinnamon honey almonds that I got in Hot Cross Yum. They made the apples and raisins taste all cinnamon-y too. Yuck. 

I also tried the Poached Pear from the week before. The pear slices were surprisingly good and I actually LOVED the lemon infused raisins (didn't expect to after hating the orange infused ones). They kind of tasted like Lemon Starburst - not sour at all. Didn't care for the vanilla seeds though. The vanilla was super strong.

This week I'm supposed to get:

-Black Pepper Pistachios

-Summer Pudding

-Love Mix

-The Herb Garden


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 7, 2013)

Cookies and cream was pretty good....the sunflower seeds gave it a little extra nuttiness...yum!


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 7, 2013)

Holy crud herb bread basket. I just want to marry it


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 7, 2013)

my box was early! came on Wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It feels like they are throwing darts at a target (Thursday) and are getting closer and closer! last two were friday, this one was wednesday.

I am trying so hard to save this box (and next weeks if it comes before thursday night) for sxsw snacks. last year's schedule was crazy, we really only ate dinner every night and alcohol the rest of the day and evening, I am arming myself with snacks this time!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Im trying to save mine for a tattoo convention hubby and i are going to but my kids keep hijacking them!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2013)

Got my box today...and ate it for breakfast and lunch...haha.

Boston Baguettes - Already tried these, liked them before, still liked them.

Billionaire's Shortbread - So good! Loved everything in it.

Jaffa Cake - Mmm, loved this one, too. Still love the orange raisins &lt;3

Summer Berry Flapjack - Not exciting, but tasty! I liked this one better than the apple cinnamon.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> quick question: for invites, did it just start that we can invite only one person?
> 
> ...


 Yeah, we kind of overloaded their system.  I saw one person who said they had something like two *hundred* people use their referral code, and that's just one person, but Graze just wasn't ready for that (their intent was for each subscriber to be able to invite four people, which would have allowed them to slowly ramp things up), so they sent email out that they were shutting down referral codes a few weeks ago.  I think they're accepting *one* referral code per existing subscriber now (at least that's what their "invite your friends" tab says), so instead of a geometric explosion, they're working on a gradual chain reaction.


----------



## catipa (Mar 8, 2013)

I just tried the Hot Cross Yum and really liked it.  I wasn't sure I would like the orange flavored raisins, but they were really good!

I trashed other things with raisins but this will be moved to a LIKE.


----------



## teastrong (Mar 8, 2013)

My box came on Wednesday  - and it was a good one! I liked/loved everything in it. The biggest surprise was the Sweet goan curry crackers. They were delicious! I had a few of them as a garnish on my broccoli soup for lunch. Yum! The Berry Compote was fantastic too, and the hickory smoked nuts are perfectly toasted, without any overwhelming fake smoke flavor.  Going to try to save these for an afternoon snack.


----------



## catipa (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came on Wednesday  - and it was a good one! I liked/loved everything in it. The biggest surprise was the Sweet goan curry crackers. They were delicious! I had a few of them as a garnish on my broccoli soup for lunch. Yum! The Berry Compote was fantastic too, and the hickory smoked nuts are perfectly toasted, without any overwhelming fake smoke flavor.  Going to try to save these for an afternoon snack.


They do sound good, I'm hoping to get the Berry Compote Soon!


----------



## jac a (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, we kind of overloaded their system.  I saw one person who said they had something like two *hundred* people use their referral code, and that's just one person, but Graze just wasn't ready for that (their intent was for each subscriber to be able to invite four people, which would have allowed them to slowly ramp things up), so they sent email out that they were shutting down referral codes a few weeks ago.  I think they're accepting *one* referral code per existing subscriber now (at least that's what their "invite your friends" tab says), so instead of a geometric explosion, they're working on a gradual chain reaction.


 thanks bunches for the clarification! love this sub, just wish we could share the love too.


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 8, 2013)

I got my first box last Friday, and I was really hoping my second box would arrive today, but I guess it wasn't meant to be. I'm leaving on vacation for a week tomorrow, so maybe when I come home I'll have 2 boxes waiting!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 9, 2013)

My.3rd box came yesterday. So much for not eating it all. Lol Got toffee apples- haven't tried. Black pepper pistachios- little spicy. Trashed it British bbq. Yum!! Pina colada- holy jesus im in love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i need a gallon of this stuff.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I am one of the few who &lt;3 those chewy banana coins they put in a few of the mixes. I LOVE em but quite a few of the ladies in my sub group and also blog readers have said they think they're awful. I told them "send all chewy bananas my way "


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I am one of the few who &lt;3 those chewy banana coins they put in a few of the mixes. I LOVE em but quite a few of the ladies in my sub group and also blog readers have said they think they're awful. I told them "send all chewy bananas my way "


 I love them too! I hate those hard kind of banana chips, so these chewy ones are great for me! &lt;3


----------



## teastrong (Mar 9, 2013)

I haven't had anything with banana chips in it yet, but I don't really like the crunchy kind.  I'm finally getting something this week with the famous orange raisins!! My box for the upcoming week:

https://www.graze.com/us/b/XD3MO


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wadedl (Mar 9, 2013)

i love the bananas too! even my banana hating husband loved them.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2013)

I may end up cancelling this soon. I love the price (especially all the discounts i've racked up), the quality of the snacks, and the variety, but I hate how wildly inconsistent it's been with shipping. Just when I finally got on a routine of getting them every Friday, my most recent one hasn't showed up (and Saturday's mail has already arrived for me). It makes it kind of hard to use them to go with my lunches for school when I never know when they're arriving.


----------



## Dots (Mar 9, 2013)

I think the novelty might be starting to wear off for me but more than that, I am already getting boxes with melted chocolate pieces which isn't that bad yet but I am afraid everything will fall apart in the hot SW Summer.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think the novelty might be starting to wear off for me but more than that, I am already getting boxes with melted chocolate pieces which isn't that bad yet but I am afraid everything will fall apart in the hot SW Summer.


 This strikes me as bizarre....does it not get hot in the UK? Like at all? Graze has been around for awhile, so I would be surprised if they hadn't encountered this.


----------



## Dots (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm just not sure how things will hold up once it gets to 115 degrees since items are already melting. I am sticking with it for the next few weeks and then will probably cancel till Fall.


----------



## tara1012 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think the novelty might be starting to wear off for me but more than that, I am already getting boxes with melted chocolate pieces which isn't that bad yet but I am afraid everything will fall apart in the hot SW Summer.
> ...


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Finally someone else who loves them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have totally been all over the Internet trying to find out where to order these in bulk. I found a recipe that makes it SOUND easy to make them but I've got a feeling it's not gonna be as good as the Graze ones. I don't really care for the hard banana chips either, these are a whole new thing and sooo yummy!


I love them too so if you do find them please share I would love to get some! or even try making some.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 9, 2013)

For those of  you who get them delivered to work is that working out well? I signed up to do that but reading some of this am now slightly concerned.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of  you who get them delivered to work is that working out well? I signed up to do that but reading some of this am now slightly concerned.


 Last week I got two, this week, none, and one shows "in the mail" the other is being packed.  Average delivery time to my office appears to be 2.5 weeks from when it ships, with some exceptions.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may end up cancelling this soon. I love the price (especially all the discounts i've racked up), the quality of the snacks, and the variety, but I hate how wildly inconsistent it's been with shipping. Just when I finally got on a routine of getting them every Friday, my most recent one hasn't showed up (and Saturday's mail has already arrived for me). It makes it kind of hard to use them to go with my lunches for school when I never know when they're arriving.


 The shipping is crazy! I guess that's why they are buckling down on invites but you would think the consistency of shipping would get better not worse!

I got my 6th today and the Tropical Daiquiri is awesome!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The shipping is crazy! I guess that's why they are buckling down on invites but you would think the consistency of shipping would get better not worse!
> 
> I got my 6th today and the Tropical Daiquiri is awesome!


 I think it's hard because it's coming from the UK and so it depends on a lot of factors and steps like customs. On the other hand, even though birchbox ships out in waves, since there are a lot less factors going in to it, once I get a tracking # I can usually predict fairly accurately when I'm going to receive it. I really like Graze minus the shipping, I hope they have plans to open up a warehouse or office or whatever in the US down the road.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2013)

My next box kind of bums me out because 3 of the 4 are repeats! I mean, I like them all, but there are still so many I haven't tried yet! Oh well, maybe I'll change my settings to "more tries".


----------



## Shanny81 (Mar 9, 2013)

My doctor is putting me on a dairy elimination diet.  I went to Graze and was really happy that you can "trash" all dairy items...but so sad that all my favorites contain dairy!  Sad.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wheeresstephani (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My next box kind of bums me out because 3 of the 4 are repeats! I mean, I like them all, but there are still so many I haven't tried yet! Oh well, maybe I'll change my settings to "more tries".


 You could trash the items you already received so you won't get them in your next box. That's what I do after I find out what I am going to get. So there are no repeats.


----------



## atomic (Mar 10, 2013)

I got my second box!

*Honeycomb Flapjack* - I really love their flapjacks because they're more filling than the mixes. This was sweeter than the summer berry flapjack I received a couple of weeks ago, but I actually prefer summer berry (which is surprising, considering my sweet tooth!). Kept as a love.

*Herby Bread Basket* (mini garlic croutons, mini basil breadsticks and oregano rice crackers) - Not as good as I expected, but still okay. Everything in the mix kind of tasted the same. It would have been better with some almonds or cashews thrown in. Marked down to a try.

*Florentine* (pumpkin seeds, dark chocolate buttons and cranberries) - Good, but it's mostly pumpkin seeds.. Not particularly memorable. Kept it as a try.

*Garden of England* (mini strawberries, blackcurrants, and apple) - I liked this more than I thought I would. I especially liked the spongy texture of the apples. There were only three or four strawberries in the mix, which was kind of disappointing. Liked.

Overall, I was surprised by how much I liked the cranberries and blackcurrants. I typically hate anything that resembles a raisin, but they won me over.

I hope my next box will include a dipper. I really want to try one!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wheeresstephani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Rita Frita (Mar 11, 2013)

Hope mine comes soon. I used to get mine every Friday, then one week I got it on Tuesday, and I was really excited because I thought that meant their shipping was getting faster. But then two weeks ago I got my box on the Monday past the week I was supposed to get it, and I still haven't received my box from last week. Hope I get it tomorrow. They also haven't posted a new box for me on the site.


----------



## Libby12 (Mar 11, 2013)

My favorites so far have been the Boston baguettes, which I didn't think I would really like, and the Korean chili rice crackers.


----------



## catipa (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Libby12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My favorites so far have been the Boston baguettes, which I didn't think I would really like, and the Korean chili rice crackers.


 I love both of those too!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 11, 2013)

My weekly box just updated and I'm so excited for it! I'm getting: Bonnie Wee Oatbakes Toffee Apple Super Fruity Tangtastic Orange granola Yum!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm....6 boxes in? 7? And my current favorites are Hot Cross Yum, Strawberry Milkshake, Marvellous Macaroon, and Bonnie Wee Oatbakes. I also like everything with cashews...mmm


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 11, 2013)

i'm about to get my 7th box and i'm probably going to cancel after another month. i've trashed most everything that i've tried!! but the ones I like I really am in love with and don't mind getting every week .


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm about to get my 7th box and i'm probably going to cancel after another month. i've trashed most everything that i've tried!! but the ones I like I really am in love with and don't mind getting every week .


 TOFFEE APPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm 6 boxes in, but only about to get box 5, and so far I loveLOVE... TOFFEE APPLE, strawberry milkshake (heaven), summer berry flapjacks (so soft and not too sweet), honeycomb crunch (nom nom honeycomb), Mississippi BBQ pistachios (yum), bonnie wee oatbakes (love the tang of the onion marmalade and the savory taste of the oatbakes), and dark rocky road (major yum, I prefer dark chocolate).

I heart enough to keep as a "like" or "try" but not a love... pear tatin, Korean chili rice crackers, marvellous macaroon, and sweet goan curry crackers. All the herby bread baskety stuffs has been good too. Like delicious croutons. lol.


----------



## Rita Frita (Mar 12, 2013)

I got My Thai in this box and I thought I'd enjoy the soy bites, because I liked them in Peking Dynasty. Oh god, it was the worst thing I got so far from Graze!  The dip itself was horrible, so I tried to eat the soy bites alone, but they didn't taste the same as one in Peking Dynasty, they had a bizarre taste and after taste to them. I couldn't hit the trash button fast enough.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 12, 2013)

I purposely just had lunch before I go check the mail, in case my box is here....so I won't eat the whole thing right away hahaha


----------



## tulosai (Mar 12, 2013)

Graze says my box is in the mail on their website

1) Will I get a tracking number?

2) how long do the boxes usually take to get to you once the website says that?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Graze says my box is in the mail on their website
> 
> ...


 1) No

2) It's a crapshoot....there's no rhyme or reason for when we get them. They just kinda show up. Some early, some late, some 'on time'. You should have it within 2 weeks of it being 'in the mail' on the site though, and if not after 2 weeks then you should email them.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 12, 2013)

Hahah I can tell this is gonna be good times- thank you.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahah I can tell this is gonna be good times- thank you.


 No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Remember that they ship from the UK, so that added variable makes things a little dicey sometimes. I'm currently waiting on my first 'late' box...they began reaching me within a week of shipment, and this one has bee out for about a week and a half. But I'm not too worried yet, if it hasn't reached me by the weekend then I will let them know. From what I have heard, their customer service is top notch. I'm hooked on the yummy snacks, so I can't get too mad at em lol!


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 12, 2013)

Every single one of my boxes has arrived after the use by date on the card.  Anyone else have this experience?  One of them was two weeks after that date!  The rest have been between 3-5 buisness days after the use-by date.  I still eat them, but really, they need a better solution to shipping.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every single one of my boxes has arrived after the use by date on the card.  Anyone else have this experience?  One of them was two weeks after that date!  The rest have been between 3-5 buisness days after the use-by date.  I still eat them, but really, they need a better solution to shipping.


 All the use by dates? Some of the snacks keep for like a month, as each individual snack has a different best by date.


----------



## krickets (Mar 13, 2013)

I got my 1st box a little while ago. It was so exciting to get but I ended up eating a bunch of it right away, sharing some, and then using the leftovers in my oatmeal the next morning so it didn't even last a whole day!

Here's my reviews:

*Lost Army*: _Oriental Cracker Mix with Peanut Crackers - _I think I orginally had this as like, but I had to trash this. I wanted to like it and I really did enjoy the rice crackers a lot! The peanut crackers were just okay, but the reason I had to trash it was that a few of the rice crackers were actually spicy! The only problem was I couldn't tell which ones were spicy and which ones weren't, so it was always a surprise. If I could tell which was which I might have kept it at like or moved it to try.

*Tropical Sundae*: _Pineapple, Mango, and Banana Coins_. I really enjoyed this except some of the mango was really hard. I ended up downgrading it from like to love for that reason alone. Maybe the next time I get it I'll change my mind and move it back to love because the combination was really yummy. Loved the pineapples and the banana coins were great as well. (I kind of feel like some walnuts or pecans might make this even better.)

*Date and Banana Loaf*: _Cinnamon Spiced Raisins, Yogurt Coated Sunflower Seeds, Chopped Dates and Banana Coins_. The cinnamon raisins are really sublte but fabulous if you like cinnamon. So are the yogurt coated sunflower seeds. I love dates already, I think this is why I had this one marked as love orginally. The banana makes a good addition (but I really had way too much banana in this box). Keeping this one at love. Used the leftovers in my oats in the morning.

*Banoffee Pie*: _Fudge Pieces, Almond slices, Pecan nuts, &amp; Banana Coins. _Holy crap this was good! Definitely keeping at LOVE. I tried this one last and I thought I'd be sick of the Banana coins but the pecans really bring out the flavor and this is overall amazing. And the fudge pieces were so yum yum. I liked to make a little stack to get all the flavors at once! Love love love! (Also put this one in my oats the next morning.)

I haven't gotten my 2nd or 3rd box yet. At this rate, I felt like I was going to be charged for my 4th box before even getting the 2nd box. A little disappointing but after reading these forums it's nothing I didn't expect. I was supposed to get box 2 last week and box 3 I'm supposed to get this week, but so far neither have showed up. I e-mailed graze and they comped my 4th box so that's nice, but I do feel maybe there's a better way. Maybe just put some more realistic info on the site and in addition to that maybe ship items early enough to get it there on time. I mean, if I'm late for work every day because of traffic, eventually I'll learn that I might need to shift things around a bit and leave a little early. Hopefully they'll figure it out!

*Second Box*

Marvellous Macaroon*

Bonnie Wee Oatbakes*

Summer Berry Compote*

Rock the Casbah

*I am really excited to try all these three! I am kinda disappointed I got two dippers in one box though. (Kinda like three things of banana in my first box.) But based on your reviews I think these two will be very different.

*Third Box*

Fruit and See Flapjack

The Herb Garden

Jaffa Cake

Hot Cross Yum

- All of these seem really awesome. A little nervous about the Herb Garden though because of the peanuts, but I think I might be most excited to be getting flapjacks and chocolate finally!

I think I am looking most forward to the *Chocolate Orange Granola *and *Herby Bread Basket*. Maybe box four will have these. Has anyone tried the *Chocolate Orange Granola*? Every time I see the pic of it my mouth waters. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 13, 2013)

So my box that was billed March 1st isn't here yet...this is the first time I haven't received it within a week of billing. Also waiting on the one that was billed March 8th, so hopefully they both come by the end of the week.


----------



## teastrong (Mar 13, 2013)

I am pretty lucky with shipping, all of my boxes except my first one have arrived with a few days of billing, anywhere from 3-5 days.  I hope it gets better for everyone else.i love their snacks, but the inconsistency must be frustrating.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anyone know f the box has nutritional facts for each item?


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know f the box has nutritional facts for each item?


They sure do. It comes as a little pamphlet in your box. It lists all the regular nutritional info.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know f the box has nutritional facts for each item?


 Each box comes with a booklet with nutritional info for each snack...I don't think there is a section for that on the website for each snack.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 13, 2013)

Got my graze box a day early today.









This is probably my best box yet:

Hot Cross Yum - still my favorite thing *daydreams about more*

Marvellous Macaroon - chocolate melted... boo.

Summer Berry Compote - this was great too... super addictive

Olive and Rosemary Bruschetta - nice and crunchy savory snack, really good.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my box that was billed March 1st isn't here yet...this is the first time I haven't received it within a week of billing. Also waiting on the one that was billed March 8th, so hopefully they both come by the end of the week.


 Just received my box #5 that shipped on the 8th. Still hoping that box #4 that shipped on the 1st gets here by Saturday or I'll let them know it's MIA





I'm very happy that I haven't received any duplicate snacks in 5 boxes so far....I have left everything as either 'trash' or 'try' and held off on marking 'Like' or 'Love' until I try everything once first. I am very much enjoying this subscription....and I am trying to do better to eat lunch first before checking the mail so my boxes last a *little* longer lol! There's currently pizza in the oven, so I put the box outofsight outofmind until after pizza!

Oh and my chocolate didn't melt this time! I suspect that's because I had BF go to the mailbox right at mail time and check for the box for me....it's currently 75F here, so I'm sure if it had sat in the box for an hour or more it would have melted. I'll definitely have a lot of soupy chocolate this summer for sure...it get's hot here in Tex-ass! But that's ok, I just put them in the fridge and it becomes a candy bar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not willing to axe all the chocolate options just because of the heat lol!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 14, 2013)

my box came on Tuesday! Even earlier than last week. Nomnomnom snacks for the airplane tonight!


----------



## lolitam (Mar 14, 2013)

Is there any way to get an invite to this?  I'm drooling over the snack descriptions you all have been posting!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there any way to get an invite to this?  I'm drooling over the snack descriptions you all have been posting!


 You have to know someone who has Graze, outside of this website.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there any way to get an invite to this?  I'm drooling over the snack descriptions you all have been posting!


Scooby is right. We don't allow personal referrals on this forum. Graze has limited each member to one referral code per person anyway. I think they had an explosion of signups and then they had a hard time keeping up. You can go to their site and get on the waiting list. I know they let new members in via the list occasionally.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> my box came on Tuesday! Even earlier than last week. Nomnomnom snacks for the airplane tonight!


 Mine came on tuesday too. I'm hoping this means they've got more of a handle on the shipping


----------



## teastrong (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine came on tuesday too. I'm hoping this means they've got more of a handle on the shipping


 Mine also came on Tuesday too! Good sign.


----------



## teastrong (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine came on tuesday too. I'm hoping this means they've got more of a handle on the shipping


 Mine also came on Tuesday too! Good sign.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 15, 2013)

Trying the apple cinnamon flapjacks as we speak and wow....they are awesome. So moist and yummy...just delicious!


----------



## catipa (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trying the apple cinnamon flapjacks as we speak and wow....they are awesome. So moist and yummy...just delicious!


I really liked these too, very good.


----------



## catipa (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine also came on Tuesday too! Good sign.


I also got mine on Tuesday, usually I would get it this Saturday or Monday.  That's a big improvement.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 15, 2013)

I just tried the Poached Pear with Vanilla. I had been extremely hesitant of vanilla pumpkin seeds, but OMG, sooo good. They taste like (to me) fruity pebbles cereal, only better for you. This one's definitely going into the "love" category.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm getting 4 repeats next week. I think it's time to decrease the frequency of my boxes.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting 4 repeats next week. I think it's time to decrease the frequency of my boxes.


 uh oh. how many boxes have you gotten? and how many things do you have that aren't trashed? i only have 16 things left that aren't trashed lol. I don't like half the things i've been getting (don't like anything sugary or sweet). but so far i've only gotten one repeats in my 7 boxes


----------



## wadedl (Mar 15, 2013)

Hopefully mine will not melt too badly this summer. My mailbox is shaded by a wall and some short palm trees and there is always I nice breeze. I live about 5 miles from the ocean near the top of a hill.  We'll see how far into the summer I stay melt free. I live in San Diego.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 15, 2013)

My 6th box just updated online, and it's all new items, yay! I haven't received a repeat at all yet after 6 boxes.

I have 30 of 89 snacks trashed.

Just checked the mail and my 4th box is still MIA after 2 weeks (5th box came yesterday). Disappointing but understandable after reading that it has happened to others but shown up at some point.


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting 4 repeats next week. I think it's time to decrease the frequency of my boxes.


 That's exactly what I did.  Starting to get bored.  I want to support them but....  wish they'd hurry up and add the olives, popcorn and sweets!


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> uh oh. how many boxes have you gotten? and how many things do you have that aren't trashed? i only have 16 things left that aren't trashed lol. I don't like half the things i've been getting (don't like anything sugary or sweet). but so far i've only gotten one repeats in my 7 boxes


 I think I'm up to box 8...I trashed all the seeds and dried fruit. There's plenty I haven't tried yet so I don't understand why all the repeats. I got two repeats the week before and the week before as well. I think I'm going to change my frequency because it's getting annoying.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm up to box 8...I trashed all the seeds and dried fruit. There's plenty I haven't tried yet so I don't understand why all the repeats. I got two repeats the week before and the week before as well. I think I'm going to change my frequency because it's getting annoying.


 Have you tried asking them to send you mostly 'try' items? You can change your settings about this somewhere on the site...


----------



## Dots (Mar 16, 2013)

I got my box today and sure enough, all the items were pretty warm and the Chocolate was totally melted. This box is going on hold till Fall when the weather cools down a bit.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today and sure enough, all the items were pretty warm and the Chocolate was totally melted. This box is going on hold till Fall when the weather cools down a bit.


 i'm not sure if they'll still be around by then. you never know with these new subs. also, i'm pretty sure they have a limit to how many times you can skip a week, does anyone know?


----------



## Dots (Mar 16, 2013)

I put in "the push my box one week" button until it got to mid October an it seemed okay. If it means it will cancel, then that's okay, too since the boxes will totally not hold up in the Summer here.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 16, 2013)

Finished my latest box today...the tropical daiquiri was just so strange to me. I'm starting to think I might not sub to Graze anymore. I like that I can get deliveries weekly, but dried fruit and nuts are only exciting for so long. I switched my settings to once a month now to see if I miss it at all. If graze can start sending out some of their popcorn and pastry items like they do in the UK, I'll be much more likely to stick with it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 16, 2013)

Had my box of repeats for my snack last night and breakfast today!

apple cinnamon flapjack - I liked better than last time! I think my cold messed up my taste a bit last time.

Strawberry Milkshake - still great

Pina Colada - Still really liked the pineapple and mangos, blah on the coconut

Pomodoro Rustichella - Pretty good! I like the almonds in this one a lot.

My next box has only one repeat.


----------



## page5 (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anyone know of a product similar to the very noir-sh Japanese rice seaweed crackers? My husband really liked them.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finished my latest box today...the tropical daiquiri was just so strange to me. I'm starting to think I might not sub to Graze anymore. I like that I can get deliveries weekly, but dried fruit and nuts are only exciting for so long. I switched my settings to once a month now to see if I miss it at all. If graze can start sending out some of their popcorn and pastry items like they do in the UK, I'll be much more likely to stick with it.


 this is exactly how i feel too.


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok haven't been on here very much, but from memory I will post my favorites, I just got marvelous macaroon! Zomg!! Amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I also had the firecracker it was super tasty with a slight kick. The best ones I've had out of my 8 boxes are the BBQ pistachios, fruit and seed flap jack, marvelous macaroon, Eleanor's apple crumble which even made my farts smell like cinnamon! and firecracker. (its a firecracker on the way out too watch out!!) hahahahaha there were a few that were good but didn't stand out, and there was only one I found repulsive, and that was BBQ Boston baguettes. That was not BBQ it tasted like a Nasty ketchup l, I couldn't even eat it. And the banana date loaf wasn't that great, the dates really grossed me out, hard and leathery flavorless pieces, but the yogurt covered sunflower seeds were yumtastic! but I still love graze! These were the only two so far! Ive been getting most of my boxes on Saturdays, twice I got them on a Wednesday, I was kinda hoping to get them on a week day to have as work snacks, but since I've been getting them on Saturdays, they hardly ever make it to Monday :/, but anyways this is turning out to be one really long run on sentence Bc I'm being lazy. but I'm a little bummed we don't get the olives, cakes, fresh breads or popcorn. I hope we get those items soon!!


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 17, 2013)

I got black pepper pistachios this week. OhEmGee! I loved 'em. I decreased me boxes to once per month...it ends up being a lot of snacking stuff coming once per week.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm giving graze one more week. If I get a bunch of repeats I'm decreasing my frequency to once a month.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe change the ones you have received to the lowest score? Maybe that would help with the repeats?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 17, 2013)

I just changed my preferences to "more tries" so I hope I get more new things in my next few boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got black pepper pistachios this week. OhEmGee! I loved 'em. I decreased me boxes to once per month...it ends up being a lot of snacking stuff coming once per week.


 I did the same and quite frankly I'm getting quite bored.  I may discontinue unless they introduce some new products soon.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 18, 2013)

First box:

Garden of England

Honeycomb Crunch

El Picante

Fruit and See Flapjack

I blogged about it here if anyone's curious.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly what I did.  Starting to get bored.  I want to support them but....  wish they'd hurry up and add the olives, popcorn and sweets!


 I hope they add those too.... yumm


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know of a product similar to the very noir-sh Japanese rice seaweed crackers? My husband really liked them.


 
I don't know where you are located, but here in the bay area we have a really large japanese population, and the japanese grocery stores have literally hundreds of different japanese snacks, the majority of which are soem kind of rice cracker. 

I believe Daiso is a more national brand of Japanese store, so check if you have one near you.


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 18, 2013)

I came home from a week out of town to find 3 boxes waiting for me! I labeled the bottom of each snack with its expiration date and stacked them in the pantry. At least I don't need to buy snacks for a couple of weeks!


----------



## tulosai (Mar 19, 2013)

So I guess  there is a lot of truth in 'ask and you shall receive'... I was _desperate_ to get an invite to this sub and now feel like I have been waiting for years for my first box to come.  It was 'in the mail' over a week ago, and now they are claiming m second box is in the mail too.  I know they warn this can happen and are upfront on it but I didn't realize how  annoying it would be.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I guess  there is a lot of truth in 'ask and you shall receive'... I was _desperate_ to get an invite to this sub and now feel like I have been waiting for years for my first box to come.  It was 'in the mail' over a week ago, and now they are claiming m second box is in the mail too.  I know they warn this can happen and are upfront on it but I didn't realize how  annoying it would be.


 for what its worth, once my started coming they came very regularly. Granted I usually got my "in the mail box" after the next box was in the mail, but they did come.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for what its worth, once my started coming they came very regularly. Granted I usually got my "in the mail box" after the next box was in the mail, but they did come.


 yeah my first 3 were off and then they came very regularly. too bad I decided to save money and skip a month's worth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm hoping this doesn't put me back on the weird schedule...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 19, 2013)

I finally received my 4th box that was shipped on the 1st! The box was a little beat up from its travels, but all the snacks are intact. This is the first time I have received a snack that was close to the best by date, the fruit and seed flapjacks have a best by date of today 3/19, so those will be my snack for later. My Chocolate Orange Granola is melty, and the yogurt covered seeds in my Pear Tatin are on the verge of melt status, but I'm accepting this as normal for my boxes. Plus this box sat in the metal mailbox in 80+ degree heat for about 4 hours, so that's bound to happen. I just throw them in the fridge to harden and they are still delicious as a chunk. I like my chocolate cold anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm currently expecting my 6th box, with no repeats yet (I leave everything on either trash or try), and I've been really enjoying this subscription!


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally received my 4th box that was shipped on the 1st! The box was a little beat up from its travels, but all the snacks are intact. This is the first time I have received a snack that was close to the best by date, the fruit and seed flapjacks have a best by date of today 3/19, so those will be my snack for later. *My Chocolate Orange Granola is melty, and the yogurt covered seeds in my Pear Tatin are on the verge of melt status, but I'm accepting this as normal for my boxes.* Plus this box sat in the metal mailbox in 80+ degree heat for about 4 hours, so that's bound to happen. I just throw them in the fridge to harden and they are still delicious as a chunk. I like my chocolate cold anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm currently expecting my 6th box, with no repeats yet (I leave everything on either trash or try), and I've been really enjoying this subscription!


I love living in Texas.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally received my 4th box that was shipped on the 1st! The box was a little beat up from its travels, but all the snacks are intact. This is the first time I have received a snack that was close to the best by date, the fruit and seed flapjacks have a best by date of today 3/19, so those will be my snack for later. *My Chocolate Orange Granola is melty, and the yogurt covered seeds in my Pear Tatin are on the verge of melt status, but I'm accepting this as normal for my boxes.* Plus this box sat in the metal mailbox in 80+ degree heat for about 4 hours, so that's bound to happen. I just throw them in the fridge to harden and they are still delicious as a chunk. I like my chocolate cold anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm currently expecting my 6th box, with no repeats yet (I leave everything on either trash or try), and I've been really enjoying this subscription!
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

oooo you got nacho libre. i love that one.

yep.i was lucky my chuao chocolate didn't melt in the mail from my birchbox order. i would have cried.

p.s. YAY AUSTIN


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooo you got nacho libre. i love that one.
> 
> ...


 I designate one snack per box to give to the BF, he's getting the Nacho Libre lol

Yeah Austin! I went to the Austin St Patrick's Day Festival over on Mopac on Sunday, it was fun!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 26, 2013)

Box number 6 has arrived...it's been cooler here, so nothing melted!





And box 7 has posted...

hot cross yum

boston baguettes

orange and ginger flapjack

bounty hunter

Hot Cross Yum is my only repeat in 7 boxes (glad to get it again!), and it's the only thing I have marked as 'Like'. Everything else is marked 'Try' or 'Trash', and my preference is set to 'more tries'.


----------



## IffB (Mar 26, 2013)

I love the snacks, but I canceled the subscription after not receiving a box again last week...I just can't have my cc charged every week for merchandise I do not receive.

The warmer weather is also a concern (although we had flurries in Atlanta this morning!).  If these boxes are produced in the UK,  they do not normally add paraffin wax to their chocolates, an addition that helps the chocolate remain firm on warmer temperatures. That is why the "buttons" are so delicious and melt on your mouth.  I cannot imagine they surviving our summer heat, and most of my favorites have chocolate in the mix.


----------



## teastrong (Mar 26, 2013)

My 7th box is due to arrive this week with my first repeat, the apple cinnamon flapjacks. I'm actually pleased to receive repeats so I will stop tearing into every snack the minute the box arrives to try each item. With repeat items that I know I like I can treat these boxes like they were intended, as portioned snacks and not eat the entire box in one sitting.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Mar 26, 2013)

Box #8 arrived - 2nd Nibblebox for me - and I loved the Hickory Smoked Nuts &amp; Seeds and the Jaffa Cake (loved those orange flavored raisins + the dark chocolate):


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 26, 2013)

I've decided to cancel, the snacks were great but I think I could spend $5 on more snacks than I received. I've had a good 6 box run. Getting a box every 2 weeks instead of every week, made me realize I really didn't miss the snacks when I wasn't getting them. I just forgot about it until my next box came.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've decided to cancel, the snacks were great but I think I could spend $5 on more snacks than I received. I've had a good 6 box run. Getting a box every 2 weeks instead of every week, made me realize I really didn't miss the snacks when I wasn't getting them. I just forgot about it until my next box came.


 I've been canceled for quite a while and this is how I feel. I just don't miss the snacks. I prefer things like veggies and hummus anyway.


----------



## krickets (Mar 27, 2013)

I am gonna wait a few more weeks before I decide to cancel. I have gotten 4 boxes so far. I find that I am becoming more selective about things I decide to keep as try/like/love. I was much easier to please on box 1 than I was on box 4! My favorite things so far have been:

Marvelous Macaroon

Hot Cross Yum

Banoffee Pie

and the Flapjacks

I didn't like the Cranberry and Honey Nut Granola at all, which I got this week and that was a disappointment because I was looking forward to it. I ended up having to put it in milk at eat it like cereal in order to enjoy it. But I still have high hopes for the orange granola which I have yet to try. I think I am going to keep my list of non-trashed items really short once I've tried a few more things that way I know I'll love what I get. If not I might just cancel as well.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2013)

I just for my first graze box and I enjoyed 3 of the 4 snacks. I was surprised how small the box was (thin) but the presentation is so nice. I love the personalization too. My husband and I sat down to try the snacks together. We got: Fruit and seed flapjacks: so good. And super soft. I wasn't expecting to like this but it was nice and sweet. Hubby liked it too and he's picky! Bonnie wee oatbakes with red onion marmalade: I kinda screwed up on this one. I smelt the oatbakes before eating them and they smelt like dog treats. I wasn't a fan at all and the smell just lingered. Husband didn't like either. Hot cross yum: was my husbands favorite. He doesn't like almonds at all and he actually ate these almonds. He liked the sponge pieces too. I liked it too. Loved the almonds and the orange infused raisins were surprising, in a good way. Garden of England: I loved the apples. But I love when apples are still chewy. Husband ate the strawberries cause I don't like them. We both had never tasted a blackcurrant but they were good. Really bitter/sour. My dog even ate one? Lol I am on weight watchers and I loved that they included the nutritional facts and they're all within my daily allotment. I was overall satisfied and can't wait to see what else I get!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 27, 2013)

I received this email from Graze today, I hadn't thought about Easter slowing down the USPS:

Merry Spring!

Easter is coming up and USPS has told us that all the egg-citement makes it a big weekend for them!

We donâ€™t want your goodies to be held up in transit, so we are preparing and billing your next box a few days later than usual to make sure that your snacks are as fresh as possible.

So your box will arrive a little later next week, but will be back to normal the week after.

Have an amazing weekend!

All the best,

the graze team x

I've been billed on Friday for the extent on my account, and now My account says I will be billed every Tuesday.

"We'll bill you at *2am every Tuesday*. We'll bill you next at *2am EST* on *Tuesday Apr 2nd*, so you have until then to make changes."

Per the email, I expected this one time change for a billing date of Tuesday for April 2nd, but I wonder if it will go back to Fridays after this next charge or stay on Tuesdays? I guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 27, 2013)

I got a last week's box today and one of them was absolute liquid. Since I live in a place that is 80 degrees or more pretty much year round this could be a problem for anything chocolate. I really enjoy the treats and don't even mind popping them in the freezer but it was just a lump of goo. We will see. I might remove all chocolate items to avoid this in the future.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just for my first graze box and I enjoyed 3 of the 4 snacks. I was surprised how small the box was (thin) but the presentation is so nice. I love the personalization too.
> 
> My husband and I sat down to try the snacks together. We got:
> ...


 Glad that you liked it (mostly)! I'm a huge fan of the flapjacks, in any flavor!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a last week's box today and one of them was absolute liquid. Since I live in a place that is 80 degrees or more pretty much year round this could be a problem for anything chocolate. I really enjoy the treats and don't even mind popping them in the freezer but it was just a lump of goo. We will see. *I might remove all chocolate items to avoid this in the future.*


 Or at least during the hotter months. It's been a bit cooler here so I was pleased when I found that the two items in my box on Monday that had chocolate hadn't melted at all, that was a first! I don't mind refrigerating them otherwise though, I love chocolate in any form lol

I am trashing one though, Marvelous Macaroon wasn't very marvelous for me.


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 29, 2013)

My boxes finally seem to have gotten on schedule, or they were until I got that Easter-is-a-busy-mail-time email. I'm waiting for my 6th box, which should be here tomorrow. It's the first box to have any repeats, and fortunately they are both items I loved (Summer Berry Compote and Herby Bread Basket) so I'm looking forward to getting them again.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 31, 2013)

Does anyone know if they have ambitions to maybe sell bigger sizes of their goodies?


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 31, 2013)

I doubt that they do plan to sell larger sizes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if they have ambitions to maybe sell bigger sizes of their goodies?


 Not that I have seen or heard, but I so wish they would!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 1, 2013)

I still haven't gotten my box from last week! Soooo want my snacks!


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 1, 2013)

I haven't either! I'm really looking forward to this box too.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't either! I'm really looking forward to this box too.


 Right, I'm getting my beloved Hot Cross Yum again, me wants it my preciousssss

ANd, last week my box on the site didn't update until Tuesday, and it hasn't updated this week yet either. It used to always update on Saturday! WTF, graze!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right, I'm getting my beloved Hot Cross Yum again, me wants it my preciousssss
> 
> ANd, last week my box on the site didn't update until Tuesday, and it hasn't updated this week yet either. It used to always update on Saturday! WTF, graze!


 I got changed from Saturday to Tuesday but I got an e-mail saying they were doing that.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just got a terrible box Cookies and cream-threw it out. Just nasty. No Orange ginger flapjacks--YUCK. I don't like any of the flapjacks I've tried, they are so sweet! I trashed them all Garden of England-didn't try yet Texan corn salsa-nice, but boring My plan is to trash all but 4-6 snacks that I love and just keep getting those every month.


----------



## Totem (Apr 2, 2013)

I changed my shipping to every 2 weeks since that is whenever I get a box.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've skipped 4 weeks in a row with 2 more to go on my current schedule. and I don't miss them one bit.


----------



## morre22 (Apr 3, 2013)

So excited, I finally subbed to Grazebox!! Super excited =] I like that the first box is free too that is a nice plus!


----------



## Deenellie (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got a terrible box
> 
> Cookies and cream-threw it out. Just nasty. No
> ...


 Let them know how much you hated this box.  Perhaps they'll credit you.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 3, 2013)

I love Graze box. I figured I'd step in and counter a bit of the negativity.  On my third box and no dupes so far, though this one is a bit 'late' (late being a relative term for them). If you can get over the funky schedule I love the snacks.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2013)

I decided to change mine to weekly because my husband and I loved it so much. He kept asking me when the next one came. I figured for $5 ($20 monthly), it was fun for us to sit down and try new "healthier" snacks. I am sure I will get tired of it but I am only on my second box!

This one from my dashboard says:

yin &amp; yang, crackling black pepper corn, summer berry flapjack and cookies and cream.

Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## krickets (Apr 3, 2013)

I have to agree. Despite the delivery unpredictability and the unfortunate moments when you just don't really like one of the snacks, I love Graze. 

My boxes finally started coming pretty much on schedule this week and last week. (4th and 5th boxes) I'm just afraid with the Easter pushback it might mess that up. But hopefully it will stabilize again soon.

I've been getting a lot of snacks lately that I haven't liked as much as I had hoped. But to be honest, I didn't expect to like everything just by the way it looks. You never know if something is to your liking or not until you actually taste it, right?

Eventually, after I've tried more things I plan to follow lead and trash all but the things I really really love. I'm less concerned about unpredictability as I am concerned with liking what I get. The mystery was cool at first, but now, 5 boxes in, I am somewhat less adventurous. I've noticed some of their savory snacks aren't as good as I'd hoped, but that's typical of me -- I'm much harder to please when it comes to savory. I haven't had any repeats yet, and that includes box #6 which hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Graze box. I figured I'd step in and counter a bit of the negativity.  On my third box and no dupes so far, though this one is a bit 'late' (late being a relative term for them). If you can get over the funky schedule I love the snacks.


 I definitely love my Graze! I am waiting on my 8th box, and have only received 3 repeats out of 32 items. I have left everything on 'try' to up my chances of cycling through one of each kind of snack that I haven't 'trashed'. Sometimes my boxes come within a week, sometimes a week and a half, and only once 2 weeks.  I'm ok with the shipping that I have experienced, and I love the quality of the snacks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (Apr 3, 2013)

2nd box! woo! Frankly, I wasn't too thrilled about this box.... Excited for my next one though!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 2nd box! woo! Frankly, I wasn't too thrilled about this box.... Excited for my next one though!


 Ooh I love the pear tatin and dark rocky road!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 3, 2013)

I finally got my box from last week!

Hot Cross Yum - still my favorite

Salt and Vinegar nuts - tried before also, still yummy

Smoky Gazpacho Dip - I really liked it!

Festival Fruits - Just okay. I liked the pear, especially, but I don't want to get this one often, so I trashed it.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 4, 2013)

I have had two boxes in the mail all the time for 3 weeks. I just tossed all my chocolate because they are showing up looking like nut soup.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 4, 2013)

I just got my box shipped on 3/28! Super speedy! Unfortunately, the box shipped on 3/21 has yet to surface. That one had billionaire's shortbread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sent email about it. We'll see what the answer is when they respond.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box shipped on 3/28! Super speedy! Unfortunately, the box shipped on 3/21 has yet to surface. That one had billionaire's shortbread.
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh no!!!! I am getting Billionaire's Shortbread next week for the second time. They could send me that every week.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box shipped on 3/28! Super speedy! Unfortunately, the box shipped on 3/21 has yet to surface. That one had billionaire's shortbread.
> 
> 
> ...


 I just received the box that was shipped on 3/22 today 4/3...I hope yours shows up soon! Sometimes mine take a week, sometimes a week and a half.

ETA: Hmmm..the snack total just dropped from 89 to 88...I wonder which one was removed?


----------



## catipa (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 2nd box! woo! Frankly, I wasn't too thrilled about this box.... Excited for my next one though!


I really liked the My Thai, I hope I get it again soon.


----------



## catipa (Apr 4, 2013)

The Smoky Gazpacho Dip is one of my Favorites, I really like all the dipper except the apple one.


----------



## teastrong (Apr 4, 2013)

I love Graze too! I feel lucky, except for my first box all of them have come in a timely manner.  I changed my settings to send more likes and loves a few weeks ago but now I am getting lots of repeats. Repeats are ok, it means I won't rip into them and eat the whole box in a day but there are also lots of things I haven't tried yet, like the Billionaire's shortbread.   Maybe I will change it back to send more "try" items.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 4, 2013)

Got my third box today! Ripped into the billionaires shortbread immediately.  Not QUITE as awesome as I hoped/expected but still very good- liked it right away on their site.  Graze says the 4th box won't have any repeats either so overall I'm still a happy girl.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sadly, I didn't like My Thai too much and my box took a while to get to me too. CS was really nice about it though.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 5, 2013)

CS got back to me about my lost box, and they're sending another one out -- so it naturally surfaced yesterday. I'll have to dig out the email and tell them to nevermind. (Side note: Yes, I am aware that "nevermind" should be two words. As someone whose college years were the grunge era, I don't care.)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 5, 2013)

> (Side note: Yes, I am aware that "nevermind" should be two words. As someone whose college years were the grunge era, I don't care.)


 Lol!! I heart your posts


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 7, 2013)

Flipped chick = MY PROFILE PICTURE EVERYWHERE


----------



## ling168 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
CUTE!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2013)

anyone else get this email? is it the bunny cutout?


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else get this email? is it the bunny cutout?


 Yep i got this e-mail just 10~ minutes ago! And yes, it is the bunny cut out. I can't reveal the code because it seems like graze is taking a survey on how fast we receive our packages maybe? The cut out came in a similar size the graze box generally comes in.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 7, 2013)

Aww, so cute. I am considering canceling them bc of the shipping delays, though. My latest box arrived April 5 and was dated March 21. The list of boxes on the site is like three behind what it's supposed to be. I will contact them and ask them what their plans are for improving service before canceling. I really do like the snacks. I joined over two months ago so they have had some time to make it work more efficiently.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2013)

haha i guess that's nice of them. I've been skipping my graze for over a month though...i don't like their products. So i'll probably cancel either way, even if their shipping gets better.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aww, so cute. I am considering canceling them bc of the shipping delays, though. My latest box arrived April 5 and was dated March 21. The list of boxes on the site is like three behind what it's supposed to be. I will contact them and ask them what their plans are for improving service before canceling. I really do like the snacks. I joined over two months ago so they have had some time to make it work more efficiently.


 My boxes were delayed a couple times too and I end up receiving them in a bulk. I think the rain or sometimes they hold packages at stations because there aren't enough shipment? That tends to happen to my Glossybox a lot. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had a box delivery issue, and this was part of the email I received in response:

This bunny thing sounds exactly like it's part of that.  It reminds me of those emails Netflix sends out asking when you sent back a particular disc.
That's what I assumed when they asked me to enter a code on the day my bunny arrived! What a fun and clever way to check shipping speed!


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 7, 2013)

I have bunny envy!


----------



## ling168 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have bunny envy!


 ME TOO! lol It's just so adorable


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have bunny envy!
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Apr 8, 2013)

> Me too! I want one!! I'm assuming we are all going to receive one?


 Probably not, they don't need to send it to everyone to get a general idea about how long shipping takes.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Me too! I want one!! I'm assuming we are all going to receive one?
> ...


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably not, they don't need to send it to everyone to get a general idea about how long shipping takes.


 graze has had some amazing CS from my previous experience. I'm pretty sure they'll treat all subscribers equally


----------



## gemstone (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> graze has had some amazing CS from my previous experience. I'm pretty sure they'll treat all subscribers equally


 It's just a cute cardboard cut-out.  I don't exactly think that anyone not getting one is missing out or it is even unfair.   It's cardboard.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 8, 2013)

I got an email that I'l be getting the bunny, but I'm not particularly excited about it - it's cute and all, but I don't know what the heck I'l do with it...but I think it's a smart way to check shipping times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> graze has had some amazing CS from my previous experience. I'm pretty sure they'll treat all subscribers equally


 

I agree their CS is pretty great.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email that I'l be getting the bunny, but I'm not particularly excited about it - it's cute and all, but I don't know what the heck I'l do with it...but I think it's a smart way to check shipping times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol i'm not gonna lie, mine is going straight in the trash.


----------



## shammycat (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got my bunny today-it is adorable!

I went for the hip hop one to jazz up my desk.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2013)

I just got a bunny! I noticed something about the shipping label: The boxes have British postage, but this had US postage. I'm thinking they're testing shipping stuff from a location within the US!


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got a bunny! I noticed something about the shipping label: The boxes have British postage, but this had US postage. I'm thinking they're testing shipping stuff from a location within the US!


 I noticed that too when I received a bunny in the mail today. No email notice, just a nice surprise in the mail.


----------



## mikeyas (Apr 9, 2013)

I definitely think the bunny was to test shipping times from a possible US branch!

The bunny was cute but it was definitely the extra graze invite that was the most important part of the mailing!


----------



## Deenellie (Apr 10, 2013)

I've tried all of the options I chose.  Now I'm getting repeats and I'm bored.  I don't wan to cancel as I want to hold out in case they add the popcorn or olives or tea cakes!!!


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried all of the options I chose.  Now I'm getting repeats and I'm bored.  I don't wan to cancel as I want to hold out in case they add the popcorn or olives or tea cakes!!!


 Me too...I've tried and I keeping getting repeats. I even got the exact same box twice. After receiving my box last night I think I'm definitely reducing my frequency.


----------



## Deenellie (Apr 10, 2013)

I keep pushing back my orders by a month until I see something new.  I'm afraid if I cancel and they improve it'll be difficult to get back in.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too...I've tired and I keeping getting repeats. I even got the exact same box twice. After receiving my box last night I think I'm definitely reducing my frequency.


 I'm up to my 6th box and no repeats yet.

In sadder news though nooo Easter bunny for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm up to my 6th box and no repeats yet.
> 
> In sadder news though nooo Easter bunny for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You never know. I got my bunny email today. I think they may be sending waves of them.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You never know. I got my bunny email today. I think they may be sending waves of them.


 No I got the box that would have had the bunny in it and there is no bunny.  I wasn't judging based on the email but on what I actually recieved.


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No I got the box that would have had the bunny in it and there is no bunny.  I wasn't judging based on the email but on what I actually recieved.


Empty box? T_T Sad times


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 10, 2013)

> I've tried all of the options I chose. Â Now I'm getting repeats and I'm bored. Â I don't wan to cancel as I want to hold out in case they add the popcorn or olives or tea cakes!!!Â  :satisfied:


 I think I might do that too. I love the tea cake I received in my very first box!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Empty box? T_T Sad times


 Yeah. Mine still definitely came from Britain, not the US though, so I guess that may be why?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2013)

My bunny wasn't in a box. He was in a plain white envelope with cardboard padding, completely separate from any snacks.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah. Mine still definitely came from Britain, not the US though, so I guess that may be why?


 My last few boxes have said USPS for Royal Mail or something like that.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My bunny wasn't in a box. He was in a plain white envelope with cardboard padding, completely separate from any snacks.


 Oooh.  I did not understand this.  Maybe I still will get him then...

Also, does anyone know why the British Graze box has so many more snack options than the US ones?  I didn't really realize until today and I am experiencing major envy...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2013)

> Oooh. Â I did not understand this. Â Maybe I still will get him then... Also, does anyone know why the British Graze box has so many more snack options than the US ones? Â I didn't really realize until today and I am experiencing major envy...


 I think we have three theories: Some things will go bad before they are likely to arrive (during one period in particular, there were a bunch of tea cakes that weren't delivered until after expiration dates, and then they were taken off the US list), some things might not be allowed through customs, and some things probably just don't travel well over long distances. We're still the trial run, so I think we are probably going to continue to see things pulled as they reassess shipping times.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think we have three theories: Some things will go bad before they are likely to arrive (during one period in particular, there were a bunch of tea cakes that weren't delivered until after expiration dates, and then they were taken off the US list), some things might not be allowed through customs, and some things probably just don't travel well over long distances. We're still the trial run, so I think we are probably going to continue to see things pulled as they reassess shipping times.


 Oh I know we're the trial run and I wasn't meaning to sound like I was complaining or whiny- I just didn't know why.  The popcorn in particular doesn't make sense to me- surely it can make it through customs and I doubt it'd go bad if sealed.  But I wasn't and am not meaning to complain- just curious.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm also slowly getting bolder with what I'll trash- I was really conservative about it the first few boxes but this time there was an item that was just ok for me but not bad and I trashed it without much thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tara1012 (Apr 10, 2013)

Popcorn is considered a "seed" and generally can't go through customs. I tried to take popcorn (unpopped and sealed) through customs in Australia and they threw it all out. They said it was a seed and no seeds are allowed through.

So I'm guessing that is the issue with the popcorn. The rest is probably expiration dates like you guys have said. 

My boxes have been coming in a random pattern. I'll get two every other week, usually on the same day. So I'll get the previous week's super late and the current one a day or two early. It's weird. It's getting really confusing to keep track of what week I'm even on. Right now I have two boxes posted that still haven't gotten here and a new one supposedly will go out on Friday. 

I'm supposed to be getting the new Brooklyn Bites snack this week (or next week? I'm super confused) and I'm excited about it...I'm obsessed with the cheddar cashews. I wish I could find those somewhere else.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a feeling that they are aiming to open up shop here at some poit, but that this trial run was just to see if the idea was popular enough. There is no way that they are making that much profit by air mailing all these snacks from Britain.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 10, 2013)

> Popcorn is considered a "seed" and generally can't go through customs. I tried to take popcorn (unpopped and sealed) through customs in Australia and they threw it all out. They said it was a seed and no seeds are allowed through. So I'm guessing that is the issue with the popcorn. The rest is probably expiration dates like you guys have said.Â  My boxes have been coming in a random pattern. I'll get two every other week, usually on the same day. So I'll get the previous week's super late and the current one a day or two early. It's weird. It's getting really confusing to keep track of what week I'm even on. Right now I have two boxes posted that still haven't gotten here and a new one supposedly will go out on Friday.Â  I'm supposed to be getting the new Brooklyn Bites snack this week (or next week? I'm super confused) and I'm excited about it...I'm obsessed with the cheddar cashews. I wish I could find those somewhere else.Â


 Ugh ditto about the cheddar cashews! Unfortunately the only thing that comes up when you google that is vegan "cheese" made from cashews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Apr 10, 2013)

This was my first box and I thought it was so delicious!! My favorite was by far the pistachios! I can't wait for my next box.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My bunny wasn't in a box. He was in a plain white envelope with cardboard padding, completely separate from any snacks.


 Mine did too but it's the exact size as my grazebox.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Popcorn is considered a "seed" and generally can't go through customs. I tried to take popcorn (unpopped and sealed) through customs in Australia and they threw it all out. They said it was a seed and no seeds are allowed through.


 Sorry this response is a little belated but then what about all the other seeds they send, like the pumpkin and sunflower seeds?


----------



## gemstone (Apr 11, 2013)

> Sorry this response is a little belated but then what about all the other seeds they send, like the pumpkin and sunflower seeds?


 Those are already cooked. Popping corn in its natural form is a viable seed, and as such can introduce serious seed-borne diseases.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 11, 2013)

I got my 3rd box and it was delicious!


----------



## catipa (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 3rd box and it was delicious! I posted a review on my blog here... in case anyone's curious.


That's a great box, I can't wait to try the Super Berry Detox.  I have had all the rest and really liked them.


----------



## JessP (Apr 12, 2013)

I got an email this morning saying that I was going to get the Graze bunny (yay!) and it actually showed up today - so cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Apr 12, 2013)

I got my bunny today too!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bunny today too!


 Still bunny-less over here, *sadface*.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 12, 2013)

I guess no bunny for me. I never even got an email about one. Heh.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's a great box, I can't wait to try the Super Berry Detox.  I have had all the rest and really liked them.


 
I really liked Super Berry Detox!


----------



## ling168 (Apr 12, 2013)

I got an email about the bunny today! I am getting one!!! yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 13, 2013)

Somebody got her bunny email today, and is a little too excited about it!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 13, 2013)

My box looks totally messed up this week! Trust me - the other side looks exactly the same. There's a light stamp on the front that reads "RECEIVED in bad condition"... I've never had that on any of my packages before..


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Were the snacks damaged?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2013)

wooh hoo finally got the bunny email! i guess this means my box from LAST week should be here this week. i really hope they work out these scheduling/shipping kinks soon.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 14, 2013)

My bunny was waiting in my mailbox today! I noticed that he came from Nature Delivered in Wilmington, DE. Evidently the address is for a company that provides registered agent services, so I guess they're really trying to sort out the delivery-from-England issue after all.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 14, 2013)

> Were the snacks damaged?


 The plastic seem to have a slightly different shape on the most damaged corner. Like it's a lot more raised. All the paper napkins and invite paper seemed to be soaked and then dried. I e-mailed them and asked what's going on and this is the response I received: Gina replied: Hi Jannet, Thanks for getting in touch and bringing this to our attention. We are really sorry and shocked to hear about your box, especially as all boxes are securely banded shut with a tamper proof seal before they leave the graze kitchen. Right now we are on the look out for a bigger graze kitchen in the US, so hopefully it shouldn't be too much longer to wait until we can improve the deliveries. We will immediately investigate with USPS and I've also make sure that your next box is free of charge. Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with. All the best, Gina Hopefully, they will have their new graze kitchen soon and have more of their tea and cakes!


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, clearly water damaged.



> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The plastic seem to have a slightly different shape on the most damaged corner. Like it's a lot more raised. All the paper napkins and invite paper seemed to be soaked and then dried. I e-mailed them and asked what's going on and this is the response I received:
> 
> ...


 Glad they are taking care of it. It's also really good to know they are looking into upgrading for us here in the US


----------



## ling168 (Apr 18, 2013)

I haven't thought of a name for him yet, but he keeps me company at my desk.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The plastic seem to have a slightly different shape on the most damaged corner. Like it's a lot more raised. All the paper napkins and invite paper seemed to be soaked and then dried. I e-mailed them and asked what's going on and this is the response I received:
> 
> ...


 
That good that they're taking care of that for you.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 19, 2013)

Still bunnyless here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thinking of giving up graze- had a doctor's appointment today and my weight, which I was blissfully unaware of, has reached a depressing point.  Cutting the snacks might be a good idea...


----------



## KayEss (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still bunnyless here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thinking of giving up graze- had a doctor's appointment today and my weight, which I was blissfully unaware of, has reached a depressing point.  Cutting the snacks might be a good idea...


 Uh oh, I hate doctor's appointments for a lot of reasons, but this is a big one. Last time the nurse noticed my discomfort and said "you don't need to look!" Which was sweet of her...until she had me fill out a section of my chart with the new weight on it. Ugh.

Anyway, if you actually really like Graze's products, they're definitely on the better side of the snacking scale. Snacks are good so you don't get too hungry before the next real meal and of course it's better to keep your body fueled with baby meals anyway, so I think Graze really helps with that. Most of their products are fruits, nuts, and seeds, all of which provide nutrients and are filling enough for a pretty "good" snack. So if you have no other reason to cancel, don't do it because you want to diet!

Not trying to tell you what to do, but I don't think cutting snacks, especially the healthier ones, is necessary. Just my two cents though. And of course if you're growing disillusioned with the snacks then cutting the membership down or canceling altogether makes some sense.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh oh, I hate doctor's appointments for a lot of reasons, but this is a big one. Last time the nurse noticed my discomfort and said "you don't need to look!" Which was sweet of her...until she had me fill out a section of my chart with the new weight on it. Ugh.
> 
> ...


 Yeah for me the issue with the boxes has been they have not sent me repeats so usually instead of doing the sensible thing and eating one per day I am like 'I will just eat one' but then I am like wellll I am not THAT full it can't hurt to try another and so on- I'm not able to limit myself to one per day and sometimes I eat all 4 not exatly at once, but within a few hours of each other.

I know this is obviously a self control thing in large part, but it never hurts to eliminate the temptation for a while...


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 19, 2013)

I got:

Summer Berry Flapjack

Dark Rocky Road

Pomodoro Rustichella

Chilli &amp; Lime Pistachios


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm waiting on my 11th box, and I've only had 5 repeat items leaving everything on 'try'. Loving the assortment I am getting!


----------



## unicorn (May 4, 2013)

I'm still waiting on my first box - it shipped last week, so I'm hoping it will show up in the next few days!

My first box has:


orange &amp; ginger flapjack
chocolate orange granola
jaffa cake
cheddar gorge

They just charged for my second box and its supposed to have:


honeycomb flapjack (SOOO EXCITED FOR THIS!)
pomodoro rustichella
garden of england
natural vanilla seeds

i can't wait for them to arrive! i trashed a lot of the savory and spicy stuff when i signed up since I rarely enjoy those kinds of flavors, so my boxes will tend towards the sweet side.


----------



## Val Erler (May 4, 2013)

i wonder how long it will be before they open up more spots to the public. im dying for weekly snacks in my mailbox!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 4, 2013)

So apparently I have trashed too many items and if I keep trashing them, they won't have enough snacks to send me and they will notify and refund me. I have about 20 untried snacks, that's not counting the ones I like or love. I think it's pretty silly that they can't just keep sending me a box of repeats. If I trash items it's for a reason. I could see if I literally had 1-3 snacks that weren't trashed and that's it. Oh well, it'll save me money I guess


----------



## dressupthedog (May 4, 2013)

> So apparently I have trashed too many items and if I keep trashing them, they won't have enough snacks to send me and they will notify and refund me. I have about 20 untried snacks, that's not counting the ones I like or love. I think it's pretty silly that they can't just keep sending me a box of repeats. If I trash items it's for a reason. I could see if I literally had 1-3 snacks that weren't trashed and that's it. Oh well, it'll save me money I guess


 They don't make every snack every week. So, they might not make 4 of your untrashed snacks in one week.


----------



## gemstone (May 4, 2013)

I'm finally getting my dream all savory box! I know I possibly could have made it happen by trashing all of the sweet snacks, but I do enjoy those also.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 4, 2013)

MMM...I just love my Graze boxes! I like how every box has something I don't mind 'donating' to the BF, so he can join in a *little* of the fun LOL (his will be the veggie sushi plate this week). So far this is my 12th box, and by leaving everything on Try or Trash, I have received 7 repeats out of 48 items.






Fruit and seed flap jacks






Eton mess






Veggie sushi plate






Cranberry and honey nut granola


----------



## TXSlainte (May 4, 2013)

I seem to be getting my boxes on a normal schedule. I'm billed on Friday, and for the last couple of weeks my boxes have arrived the Thursday after I'm billed. Keep up the good work, Graze.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## unicorn (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I seem to be getting my boxes on a normal schedule. I'm billed on Friday, and for the last couple of weeks my boxes have arrived the Thursday after I'm billed. Keep up the good work, Graze.


 What shipping method are they using? I want to keep an eye out if its USPS, since my mailman seems to like to toss packages next to the mailbox at the end of the driveway (and then they end up in the rain drainage ditch...) rather than bringing them to the porch lately. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (May 5, 2013)

> What shipping method are they using? I want to keep an eye out if its USPS, since my mailman seems to like to toss packages next to the mailbox at the end of the driveway (and then they end up in the rain drainage ditch...) rather than bringing them to the porch lately. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine came via royal mail/usps.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 5, 2013)

> What shipping method are they using? I want to keep an eye out if its USPS, since my mailman seems to like to toss packages next to the mailbox at the end of the driveway (and then they end up in the rain drainage ditch...) rather than bringing them to the porch lately. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They use USPS. I think the Graze box would actually fit in your mailbox, though, so no tossing would be involved.


----------



## unicorn (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They use USPS. I think the Graze box would actually fit in your mailbox, though, so no tossing would be involved.


 Here's hoping!


----------



## Maggiedoll (May 6, 2013)

I was kinda missing Graze, so I decided to sign back up for the every other week plan.





I find it weird/annoying, in preferences I selected that I wanted more snacks that I rated "like" or "love" but they seem to consistently give me at least two from my "try" list.  I can't quite figure out how their algorithm must be working to do that.  Half of every box being from the ones I rated "try" doesn't seem to fit my "I'd like to receive more snacks that I said I 'like' or 'love"" preference selection. 

ETA: Unless it takes into account the number of different snacks in each category, so I'm getting more "try" foods because I have more that I rated try?  I used it as somewhat of a catch-all for the foods that I didn't think I'd dislike but that I wasn't particularly excited about.  Maybe I should be quicker about just trashing the ones that don't make my mouth water just looking at the picture.  I could always untrash them later.


----------



## unicorn (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Maggiedoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was kinda missing Graze, so I decided to sign back up for the every other week plan.
> 
> ...


 Do you have a lot of snacks listed as like or love? They don't make every snack every week. If you're getting a lot of trys despite asking for mostly like/love, it might just be that you don't have enough like/love snacks to fill a box for that particular week depending on what the kitchens are making.


----------



## unicorn (May 6, 2013)

My first graze box arrived today!






Orange and Ginger Flapjack
Jaffa Cake
Cheddar Gorge
Chocolate Orange Granola

I'm TRYING to not eat it all right away. I did open Jaffa Cake and boy is it good. The orange-infused raisins in particular, and I'm not usually a raisin fan at all. They give everything in the package a really delicious orange flavor. I could honestly eat a whole bag of the orange raisins alone. There were only 4 chocolate pieces, but the whole thing is CRAZY sweet so its actually perfect. And I say that as someone with a ridiculous sweet tooth. I could only eat half, I'm saving the rest for later. Really filling and definitely scratches the chocolate/sweet tooth itch. I'm putting this on like. Its good, but REALLY sweet and something I think i'll save for when my sweet tooth cravings are calling.


----------



## unicorn (May 7, 2013)

So, more graze box #1 reviews! I just had the *orange and ginger flapjack* for breakfast. I didn't expect to really LOVE love it since sometimes ginger flavors are a hit or miss, but this was INSANELY delicious. I figured it would be just a normal granola bar, but its really soft and chewy, like a homemade bar. The orange isn't overpowering and the ginger flavor gives it just a little spice.

Definitely a love, i'd buy these bars in bulk tbh. i have the chocolate-honeycomb version coming in next week's box and i am sooooo excited. I want more!


----------



## gemstone (May 7, 2013)

> So, more graze box #1 reviews! I just had the *orange and ginger flapjack* for breakfast. I didn't expect to really LOVE love it since sometimes ginger flavors are a hit or miss, but this was INSANELY delicious. I figured it would be just a normal granola bar, but its really soft and chewy, like a homemade bar. The orange isn't overpowering and the ginger flavor gives it just a little spice. Definitely a love, i'd buy these bars in bulk tbh. i have the chocolate-honeycomb version coming in next week's box and i am sooooo excited. I want more!


 These are so simple to make! Here is a recipe: http://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/2010/03/british_flapjacks These would just need some orange zest and either ground or grated ginger, depending on your preference.


----------



## unicorn (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are so simple to make! Here is a recipe:
> 
> ...


 ohhh gosh i love you for posting this. I'm gonna make a bunch of these when i go camping in june i think!


----------



## lioness90 (May 7, 2013)

Last week's Graze box:





Honeycomb Crunch, Salt and Vinegar nut selection, Herby bread basket, Dark Rocky Road

*I ate most of it before I could take good pics 





Next Week's Graze box:





Honeycomb Flapjack, Bakewell tart, My thai, Pomodoro rustichella


----------



## tara1012 (May 7, 2013)

Did they get rid of the Strawberry Milkshake snack? I LOVE the strawberries in Garden of England and have been waiting to try Strawberry Milkshake, but I just noticed it's not on the website anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did they get rid of the Strawberry Milkshake snack? I LOVE the strawberries in Garden of England and have been waiting to try Strawberry Milkshake, but I just noticed it's not on the website anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah they did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they said something about reformulating it or something. Making it better somehow before they relist it. I loved the one I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tara1012 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## unicorn (May 8, 2013)

I finished the rest of box 1 last night/today and I'm really impressed!

*Cheddar Gorge* - I wasn't expecting to be wowed by this because I don't usually like savory flavors or anything remotely spicy. I'm a big wuss. It was REALLY good though. The cheese cashews were insane.. they need to offer those on their own tbh. I surprisingly liked the salsa corn sticks too - just the right amount of spice to give it a little kick and flavor. The baked herb bites were kinda meh, they had an odd sytrofoam-ish texture and a mixture of herbs that I thought was a bit too strong. There weren't many of those though, and the cheese cashews made up for it. *Like. *

*Chocolate Orange Granola* - This wasn't bad at all, it just wasn't very exciting. I couldn't really taste the orange flavor at all in the raisins or the granola, which was odd since it was so pronounced in the jaffa cake. The chocolate in this was a lot better than in the jaffa cake - just the right size for a hint of flavor and sweetness rather than overpowering like jaffa's chocolate pieces were. The almonds in this were really good. Again, I didn't hate this, it was just kinda boring. I think if they kicked up the orange flavor it could be really delicious. I wouldnt turn my nose up if it showed up in another box, but I can't say its something I really liked or am chomping at the bit to try again.. so I'm not sure what to rate this. Honestly, I'll probably trash it for now.. there are so many other things to try I don't want to bother with something so meh!

So for box 1 I've got 1 love (orange and ginger flapjack), 2 like (jaffa cake and cheddar gorge), and 1 'meh' that I'm going to trash just because it was boring (chocolate orange granola). Not bad for a first box, I think!

Next week's box is looking yummy:


Chocolate Honeycomb Flapjack
Pomodoro Rustichella
Garden of England
Natural Vanilla Seeds


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 8, 2013)

I officially got the first snack I've actually hated (out of...I don't know how many boxes, but I've subbed since the first one!)

Pure Vitality.





The Inca berries are incredibly sour, ick! I ended up picking out the apricots and just eating them. The pumpkin seeds are okay but unflavored and boring. This one is a trash, for sure.

I also tried Nacho Libre. This one is okay. The salsa almonds are yummy! The chilli corn and cheesy sombreros are okay. This one will probably be a like.





As with several of the savory mixes, I wish you could get the flavored nuts without the other things!


----------



## unicorn (May 8, 2013)

That is REALLY odd that the inca berries were sour. You might actually want to email them about that - they might have gone bad or not been ripe. Inca berries are supposedly 'sweet and mildly tart' according to most descriptions i've read. i've never had them so idk, but that sounds off!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I officially got the first snack I've actually hated (out of...I don't know how many boxes, but I've subbed since the first one!)
> 
> ...


That sounds familiar, I had a mix one time with berries that I literally thought tasted sour. I wonder if this was it. Hmm


----------



## EmGee (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is REALLY odd that the inca berries were sour. You might actually want to email them about that - they might have gone bad or not been ripe. Inca berries are supposedly 'sweet and mildly tart' according to most descriptions i've read. i've never had them so idk, but that sounds off!


Inca berries are not really sweet.

When they are fresh apparently they look like tiny tomatoes. I actually bought some that were fresh here and did not realize it was the same thing as they were grown here and called something else like "cerise de terre" or ground cherry/berry.

They looked like tiny tomatoes and had nothing to do with berries at all....

My friend looked this up last week, so I did not know this either.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physalis_peruviana

I just read it is related to the tomatillo....really???


----------



## ktb1 (May 11, 2013)

Just changed my Graze box to once a month delivery.    I was really hoping they'd add some new items.


----------



## unicorn (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just changed my Graze box to once a month delivery.    I was really hoping they'd add some new items.


 They seem to change stuff up seasonally (i assume with what is more readily available/in-season), so i'd expect some new stuff for summertime soon. hopefully they'll be opening the US kitchen soon so they can offer stuff like the popcorn, brownies, and teacakes!


----------



## KayEss (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They seem to change stuff up seasonally (i assume with what is more readily available/in-season), so i'd expect some new stuff for summertime soon. hopefully they'll be opening the US kitchen soon so they can offer stuff like the popcorn, brownies, and teacakes!


 That's what I'm hoping for! I'm only getting boxes every once and awhile right now but I'm really hoping that new stuff starts cropping up soon. It just HAS to if they open a facility in the US, and given the demand that seems very likely.


----------



## sunnycherry (May 14, 2013)

I'm so excited! I managed to get a Graze code. I'm suppose to receive my box next week but I just hope it comes before I leave for my trip so I can bring some with me


----------



## unicorn (May 14, 2013)

My latest box just arrived! Seems like they're on a pretty good shipping schedule now - my boxes arrive almost exactly a week after being charged.


----------



## morre22 (May 15, 2013)

I got my 3rd box in and the bonnie wee oatbakes were gross lol


----------



## tulosai (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aw I actually have them as a like.


----------



## Andi B (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw I actually have them as a like.


 They're actually a love for me....call me crazy!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 16, 2013)

The oatbakes taste like hay to me. Or dog treats lol


----------



## wadedl (May 16, 2013)

The oatbakes only taste good with the onion dip


----------



## unicorn (May 17, 2013)

Okay, they are REEALLY ramping up the shipping speed! My third box just arrived today - I'm not even done with the second which I got on Tuesday.

The third box *just* shipped on Monday. If this keeps up, I might actually be getting boxes delivered the same week I'm charged rather than a week behind.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not subbed anymore, but I thought they were terrible. Never got a dipper I liked, actually.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2013)

I love the Bonnie Wee Oatbakes, but I agree - they are best with the onion marmalade. I love flavors like that, though!


----------



## ling168 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So apparently I have trashed too many items and if I keep trashing them, they won't have enough snacks to send me and they will notify and refund me. I have about 20 untried snacks, that's not counting the ones I like or love.
> 
> I think it's pretty silly that they can't just keep sending me a box of repeats. If I trash items it's for a reason. I could see if I literally had 1-3 snacks that weren't trashed and that's it. Oh well, it'll save me money I guess


 
I thought they would just send repeats... that's kind of a bummer :-/


----------



## ling168 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're actually a love for me....call me crazy!


 
I was the only one in my family to like the oatbakes.... glad I'm not alone out there haha


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So apparently I have trashed too many items and if I keep trashing them, they won't have enough snacks to send me and they will notify and refund me. I have about 20 untried snacks, that's not counting the ones I like or love.
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2013)

I noticed that it looks like they're down to 82 snacks now.  I've trashed a lot of stuff that I would actually like to continue getting -- once summer is over.  It's not hot in *my* area, but this stuff is crossing pretty much the entire country to get to me, so it's going through many types of weather, and the chocolate isn't faring well.  I'm hoping for more new savory things.  I've had really good luck with that side of their menu.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 19, 2013)

I cancelled my subscription with them a couple of weeks ago and I'm now going to try Naturebox. Graze took to long I ship and although their customer service was great, I kept getting boxes with expired products. The expired items were mostly the dippers and flapjacks which were my favorite items so it was a bummer when I couldn't eat them. I keep think that if I switch to naturebox that its too expensive. But it is the same monthly cost as graze and you get more snacks.


----------



## unicorn (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I cancelled my subscription with them a couple of weeks ago and I'm now going to try Naturebox. Graze took to long I ship and although their customer service was great, I kept getting boxes with expired products. The expired items were mostly the dippers and flapjacks which were my favorite items so it was a bummer when I couldn't eat them.
> 
> I keep think that if I switch to naturebox that its too expensive. But it is the same monthly cost as graze and you get more snacks.


 What part of the country do you live in? They seem to have really improved shipping - my last box arrived 5 days after shipping, same week I was charged for it. Granted, I am on the east coast so that might make a difference.


----------



## unicorn (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that it looks like they're down to 82 snacks now.  I've trashed a lot of stuff that I would actually like to continue getting -- once summer is over.  It's not hot in *my* area, but this stuff is crossing pretty much the entire country to get to me, so it's going through many types of weather, and the chocolate isn't faring well.  I'm hoping for more new savory things.  I've had really good luck with that side of their menu.


 My honeycomb flapjack's chocolate topping was totally melted last week, haha. It still tasted good though. I noticed the box I'm getting this week is all savory stuff and dried fruit -- nothing with chocolate at all - I wonder if they're taking weather into consideration?


----------



## ling168 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone else mentioned earlier, I guess they don't make every snack every week, so they need us to like a certain amount so they can always be sure they have four available items to send that week.


 
I probably missed that, but that makes sense.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## unicorn (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I understand it, but I really wish there was a way for me to get Hot Cross Yum every week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh god, I just had those last week and was raving to my boyfriend about how we had to figure out the recipe so we could eat it all the time.


----------



## tulosai (May 20, 2013)

How many had you guys trashed before you start getting this message? I've trashed 14 so far...


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2013)

> How many had you guys trashed before you start getting this message? I've trashed 14 so far...


 You should be good. I've trashed 46 so far (plus some that have discontinued) and have yet to get it.


----------



## Lindalk (May 21, 2013)

I canceled yesterday, I was limited on what I could eat because of nut issues and to me it was not worth it.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 23, 2013)

Here's my FIRST Graze box - 









I wish the My Thai snack were larger! The quantity is not enough, especially since it's such an awesome snack.


----------



## unicorn (Mar 31, 2014)

I just reupped my sub a few weeks ago.. they seem to have made a LOT of really awesome changes. I'm charged like clockwork Friday morning for the upcoming week's sub, which arrives Monday.

Granted, I'm in MD which is only a hop, skip, and jump away from their NJ distribution center -- but still, super impressed! It looks like they've added a lot of new snacks too. You can also set up multiple weekly/biweekly etc subscriptions on the same account really easily, and do one-off boxes. I got a second weekly box for my boyfriend so he stops stealing my goodies.


----------



## purpleorchid (Apr 14, 2014)

I just signed up for this box, and the first one arrived today! I love it. I got the dried apples that dip in toffee, the "morning energizer", fruit and seed flapjack, and pomodoro rustichella. I liked everything I tried so far!

If I'd like to get a repeat of an item, is it better to mark it as "Love" or to keep it at "Try"?


----------



## DeSha (Apr 14, 2014)

Mark it as love it.


----------



## purpleorchid (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 25, 2014)

Got my first box from them this week and I'm obsessed! I love that there's a special low calorie box. Plus everything is so cute and personalized. I was nervous about that gazpacho dip, but it's AMAZING.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if their shipping has gotten better? I've been wanting to resub because I like their snacks but I was hoping their shipping became a little more consistent.


----------



## purpleorchid (Apr 28, 2014)

I've only just started subscribing, but so far my Graze boxes have come on the Monday of the week I expected them--very prompt!

One just arrived today with:

My Thai (delicious!)

haven't tried these yet:

bananas foster

chili lime pistachios

triple berry smoothie

I love this box!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 28, 2014)

Got my first box today! 

My Thai

Banana Caramel Dippers

Garden of England

Herby Bread Basket

Very happy with the selection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Apr 28, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Does anyone know if their shipping has gotten better? I've been wanting to resub because I like their snacks but I was hoping their shipping became a little more consistent.


Yes, it is better. I do think some things tasted a little better coming from England. The dried fruit mainly. They added popcorn and a few other snacks as I was going to cancel. Its nice having the little packets of treats.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 29, 2014)

I tried this on a whim with a free code. I also got Nibblr which I wasn't really a fan of. My box is in the mail and this is what it includes http://grz.cm/b/VRPJVQ

So far it looks pretty delicious! I'm much more excited about this one than Nibblr. I'm pretty sure I went ahead and paused Nibblr until my 100th birthday lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

My new graze box is available online! It's not any of the things I was dying to try... like my thai and all the cheese, bread, and pistachio ones...  but I'm still excited. They're just so cute and personalized when you open them up.

http://grz.cm/b/DZVDQD


----------



## tulosai (May 4, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Does anyone know if their shipping has gotten better? I've been wanting to resub because I like their snacks but I was hoping their shipping became a little more consistent.


Yes.  Now that they ship from America I get my box on Tuesdays, every time, like clockwork.


----------



## Spazkatt (May 4, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yes.  Now that they ship from America I get my box on Tuesdays, every time, like clockwork.


Yes, my husband and I both get ours every tuesday as well. I really like the popping corn, I hope they add the slightly sweet that the U K boxes have &amp; possibly add a cheese flavor!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 4, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Yes, my husband and I both get ours every tuesday as well. I really like the popping corn, I hope they add the slightly sweet that the U K boxes have &amp; possibly add a cheese flavor!


Yes!! I would love that. I got the pepper popcorn in my last box and haven't tried it yet, but those flavors would be AMAZING.


----------



## sstich79 (May 8, 2014)

I'm on Box #3 and still not quite sold on this sub yet, value-wise. I'm going to give it a while, though, and see if I think differently once my ratings start making my boxes more in-tune with my taste.

This box:

-Wholegrain Banana Caramel Dippers

-Bonnie Wee Oatbakes

-Garden of England

-Lightly Toasted Pistachios

So far I've only tried the caramel dippers... AMAZING. Can I "love" them twice? I'll be taking the oatbakes to work tonight, and I've got high hopes for them. The other two... probably going to be meh. Most of the "fruit or nut only" snacks I've received so far weren't bad, but they were just nothing special. I'd rather receive interesting blends like the Hot Cross Yum.


----------



## purpleorchid (May 8, 2014)

I think the key to loving Graze is thinking carefully about which snacks you tend to like and dislike, and trashing the ones that aren't to your taste. I love all the dippers and flapjacks!

The value of this box for me is the presentation, and the fun of having 4 cute individually-packaged snacks--it's a fun addition to my week. Also, I like food boxes because they're gone at the end of the week…with makeup boxes, it's hard to use up all the products, and I begin to feel like a hoarder!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

Super excited for the box I'm getting on Monday!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://grz.cm/b/30YKGG


----------



## sstich79 (May 17, 2014)

purpleorchid said:


> I think the key to loving Graze is thinking carefully about which snacks you tend to like and dislike, and trashing the ones that aren't to your taste. I love all the dippers and flapjacks!
> 
> The value of this box for me is the presentation, and the fun of having 4 cute individually-packaged snacks--it's a fun addition to my week. Also, I like food boxes because they're gone at the end of the week…with makeup boxes, it's hard to use up all the products, and I begin to feel like a hoarder!


I'd gone through the selection when I signed up and "trashed" all the ones I knew I definitely wouldn't like, but I just went back through and deleted all the things I knew I'd just be "meh" about (generic dried berries, average nut mixes, etc.) in order to try to get more of the interesting snacks. Hopefully it works and I don't get one of those "you've trashed too many things" warning emails!


----------



## ikecarus (May 17, 2014)

My second Graze box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved everything and now I know why the Hot Cross Yum comes so highly recommended.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (May 17, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Super excited for the box I'm getting on Monday!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://grz.cm/b/30YKGG


How were they, Mandi? I've been wanting to try all of those except the BBQ one, because BBQ just isn't my jam.


----------



## Spazkatt (May 21, 2014)

I got a great box this week (for me): http://grz.cm/b/6NWYLT I only hope they add the olives and puds that the UK boxes have!


----------



## Spazkatt (May 21, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> How were they, Mandi? I've been wanting to try all of those except the BBQ one, because BBQ just isn't my jam.


I've had all those, I put the peach cobbler as a love and jelly doughnut as a trash (it was too nutty for me) I also trashed the Nori crackers, they were too "fishy" for me and I agree with you on the BBQ one, trashed as well...


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 24, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> I'd gone through the selection when I signed up and "trashed" all the ones I knew I definitely wouldn't like, but I just went back through and deleted all the things I knew I'd just be "meh" about (generic dried berries, average nut mixes, etc.) in order to try to get more of the interesting snacks.


That's what I did and so far each box has been a mix of likes and loves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 26, 2014)

Just got another box in the mail: Triple berry smoothie, brownie flapjacks, Bonnie wee oatcakes, and coconut raspberry muffin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 8, 2014)

Just found out the price has increased to $6.49/box - still a great price for natural treats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 9, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Just found out the price has increased to $6.49/box - still a great price for natural treats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


When did they do this? I've been a subscriber for quite awhile, and they never notified me of a price increase.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh, and btw, I have never once reviewed any of my boxes on my blog or YouTube because my husband and I dig into them right away, and I forget to take pictures!  :lol:


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 9, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> When did they do this? I've been a subscriber for quite awhile, and they never notified me of a price increase.


Just saw this when I logged in yesterday. It did not effect my most recent box which arrived today.


----------



## tulosai (Aug 13, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Just found out the price has increased to $6.49/box - still a great price for natural treats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Honestly, I would never pay this for what you get.  It's not a good price for the amount of food you get, I'm sorry, even considering that they are unique and natural.

I am locked into the $5 a month plan since I signed up before the price increases started, but I'd never pay $6.50 for this. If they raise my price to that, I will cancel.

By way of comparison, you could get 6 organic apples, which are a lot more healthy and filling than the graze box (if slightly less exciting) for $6.50.  You could get 6+ pieces of almost any hand-held fruit for $6.50 in fact. My favorite natural local granola in fun flavors runs $6/pound in bulk at whole foods and is $7 for 12 ounces nicely packaged (i.e. at least 3 times more snack than you'd get in a whole graze box for pretty much the same amount). You can get big bags of all natural microwave popcorn in packs of 3 or 4 for well less than $6.50 as opposed to getting a tiny graze one.  It goes on and on.

I like Graze and will stay subscribed at the $5 point, but I thought $6 was greedy and I think $6.50 is ridiculous.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 13, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Honestly, I would never pay this for what you get. It's not a good price for the amount of food you get, I'm sorry, even considering that they are unique and natural.
> 
> I am locked into the $5 a month plan since I signed up before the price increases started, but I'd never pay $6.50 for this. If they raise my price to that, I will cancel.
> 
> ...


I love Graze (locked into $6 box) for the uniqueness and the fact that I get to try things I would never try on my own.

Where else can I get lime infused raisins or raspberry infused cranberries?

Through this box, I have also expanded my culinary horizons by making my own relishes and flapjacks.

Btw, I already make my own addictive granola for snacking on the go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Aug 13, 2014)

You can get both raisins and cranberries infused with a variety of things at my local whole foods. You can also buy Nakd infused raisins in all the Graze flavors for around 12 dollars for a pack of 18 online or at my local snack store. Plaint old craisins have  infused cranberry flavors.  If you are so inclined you can also infuse your own raisins and cranberries.

Most but not all of the graze snacks are in reality dupe-able if you have the inclination and spare time.

I am not meaning to rain on your parade and am genuinely glad you find good value in the box, though I don't agree at a $6.50 price tag.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 13, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I am not meaning to rain on your parade and am genuinely glad you find good value in the box, though I don't agree at a $6.50 price tag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I contacted Graze about the increase and was happy to discover that I was locked into the $6 rate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I hesitated at the increase, not because of the value, but because it cut into the total $ amount I had set aside for my subscription box addiction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm quitting Graze... after giving it a good little run, I just don't see the value. What you get for the $ is pretty small, which would be okay if all four snacks each time were unique and different. But so many of their snacks are just pretty plain nut and/or fruit mixes that I can dupe at the grocery store... and even though I went through and "trashed" all the boring things, two out of the four things in my last box were things I'd trashed. That was the straw that broke the camel's back. I agreed to their "please don't go" box at half-price (just because there are a couple of snacks I still wish I'd gotten the chance to try), but then I'm gone.


----------



## purpleorchid (Aug 15, 2014)

I pay for Graze ($6 rate) for the fun factor. It's a little, fun thing during my sometimes-dull workday--I like taking out the little pouches and the surprise factor. So for me, the value is in the experience, not the cost of the actual snacks. It's like a small care package I get every week and I love it!


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 15, 2014)

purpleorchid said:


> I pay for Graze ($6 rate) for the fun factor. It's a little, fun thing during my sometimes-dull workday--I like taking out the little pouches and the surprise factor. So for me, the value is in the experience, not the cost of the actual snacks. It's like a small care package I get every week and I love it!


Yeah, I felt that way for a while, but then I started noticing all the unwanted, uninteresting snacks piling up in the cabinet! Sigh. If only they could have all been as awesome as Hot Cross Yum.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 15, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Yeah, I felt that way for a while, but then I started noticing all the unwanted, uninteresting snacks piling up in the cabinet! Sigh. If only they could have all been as awesome as Hot Cross Yum.


Hot Cross Yum is a fav  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mine never last long enough to pile up...what I don't consume right away (usually new mixes) gets put in my bag for work or on the go snacking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm actually eating Hot Cross Yum at work right now! 

I just got a weekly sub recently and I'm enjoying it so far.  They are convenient for me to take to work.  I'll probably ditch Graze and start making my own once i get a feel for the flavor combinations I like.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 18, 2014)

I feel like the quality was better when it shipped from England. I have it at once a month and pay $5.00. They suckered me out of quitting with the half price box.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 18, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I feel like the quality was better when it shipped from England. I have it at once a month and pay $5.00. They suckered me out of quitting with the half price box.


The products are from England, it's simply distributed from NJ


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 18, 2014)

I've been getting boxes for a few months.  I like them but there's one thing that really annoys me.  I have products that I have marked as like or love and I feel as though I never receive them.  Yet, if I have a product in "try" since I haven't tried it yet I will receive that product a few times.  For example, I had received a snack but hadn't gotten around to trying it and it was still marked as "try" and a few weeks later I was sent it again.  This has happened at least three times so far.  I find it frustrating because I have products I would like to receive again but haven't.  Also, on their website they have so many different snacks but I feel like I also am seeing the same snacks over and over again.  For now I'm keeping Graze.  I really do like some of the snacks a lot and enjoy getting them each week.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 19, 2014)

They have a kitchen in New Jersey. I remember they switched it a few months after they started. They were shipping from England at first to test the waters and then they opened up a US kitchen, they sent e-mail about it when people were getting upset about the shipping taking so long from the UK.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 19, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I've been getting boxes for a few months. I like them but there's one thing that really annoys me. I have products that I have marked as like or love and I feel as though I never receive them. Yet, if I have a product in "try" since I haven't tried it yet I will receive that product a few times. For example, I had received a snack but hadn't gotten around to trying it and it was still marked as "try" and a few weeks later I was sent it again. This has happened at least three times so far. I find it frustrating because I have products I would like to receive again but haven't. Also, on their website they have so many different snacks but I feel like I also am seeing the same snacks over and over again. For now I'm keeping Graze. I really do like some of the snacks a lot and enjoy getting them each week.


It may help, if you rate your current box of snacks before the next shipment. I rated "hot cross yum" as a love when I first got it, and received it again about a month later.

At first, they send out just "try" snacks and after a while they send a mix of "try" "like" and "love" - been with them since May and my last box had 1 "try" 1 "like" and 2 "love" snacks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 19, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> It may help, if you rate your current box of snacks before the next shipment. I rated "hot cross yum" as a love when I first got it, and received it again about a month later.
> 
> At first, they send out just "try" snacks and after a while they send a mix of "try" "like" and "love" - been with them since May and my last box had 1 "try" 1 "like" and 2 "love" snacks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Your last box seems like a good mixture of products.  I'll try this out.  Hopefully it helps.  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Aug 25, 2014)

Graze now has a waitlist to try their "big bag" products!  Five bags for 25 (inc shipping).

I can have chili honey almonds for more than 5 minutes!!!


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 26, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Graze now has a waitlist to try their "big bag" products!  Five bags for 25 (inc shipping).
> 
> I can have chili honey almonds for more than 5 minutes!!!


I'd be happier with this option depending on how good it is. Waitlist, here I come!


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 5, 2014)

New snacks have been posted to their page! Yum


----------

